#ayatana 2010-03-01
<C10uD> hello, i updated bug 527061
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 527061 in indicator-application "python bindings for libappindicator don't allow to change icon-theme-path (affects: 2)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527061
<C10uD> i'm still unsure on how to test if this actually works, make&&make install the bindings doesn't produce any difference..
<jcastro> morning seb128 
<seb128> hey jcastro
<seb128> how are you today?
<jcastro> good
<jcastro> did you see Kalle ported Tracker to a-i?
<seb128> no I didn't
<jcastro> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tracker/+bug/497912
<seb128> nice ;-)
<jcastro> !!!
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 497912 in tracker (Ubuntu) "Support Application Indicators (affects: 1)" [Low,Triaged]
<jcastro> seb128: so what's the plan for g-s-d?
<jcastro> polkit-1-gnome is also ready!
<seb128> g-s-d relies on those libgnomekbd refactoring which neither pitti or I like to get in distro
<seb128> I guess I will have to sit down and look at this one this week
<jcastro> ok
<jpetersen> The code could basically be moved from libgnomekbd to g-s-d
<qense> kklimonda: you're afk, but you'll probably read your pings: the text field in the Me Menu also sets your IM status after all. I was wrong.
<jcastro> jpetersen: whichever makes it easier to put it in the distro I would guess. seb128?
<seb128> jpetersen, I've not looked at the details but your change is change the way the code is structured a bit to make easier to share code between appindicator and notification?
<jpetersen> for upstream it should be in libgnomekbd but for lucid just patching g-s-d would maybe be easier
<seb128> right that's what I was thinking
<seb128> could you work on that change?
<seb128> I would prefer a code copy rather than a redesign
<seb128> and better to not make those api public if not required
<jpetersen> seb128, yes ok i will do
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> we also need to make sure to not break the screensaver lock screen
<vish> tedg: would Bug #391414 be addressed for Lucid?  seems to be an a11y problem
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 391414 in hundredpapercuts "Unable to shutdown system from GNOME using keyboard (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391414
 * vish thinking of assigning milestone for Lucid
<tedg> vish: Yes, please do.
<vish> tedg: shall i assign it to you?
<tedg> vish: No, all bugs should always be assigned to kenvandine, it makes him feel loved ;)
<tedg> vish: Yeah, to me :)
<vish> hehe ;)
 * vish first searches for dupes
<dpm> hi jpetersen, I've been talking to jcastro about a translation issue from the Rhythmbox indicator and he told me you'd be the person to ask.
<dpm> Here's the question:
<jpetersen> hi dpm
<dpm> hi :)
<dpm> The "Show Rhythmbox" message on http://imagebin.ca/view/2Vubpv2T.html appears untranslated, and I'd like to find out why it's not translatable. The string does not seem to come from Rhythmbox itself. Any idea where it comes from?
<jpetersen> dpm, it is from plugins/status-icon/rb-status-icon-plugin.c
<dpm> ah, thanks jpetersen, let me have a look...
<jpetersen> dpm, hm the app-indicator patch changed it from "Show Music Player" to "Show Rhythmbox", that was in the original patch
<jpetersen> dpm, I am not sure why it was changed
<dpm> I'm just looking at why the Show Rhythmbox message does not appear in the Ubuntu translation template, perhaps it was not marked as translatable in the patch
<jpetersen> dpm, it is marked translatable
<dpm> weird, the only similar message is "_Show Rhythmbox" in the Ubuntu template -> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/rhythmbox/+pots/rhythmbox/ca/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=show+rhythmbox
<jpetersen> dpm, yes that is the right one
<dpm> it's not, the one shown does not have the accelerator -> "Show Rhythmbox" <> "_Show Rhythmbox"
<jpetersen> dpm, it seems there seems to be a problem with accelerators in the indicator applet
<jpetersen> dpm, but it is that string
<dpm> jpetersen, (sorry, I was on the phone). Ah, ok. Do you know if the problem with accelerators a known bug? If so, I'll subscribe to it, otherwise I'll file a new one, I just want to make sure that that string's translations are loaded
<jpetersen> dpm, I have not found any bug
<dpm> jpetersen, no worries, if it's actually that string, and if it's discarding the accelerator, I'll file a new one. Which source package would be the best to file it against?
<jpetersen> indicator-application
<dpm> thanks a lot for your help jpetersen!
<jpetersen> dpm, your wlecome
<Nafai> Hi guys
<Nafai> Back from my appointments
<jcastro> Nafai: I believe pitti had some questions outstanding on the vino work
<Nafai> Ok
<jcastro> Nafai: how's brasero coming along?
<Nafai> No comments yet from upstream
<Nafai> Fine, got one last issue if I don't figure it out soon I'll reach out for some help
<jcastro> Nafai: oh right, you needed a GTK guru right?
<Nafai> in general, yes, but for the specific problem now for brasero it is more of figuring out the right callback
<jcastro> perhaps jpetersen?
<jcastro> we need a box with glass and jpetersend in it ... "Break in case of App Indicator Emergency" 
<Nafai> Heh
<Nafai> Give me a few minutes and I'll see if I need help this time
 * jcastro nods
<jpetersen> jcastro, Nafai what is the problem?
<Nafai> jpetersen: not an immediate problem at the moment, but are you going to be around for a while?
<jpetersen> Nafai, yes I will have dinner soon, but I will continue to work for a bit after that
<Nafai> Ok, I'll try to ping you quickly if I need help today
<Nafai> thanks for being available
<jpetersen> Nafai, ok :)
<jpetersen> your welcome
<jcastro> qense: hey, did you know we had a karmic app-indicator ppa already?
<qense> jcastro: no :P
<qense> Where?
<jcastro> it's listed on the wiki page
<qense> lol
<jcastro> heh, it's been there since like December. :D
<jcastro> for upstreams who want to play but don't want to run Lucid
<C10uD> tedg, (sorry for the pinging) about bug 527061 , i posted a new diff. however, today i managed to correctly build the whole stuff, and seems like the 001 diff works correctly while the new one (002) doesn't. unfortunately there's little (read: no) documentation on bindings creations so i'm walking in the dark (i don't know how duplicate a constructor). any chance some expert can take a look at this? anyway, the 001 seems fine to me, if you wanna test it
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 527061 in indicator-application "python bindings for libappindicator don't allow to change icon-theme-path (affects: 2)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527061
<tedg> C10uD: I'm not sure how to do that in Python either.  kenvandine, do you know how to overload a constructor?
<C10uD> well, shouldn't be safe to use *_new_from_model? with plain *_new that path is set to Null, so there's little difference i think
<Nafai> You don't overload the constructor in Python
<Nafai> What I would do is add an optional parameter to __init__
<C10uD> Nafai, but the defs file allows to specify optional parameters for the method from what i've read, and that's what i used
<C10uD> it's just i'm using _new_from_model instead of plain _new when creating a new appindicator object, and i think there should be no difference (even if i didn't read the source, i admit)
 * Nafai nods
<C10uD> using _new sets that parameter to Null already 
<C10uD> sorry if i'm bothering too much, but i really need that upstreamed in order to hax icons in the indicator :p
<tedg> C10uD: I don't think it's an issue, just no one is quite sure how it should work.
<C10uD> that sounds very reassuring
<C10uD> heh
<C10uD> anyway, here's my reference http://live.gnome.org/PyGTK/WhatsNew28#Hand-written_constructors_need_to_be_updated
<C10uD> notice that appindicator seems using some going-for-deprecation syntax for bindings creation, but that's another story
<C10uD> anyway, if there's something i can do to speed up the process let me know, i fear about python bindings be not ready for lucid.. 
<Nafai> bbiab, lunch
<jcastro> qense: that was awesome!
 * qense blushes
<jpetersen_> I am going to leave for the day
<jpetersen_> bye bye
<Nafai> jcastro: brasero patch attached and ready for review!
<Nafai> jcastro: should I go back and separate the vino patch into two patches as suggested by pitti, or work on gnome-bluetooth first?
<jcastro> Nafai: pitti's work first
<Nafai> okay, figured as much
<jcastro> good job on brasero btw!
<Nafai> thanks
<Nafai> Is the opportunistic developer week going well?  I've forgotten to pay attention today :(
<jcastro> yeah, qense ran an app indicator session
<Nafai> awesome
<Nafai> He rocks
<seg|ars> mpt: hey, is that bold/italic thing an official twitter feature? I haven't seen that before
<seg|ars> mpt: it appears to be using an egregiously eccentric unicode hack
<mpt> seg|ars, no, it's a practical joke
<seg|ars> haha
<mpt> Feel free to play along or dismiss it at your choice
<mpt> seg|ars, I'm sure you could think of some earnest pledge to support all #twitterpremium features in Gwibber 3.0
<seg|ars> mpt: http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/6862/gwibber3zomg.png ;-)
<mpt> seg|ars, beautiful
<mpt> seg|ars, misspelled the hashtag :-(
<seg|ars> mpt: fixed. Thankfully, one of the new premium features is support for editing existing messages!
<mpt> Yeah, isn't it cool?
<seg|ars> indeed
#ayatana 2010-03-02
<Nafai> Question regarding i10n, as far as the translation mechanism is concerned, N_("Close") is different from GTK_STOCK_CLOSE, right?
<Nafai> jcastro: So today, I'm following up with pitti's comments on my brasero changes and then gnome-bluetooth, etc
<Nafai> jpetersen: You around?
<jpetersen> Nafai, yes
<jcastro> rock and roll!
<jpetersen> Hello :)
<jcastro> Nafai: did you split up vino btw?
<Nafai> Yes
<Nafai> (did I forget to mention that in my status report?)
<jcastro> dunno that was yesterday, sorry I forgot
<Nafai> heh :)
<Nafai> you've slept since then, I hope
<jcastro> heh, yeah
<Nafai> I have a couple problems.  In order to remove the icons from the app indicator menu for brasero, I changed the GtkActionEntry to not use GTK_STOCK_CANCEL for the id but to just use N_("Cancel") for the string
<Nafai> (The patch is here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/brasero/+bug/497853/comments/6)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 497853 in brasero (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "Support application indicators (affects: 1)" [Wishlist,Incomplete]
<jcastro> mpt: when you get a chance please update, log out and back in and check gnome-power-manager's label things in the menu and let us know what you think.
<Nafai> But then that messes up the translations
<Nafai> But I'm not sure how to remove the icons if I use GTK_STOCK_CANCEL for the id in the GtkActionEntry
<Nafai> jpetersen: Any ideas?
<Nafai> I need to go run some errands for a while (yay more doctor stuff), but I'll check back
<jpetersen> Nafai, hm I do not have a really good idea for that
<Nafai> ok :(
<jpetersen> I will be offline for an hour will be back later
 * Nafai is back
 * hyperair wonders if anyone else frequently killall's notify-osd
<qense> tedg: Have you had the time to look at my mail lately?
<qense> hyperair: never needed, actually
<qense> memory leaks?
<tedg> qense: Hmm... no, I'm not sure which e-mail you're talking about.
<hyperair> qense: yes. =(
<tedg> qense: Did I miss one?
<qense> tedg: I think so.
<hyperair> qense: my uptime is only 6h this round.
<qense> tedg: I sent it to the first e-mail address on the list on your Launchpad profile.
<qense> Maybe it got spammed.
<qense> Shall I sent it again?
<tedg> qense: Found it.  Sorry... looking now.
<qense> tedg: ok
<qense> hyperair: Did you report a bug for that behaviour?
<hyperair> qense: i think i did.
<hyperair> qense: a long long time ago....
<hyperair> (in a galaxy far far away)
<qense> It may still get fixed, I just got an update for GNOME Pilot that fixed a bug with a number in the 100,000.
<hyperair> qense: i think it's related to the images passed to notify-osd.
<hyperair> qense: the higher res pictures you pass to it, the faster it leaks.
<qense> weird, what images are you receiving then?
<hyperair> qense: and i've got a lot of high-res album art
<qense> that could be the cause of it
<qense> valgrind!
<hyperair> qense: have you ever stuffed a gobject/glib using program into valgrind before?
<hyperair> qense: you get a million and one errors and warnings and you can't even tell what's wrong and what's right anymore
<qense> hyperair: Frankly, I've never used valgrind before.
<tedg> qense: Yeah, the issue is that you're trying to send the enums over dbus -- which really doesn't work.
<qense> hyperair: Report them alL!
<qense> tedg: not even a tiny bit?
<qense> :(
<tedg> qense: The values need to be sent over dbus as strings, and then translated back.
<tedg> qense: Yeah, one of the reason is that it doesn't match the KDE spec.
<tedg> qense: Which is all strings.
<hyperair> qense: nobody in the right mind is going to stare at the million and one false positives there are
<tedg> qense: We could of course send ints if we weren't matching that spec.
<tedg> qense: But we can't send GType enums as the dbus bindings aren't smart enough to turn those into ints.
<qense> that's a shame
<tedg> qense: So for the parts that touch dbus, they need to be int/strings.
<qense> tedg: tedg: The thing is that everywhere in the AppIndicator class they should be of the correct type, otherwise the bindings for C# don't work properly.
<tedg> qense: Yeah, we're getting better GLib Dbus bindings in the next rev of Glib -- but that's another 6 months off (at least)
<tedg> qense: So can we hide the "dbus parts" of the class from C#?
<tedg> qense: Like make the bindings not have some of the signals in them.
<qense> tedg: the issues with the bindings are mostly in the set_ and get_property methods
<tedg> qense: Can those be wrapped in some clever way?
<qense> tedg: Do you really need the set_ and get_ property methods to save and return strings?
<qense> Otherwise we would let get_property() translate the string to the correct type and return that.
<tedg> qense: Yes, those are the functions that dbus calls to get the properties.
<qense> Then we have a problem
<qense> the C# bindings call those as well
<tedg> Can the C# bindings translate the enum values into strings?  It seems some sort of polymorphism should help.
<tedg> So you could still set the value, it'd just translate using the g_* values when it's needed.
<qense> tedg: That is only possible to do if most methods of the bindings would be written manually and added to the .custom file, which would mean you'd have to maintain two libraries instead of one. If we can get everything to be generated using the .metadata file, which is what I'm working on, it's just a matter of running the Makefile and everything gets generated just fine.
<qense> Moreover, overriding the Fallback and Unfallback methods requires the inheritance of the whole class.
<qense> If you want to do that you either need to specify the arguments of the constructor in the .metadata file, which is when GAPI expects them to be saved in the type you're giving.
<qense> Otherwise you need to manually write a constructor.
<qense> and maintain it
<tedg> Hmm, so then in Mono could we ditch the idea of the enums entirely, and let people just use strings through some sort of const.
<tedg> You wouldn't get the benefit of the enum, but we'd make it easier to maintain.
<qense> tedg: That way we'd only have to implement two custom type definitions.
<qense> Which is doable.
<Nafai> Hi jpetersen
<jpetersen> Hi
<Nafai> So I need some advice on this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/brasero/+bug/497853/comments/8
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 497853 in brasero (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "Support application indicators (affects: 1)" [Wishlist,Incomplete]
<Nafai> jcastro, mpt ^
<Nafai> Here's the deal.  With the GtkStatusIcon, when you click it once burning is done, it closes.  So, do replicate behavior, I have changed the Cancel menu item to Close in the App Indicator
<Nafai> The translation issue is that I have use N_("Close") instead of GTK_STOCK_CLOSE so the icon wouldn't show
<Nafai> And I wonder what the help string should be
<jpetersen> Maybe it could help to only display images in app indicator when the "always-show-image" property is TRUE for the GtkImageMenuItem
<jpetersen> but that probably than does not display some images which should be shown else
 * Nafai nods
<Nafai> tedg suggested we handle this in each app right now
<Nafai> And so I'm struggling to figure that out
<jpetersen> Yes
<Nafai> For example, my next task is to hide the menu items in gnome-bluetooth
<Nafai> I really don't want to mess with the glade file and would rather do it at runtime (minimize changes to go upstream)
<Nafai> There are menu items with the icon-name property set
<Nafai> Would I just turn it off by setting the icon-name property to "" or NULL?
<jpetersen> Yes that should help usually
<Nafai> Ok, that's what I'll try
<mpt> Nafai, in a user testing session right now, I'll look at it in a moment
<Nafai> mpt: thanks
<Nafai> jpetersen: Darn, one of the problems with gnome-bluetooth is that it uses stock-id in some cases :(
<jpetersen> Nafai, yes stock-id is annoying in that case
<Nafai> because that forces an icon because it becomes a GtkImageMenuItem, right?
<jpetersen> one could try gtk_image_menu_item_set_image (item, NULL)
<Nafai> I'll see what that does
<seb128> jcastro, jpetersen: gnome-settings-daemon uploaded to lucid now
<jcastro> \o/
 * mpt finally gets some time to look at Nafai's bug
<Nafai> thanks
<mpt> ah, right
<mpt> This is one of the applications that shouldn't be in the panel at all
<Nafai> oh
<mpt> But we have money to burn, so... :-)
<Nafai> so much for what I've done :)
<mpt> let's see
<mpt> Completely not your fault at all
<mpt> hm
<mpt> Looking at the patch, you have a "Cancel" item and then a "Close" item?
<Nafai> Yes
<Nafai> cancel for when the burn is in place, and then when it is done, close
<mpt> What is the difference?
<Nafai> (only one is shown at a time)
<mpt> oh
<Nafai> this mirrors the dialog
<mpt> Is that what the notification area item did too?
<Nafai> it didn't change the item
<Nafai> but when you left clicked, it closed the dialog and went away
<Nafai> it had a right-click menu
<mpt> What did the right-click menu have in it?
<Nafai> Show and cancel
<jcastro> mpt: we could use feedback on the power manager changes that landed today too
<mpt> Nafai, and what happened to the notification area menu when the burn was done?
<Nafai> no changes
<mpt> Nafai, so it still had a sensitive "Cancel" item that did nothing?
<Nafai> I think so, let me verify
<mpt> don't waste a disc on my account :-)
<mpt> Nafai, how about, instead of making the whole thing disappear when you choose "Close", make the whole thing disappear (but leave behind the window) as soon as the job is complete?
<Nafai> I can burn to iso, so no biggie
<Nafai> Yes, no menu changes
<mpt> so we're effectively fixing a bug in Brasero no matter what we do
<Nafai> yeah
<mpt> Nafai, if you remove the whole menu when the burn finishes you don't need to add a new item.
<Nafai> correct
<Nafai> mpt: automatically remove the app indicator, and then make sure the dialog is visible?
<mpt> Nafai, no need to make sure it's visible, there's no hurry
<mpt> maybe request attention on it
<Nafai> ok
<Nafai> well, you can show and hide the dialog from the menu, which is what I mean by make visible
<Nafai> not necessarily bring to foreground
<mpt> oh, right
<mpt> yes
<mpt> jcastro, I've installed them, but haven't had time to restart yet sorry
<jcastro> mpt: no worries, I was mulling if the same idea applied to the rhythmbox one would be a good idea
<Nafai> thanks for the advice mpt
<mpt> jcastro, Rhythmbox would be another example of one that would be counterproductive to port for Lucid
<mpt> you're welcome Nafai
<mpt> jcastro, oh, but that's mostly done isn't it
<mpt> That's why there's people complaining about the tooltip
<mpt> Sorry, forgot that, it seems like ages ago :-)
<jcastro> mpt: at this rate you're basically saying that porting nothing to app indicators is a good idea
<Nafai> :(
<mpt> jcastro: gnome-control-center, vino, ekiga, gnome-settings-daemon, gnome-gmail-notifier, xchat all make sense to port
<hyperair> oh hey so mpt agrees with me
<hyperair> re tooltips
<hyperair> gnome-control-center has an application indicator? what does it use it for?
<mpt> jcastro, a second class should be adjusted to not use the notification area at all
<mpt> jcastro, and a third class (e.g. Tomboy) should be ported eventually, but appindicator doesn't have the special stuff they need yet (e.g. grid layout)
<mpt> hyperair, Rhythmbox is in the third class -- not necessarily a tooltip, perhaps a better mechanism ;-)
<hyperair> mpt: what do you mean third class?
<hyperair> mpt: and i'm speaking from banshee's point of view, which should essentially be the same as rhythmbox in this area.
<mpt> hyperair, ^^^
<jcastro> hyperair: gnome-cc uses it for the typing break thing
<hyperair> ah typing break.
<hyperair> i've never used that before. perhaps i should give it a run..
 * hyperair flexes left wrist
<hyperair> mpt: third class meaning a better mechanism than a tooltip?
<mpt> hyperair, maybe
<hyperair> mpt: er wait, what are these classes referring to?
<mpt> hyperair, categories of applications that have been using the notification area.
<hyperair> ah
<mpt> we have two goals
<mpt> (1) reduce the number of them
<mpt> (2) make the remainder behave consistently
<mpt> We get #2 by making them a single set of menus
<mpt> We're not doing so well with #1 at the moment.
<hyperair> mpt: what i don't really agree with is the complete removal of tooltips. i understand that it would be desirable to make them all follow a consistent interface, but menus have text buttons. these are icons without text.
<hyperair> mpt: in other words, these are more like toolbar icons that have dropdown menus when clicked.
<mpt> I think it would be useful to brainstorm different ways of showing the track info
<mpt> It's kind of crazy that music players have been showing it in three different ways
<hyperair> three?
<mpt> 1 in the player window itself, 2 in notification bubbles, 3 as a tooltip in the notification area
<hyperair> i know of the tooltip, what are the other two?
<hyperair> ah.
<hyperair> well i think 2 and 3 have their own reasons.
<hyperair> 1 as well
<hyperair> it wouldn't make sense to not show the track in the player window.
<hyperair> notification bubbles are transient and show a change of track
<hyperair> and tooltips are so you don't have to open the big player window to check the currently playing track, after the notification bubbles have expired.
<mpt> Any two of them you could merge, with a bit of work
<hyperair> i don't see how #1 could be merged with any of the other two.
<mpt> (1) and (2) could be merged by making a pseudo-notification-bubble that appeared in exactly the same place, and with exactly the same layout, as the information in the window wherever the window happens to be
<hyperair> #2 and #3 could be merged, by forgoing notify-osd style popups and showing that tooltip for a brief period when changing.
<mpt> exactly
<hyperair> i don't see how #1 and #2's merge can be even considered a solution.
<hyperair> exactly in the same place
<hyperair> considering player windows can move all over the place, your notification bubble is going to also move all over the place
<hyperair> and it's going to obstruct whatever the user is doing
<mpt> notification bubbles already obstruct some people wherever they are :-)
<hyperair> notify-osd minimizes that.
<mpt> but yeah, it would be more likely nearer the center of the screen
<mpt> This is all just brainstorming, not saying any of these are brilliant ideas
<hyperair> heh
<hyperair> right
<hyperair> mpt: there was also the issue about mouse feedback on the notification area icon/app indicator, although that is much less of an issue than the tooltip.
<Nafai> what do you mean by mouse feedback?
<mpt> ditto
<hyperair> Nafai: middle click to play/pause.
<hyperair> scroll to change track.
<Nafai> oh, I see
<hyperair> mouseover for too-er wait, that's tooltips.
<Nafai> I never realized that the old rhythmbox thingy allowed that :)
<hyperair> i don't speak for rhythmbox. i speak for banshee.
<hyperair> tbh i can't be assed about what happens to rhythmbox really =p
<Nafai> oh, sorry
<hyperair> i'm not sure whether rhythmbox allowed that though
<hyperair> it might have
<hyperair> i know amarok did during the kde3 days.
<hyperair> i'm not sure if it still does.
<hyperair> even exaile allows it somewhat
<hyperair> i think exaile does volume though
<Nafai> jpetersen: Around still? (I realize it is late there :))
<Nafai> Or anyone else that might know GtkBuilder or gtk menus in general
<Nafai> I'm having a hard time getting a reference to the menu items I want so I can turn off their icon and I could use some guidance
<jpetersen> Nafai, hi
<Nafai> Hi jpetersen
<jpetersen> Nafai, which application is it?
<Nafai> gnome-bluetooh
<Nafai> gnome-bluetooth
<Nafai> So it uses this glade file: http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-bluetooth/tree/applet/popup-menu.ui?id=GNOMEBT_V_2_29_91
<Nafai> er, gtkbuilder file
<Nafai> and then builds the menu: http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-bluetooth/tree/applet/main.c?id=GNOMEBT_V_2_29_91#n361
<Nafai> if I try getting at the menu item using gtk_builder_get_object (xml, "preferences"), it returns the GtkAction, not the GtkMenuItem
<Nafai> And I don't know how to get at the menu item
<jpetersen> Nafai, ah yes I think you need to get the ui-manager with gtk_builder_get_object (xml, "bluetooth-applet-ui-manager");
<Nafai> Ah, I didn't notice the ui manager there
<jpetersen> and than the widget with gtk_ui_manager_get_widget
<Nafai> right
<Nafai> I think I can do that.  Thanks :)
<jpetersen> the path in gtk_ui_manager_get_widget is something like "/bluetooth-applet-popup/preferences" than :)
<jpetersen> your welcome :)
<jpetersen> I will leave now
<jpetersen> good night :)
<ryanprior> Is anybody working to patch Gwibber to handle Google Buzz before Lucid?
<jcastro> the 
<jcastro> APIs aren't public yet afaik
<sanderqd> http://code.google.com/apis/buzz/ seems you can only retrieve updates, and post them from another connected site
#ayatana 2010-03-03
<seb128> jpetersen, hi
<jpetersen> seb128, hi
<seb128> jpetersen, so we will probably roll back the keyboard switcher things for lucid, sorry about that, please still fix the by one offset
<jpetersen> seb128, yes ok i will do
<seb128> we will need app-indicator to support labels to fix that one properly as you indicated
<jpetersen> yes
<seb128> seems users rely on the layout to be indicated
<jcastro> tedg: when do we plan to support labels?
<jcastro> seb128: ok, so that basically means nothing in g-s-d will be ported?
<tedg> jcastro: I don't know if we will or not.  I don't think that's decided.
<tedg> jcastro: I think that's probably the only way to do things like the keyboard selector though.
<jcastro> ok so basically we're reverting all of g-s-d
<tedg> jcastro: No, just the keyboard selector.
<tedg> jcastro: Why all?
<jcastro> so what's left in g-s-d that is ported?
<tedg> jcastro: I don't remember, but I thought there were four in g-s-d.
<jpetersen> currently there is display, universal access and keyboard
<jcastro> display had funky UI so we didn't do that
<seb128> jcastro, the a11y keyboard icon and xrandr are still ok
<seb128> we replaced the funky colored ui by a label
<seb128> no complain about that so far
<jcastro> wait, which xrandr thing are we talking about
<seb128> jcastro, gnome-display-properties
<seb128> check the box at the bottom there
<jcastro> ok that's showing up in my old area still
<seb128> did you restart your session since the g-s-d update?
 * jcastro checks his laptop
<jcastro> seb128: wow I totally missed that!
 * jcastro whistles
<jpetersen> I left it in the patch for now, because I was not sure what was the final decision about it
<jpetersen> if we really need the colored boxes we would need to revert it to GtkStatusIcon also
<jpetersen> I am just offline for half an hour will be back than
<jcastro> seb128: ok should I update #531173 with the outcome then?
<seb128> jcastro, please do
<jpetersen> I am back
<jpetersen> ok, I will revert the keyboard indicator for now
<jcastro> woo!
<jcastro> jpetersen: did you get my mail about rhythmbox?
<jpetersen> jcastro, yes I am just testing the change I did
<jpetersen> to implement it
<jcastro> \o/
<Nafai> Good morning
<jcastro> Nafai: good morning!
<Nafai> Good morning!
<Nafai> How's it going?
<jcastro> good
<jcastro> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/brasero/+bug/497853
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 497853 in brasero (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "Support application indicators (affects: 1)" [Wishlist,Incomplete]
<jcastro> can you look at this today?
<Nafai> Yes, I just need to finish up with what mpt and I talked about
<jcastro> awesome
<jcastro> and looks like you made the changes to vino that pitti wanted?
<Nafai> yes
<Nafai> and I'm almost done with a solution for gnome-bluetooth
<jcastro> \m/
<jpetersen> jcastro, the rhythmbox labels work now, I needed to work around a gtk+ bug
<jpetersen> jcastro, I will upload the patch to the upstream bug after dinner
 * jcastro nods
<jcastro> jpetersen: thanks for being flexible!
<jcastro> smithj: can you look at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hplip/+bug/497877 asap please?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 497877 in hplip (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Support Application Indicators (affects: 1)" [Wishlist,Incomplete]
<Nafai> jcastro: Should my patch for bug #528527 be a new patch separate from the previous app-indicator patch?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 528527 in gnome-bluetooth (Ubuntu) "Extraneous icons throw off alignment in indicator menu (affects: 1)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528527
<jcastro> seb128: ^^
<jcastro> Nafai: whatever is easier for seb/pitti
 * Nafai nods
<jcastro> I am looking forward to this one, that menu looks pretty bad with the icons
<Nafai> Yeah
<mpt_> DanRabbit, hi, what are you working on at the moment?
<DanRabbit> mpt_: odds and ends :)
<DanRabbit> mpt_: what can I do for you?
<mpt_> DanRabbit, I guess ivanka has told you about the various icons for Ubuntu Software Center
<DanRabbit> mpt_: indirectly, I'm supposed to be working on two specific icons
<mpt_> DanRabbit, which ones?
<jcastro> seb128: ok his changes to rhythmbox for those labels is attached to the bug fyi
<seb128> jcastro, I noticed thanks
<Nafai> seb128: Should my patch for bug #528527 be a new patch separate from the previous app-indicator patch?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 528527 in gnome-bluetooth (Ubuntu) "Extraneous icons throw off alignment in indicator menu (affects: 1)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528527
<seb128> Nafai, let me look
<Nafai> thanks
<seb128> do we think that the change would make sense for upstream too?
<seb128> and does that require changing upstream code or indicator one?
<Nafai> it's an addition to the patch we've already made for app-indicator code (within #ifdef blocks), I don't think it makes sense for upstream unless they accept app indicators too
<seb128> ok so please update the current distro change
<seb128> don't create a new patch for that
<Nafai> ok
<Nafai> so you will just update the current patch in debian/patches?
<Nafai> I'll attach a patch to do so then
<seb128> Nafai, yes
<Nafai> thanks
<Nafai> So is this awesome new theme jono blogged about available yet?
<jcastro> should be landing soonish
<Nafai> nice
<Nafai> looks awesome
<jcastro> yeah it really rocks out the app indicators doesn't it
<Nafai> I'm about to land two new/updated patches (gnome-bluetooth and brasero)
<jcastro> \o/
<mpt_> whoo
<jcastro> mpt_: this should fix the crappy looking icons in gnome-bt
<mpt_> Oh, and g-p-m shows me the time remaining now, hurrah
<jcastro> mpt_: we've got that kind of thing for RB too
<Nafai> Is that wallpaper the final wall paper?  I think my wife will appreciate it too.  She actually just changed the theme on her netbook to make it "pretty"
<mpt_> That is the stretch limo of menu items, though, isn't it
<mpt_> "Laptop battery 2 hours 25 minutes remaining (99.4%)" 
<jcastro> mpt_: in rb it will elipsize after 40 characters
<mpt_> nice
<jcastro> mpt_: any ideas on how to make it suck less in g-p-m would be appreciated!
<mpt_> jcastro, the PowerStatusMenu spec has "H:MM left" rather than "H hours MM minutes remaining"
<jcastro> mpt_: can you file a bug and I'll triage it to the right place?
<jcastro> mpt_: sorry you caught me in the middle of something. :D
<mpt_> Don't look, everyone, jcastro is going through some painful branding
<mpt_> j/k
<Nafai> heh
<mpt_> jcastro, bug 531620
<jcastro> mpt_: triaged
<lamalex> so what happened to the bottom panel in the new desktop mockups
<lamalex> no window list?
<Nafai> ok, my patches are ready and I'll upload them as soon as the launchpad maintenance window is over :)
#ayatana 2010-03-04
<Tiibiidii> hi, i just saw the new theme, and instantly felt the window controls very very backwards.... then i read one comment on jono's blog that laments by mentioning fitt's law... then i thought: since the close windows action is often supported by a known key shortcut, but the other window actions aren't... may this be better?: to have the least useful (meaning that it's less often used and it's already backed up by a s
<Tiibiidii> hortcut) action put in a less easily accessible position, and meanwhile promoting the other actions in the corner...
<Tiibiidii> right now i tweaked my gconf settings to replicate the future lucid theme
<Tiibiidii> i'll try to keep it this way for some days to see if at the end it'll continue to seem so backwards to me, or if it's instead a good idea
<Tiibiidii> in the meanwhile, can someone point me to the reasoning that sits behind this change?
<Nafai> jcastro: around?
<Nafai> (I know it's late for you)
<jcastro> Nafai: yeah
<jcastro> what's up?
<Nafai> Should I assign bug #497853 back to pitti or to canonical-desktop-team?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 497853 in brasero (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "Support application indicators (affects: 1)" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/497853
<jcastro> pitti
<jcastro> i'll ping him tomorrow early and see if that's what he wants
<Nafai> ok
<lamalex> i posted a patch for https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/460286
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 460286 in empathy (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "enable notifications when chat is not focused (affects: 3)" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<vish> kenvandine: ^^
<jcastro> seb128: woo, brasero is in!
<seb128> jcastro, only vino left?
<jcastro> and hplip
<jcastro> but hplip has been through the pitti gauntlet already, needs an update
<jcastro> smithj: ping
<seb128> ok
<jcastro> seb128: all that's left distro-wise is adjusting the power menu like mpt wanted and after that it's all bugfixes as they come in and getting the patches upstream
<seb128> jcastro, good
<Nafai> Good morning
<Nafai> I'm going to go ahead and pass brasero and gnome-bluetooth patches upstream this morning
<jcastro> Nafai: anything left to do on vino on your side?
<Nafai> nope, I've already passed the updated patches upstream and attached to the launchpad bug
<Nafai> brb
<Nafai> back
<seb128> hey Nafai
<seb128> I commented on your gnome-bluetooth change
<seb128> I think we didn't understand each other yesterday
<Nafai> Oh
 * Nafai looks
<seb128> I suggested changing the menu directly
<seb128> ie the .ui
<seb128> not doing weird code hacks
<Nafai> well, for the items that us stock-id, if I change it to not use stock-id, we lose translations
<Nafai> plus, if I change the .ui, that makes it less acceptable as a patch to upstream, because they would still want the icons for the GtkStatusIcon as well
<seb128> well that's why I asked you yesterday
<seb128> is there any reason why they would want icons and we don't
<seb128> we use the same menu is both cases
<seb128> if icons don't look nice they should be cleaned in both cases
<seb128> no?
<Nafai> I'm trying to find a screenshot to see how they looked in the old one
<Nafai> actually, in Ubuntu at least, the status icon respects the no-icon menu setting
<Nafai> so they aren't shown anyway
<seb128> why doesn't the indicator do that?
<seb128> isn"t that an indicator bug?
<Nafai> we've talked with tedg about it, and I think it is, but he also says that (and please correct me if I mis-remember jcastro) the applications should also handle that themselves
<Nafai> From the screenshot I see on gnome.org (http://library.gnome.org/users/gnome-bluetooth/stable/gnome-bluetooth-applet.html.en), it renders fine normally
<jcastro> I don't remember
<jcastro> Nafai: it's like UI freeze today so it's like our last chance to get it right
<Nafai> what's your take on this jcastro?
<Nafai> For the record, I don't disagree with seb128, I just want to do the right thing
<seb128> jcastro, well making the applet respect the show icon flag would be a bug fix not an ui change
<seb128> even if side effect is to fix an ui which was buggy
<jcastro> seb128: yeah I know, I just want to make sure we do it right today and not have this come up tomorrow, monday, etc.
<seb128> let's wait on ted
<jcastro> Nafai: when in doubt I always do what seb128 wants and everything works out. :D
<jcastro> at least brasero is done, what a pain in the neck
<Nafai> Our conversation from the other day: http://paste.ubuntu.com/388287/
<seb128> speaking of who
<seb128> tedg, hy
<seb128> hey
<tedg> Good morning.
<seb128> tedg, so we were talking about the bluetooth indicator
<seb128> and stock icons
<seb128> is indicator applet not respecting the show icon option a known bug?
<seb128> will it be fixed for lucid?
<tedg> It's known, but I forgot about it :)
<tedg> It shouldn't be too hard to fix.
<jcastro> tedg: what's your schedule like today? It would be nice to get this fixed
<jcastro> ugh, it's thursday
<tedg> Heh, jcastro you're getting the rhythm ;)
<seb128> Nafai, ^
<seb128> jpetersen, hi
<jpetersen> seb128, hi
<seb128> jpetersen, thanks for the rhythmbox update
<seb128> jpetersen, it doesn't escape markers though
<seb128> the <i></i> are displayed
<jpetersen> seb128, hm ok
<seb128> rather than having those words in italic
<seb128> did it works for you?
<jpetersen> seb128, it was not shown here
<jpetersen> seb128, I will just test it again
<seb128> jpetersen, thanks
<Nafai> Ok, brasero passed upstream
<Nafai> brb
<hyperair> is application indicator supposed to use that much padding?
 * hyperair really dislikes having that much padding for anything.
<jpetersen> seb128, ah ok I can reproduce that problem, I will fix it
<Nafai> hyperair: You mean between icons?
<seb128> jpetersen, thanks!
<seb128> Nafai, so if ted fixes the show icon issue, is there anything left to change in bluetooth?
<Nafai> seb128: Nope.  So that should take care of #528527, nothing needs to be done with the package, right?
<hyperair> Nafai: yes, between the icons.
<seb128> Nafai, ok, what I think too, good ;-)
<Nafai> so I'll go ahead and pass the existing patch (the one already packaged) upstream
<seb128> Nafai, thanks
<Nafai> seb128: I actually was just reviewing your comments to the original bug for app indicator support and noticed I had forgot to change this to APP_INDICATOR_CATEGORY_HARDWARE
<Nafai> I should probably do that and double check the other things were done
<seb128> ok
<Nafai> I've got a call here in a few minutes, but I can quickly make those changes after
<tedg> hyperair: There is supposed to be more than in the notification area, but I'm worried that I might have too much currently.  I haven't investigated though.
<tedg> hyperair: I think something might be getting padded twice.
<hyperair> tedg: i see. what's the padding for?
<hyperair> tedg: isn't the notification area cluttered enough without padding stretching it even wider?
<tedg> hyperair: Just to make it easier to hit the items.  And to make them look nice.  (probably more the second)
<hyperair> heh
<hyperair> alright
 * hyperair will need to undergo panel appletsectomy after upgrading to lucid
<seb128> fedora did extra padding change previous cycle in their notification area too
<hyperair> hmm, did they?
<seb128> yes
<hyperair> but they don't have appind do they?
<hyperair> so this padding is for the notification area icon alone?
<seb128> no
<seb128> yes
<hyperair> i mean notification area
<seb128> http://blogs.fedoraproject.org/wp/mclasen/2009/10/26/5-little-things/
<seb128> the second item on the list there
<jpetersen> seb128, I updated the rhythmbox patch to fix the markup issues
<seb128> jpetersen, oh, nice, looking
<hyperair> seb128: interesting.
<jpetersen> I will be back soon
<qense> Is bug #528088 valid for all AppIndicators?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 528088 in transmission (Ubuntu) "Transmission applet does not show when there are no indicator applet (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528088
<seb128> qense, indicator fallback to a notification area icon
<seb128> that bug is weird
<seb128> I usually have the opposite issue
<seb128> I've to make sure the service is not running to have the fallback working
<seb128> ie removing the indicator applet with the service still running breaks
<qense> seb128: I've stumbled about your issue a few time as well.
<seb128> but once you stop the service it works
<qense> that's true
<qense> the service keeps running
<qense> seb128: It would be great if there was some way for applications to subscribe to the availability of a certain application, something like libunique, so they reliably know when something is running and when not.
<qense> Both the service and the applet could use it.
<qense> and probably many other applications as well.
<seb128> qense, bug #532044 is a duplicate
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 532044 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "When Rhythmbox is launched, all you see is the tray icon (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532044
<seb128> please close it
<qense> seb128: will do, thanks for mentioning
<Nafai>   What currently happens if you set the status to attention and there isn't an attention icon set?  Does it just stay with the ACTIVE status?
<qense> I've dumped bug #527282 in gtk+2.0, but is that the right place for it?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 527282 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "GtkWindows cannot be raised, show() doesn't do the trick (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527282
<qense> The issue is with the fact that when you press Show Window in the tray menus the show() function is used, which doesn't raise the window.
<qense> Before AppInd you could raise the hidden windows from the tray.
<Nafai> Okay, I just finished #532104
<Nafai> bug #532104
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 532104 in gnome-bluetooth (Ubuntu) "Fix app indicator classification and other minor issues (affects: 1)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532104
<Nafai> Addresses feedback seb128 gave me before that I missed
<jcastro> Nafai: woo!
<Nafai> If this is good, I'll pass it upstream
<jcastro> Nafai: tomorrow I was thinking of sending the brasero and vino guys a mail
<jcastro> if we could have a call I'd like to get some things straight
<Nafai> K, vino has been sitting there for like a week or something
<Nafai> sure thing
<jcastro> explain why it's so invasive, etc.
<jcastro> yeah
<Nafai> pitti and I successfully used Empathy/gtalk earlier today
<Nafai> worked well
<jcastro> yeah it's getting much better
<jcastro> last cycle I couldn't use it at all but it's pretty good now
<jcastro> all it really needs is voice cancellation
<Nafai> yeah
<Nafai> I'm going to go grab lunch
<Nafai> Then I'll need to figure out what's next :)
<Nafai> back
<Nafai> jcastro: what would you suggest I work on next?
<jcastro> well, no outstanding bugs at the moment. 
<jcastro> Maybe qense needs help with the banshee work?
<jcastro> Nafai: we're at UI freeze so it doesn't really make sense to port new apps
<Nafai> right
<Nafai> qense: Around?
<jcastro> seb128: anything you guys need help with?
<qense> jcastro, Nafai: I'm around
<Nafai> Need any help with Banshee?
<seb128> jcastro, landing the new artwork in lucid? ;-)
<qense> Banshee itself is not that much of a problem, I think it would be best if I would finish that myself since I've made myself acquainted with the code. However, libappindicator-cil is the real time drainer.
<qense> seb128: Plymouth should be there already, I'm anxiously waiting for the rest!
<seb128> jcastro, out of that nothing I can think about today no
<jcastro> ok
<seb128> qense, yeah I know
<seb128> qense, wallpaper too
<qense> yes, forgot that one
<seb128> qense, I just uploaded the gnome-panel icon theme
<jcastro> tedg: how are your indicator-application bugs? perhaps Nafai can lend a hand when he's not fixing the apps themselves?
<Nafai> Yeah, I don't mind diving in
<qense> Although I have to say that I am closing in on the Mono binding problems with AppInd.
<Nafai> I'm not very experienced with C# or Mono, so I'd probably be less helpful with binding work
<qense> Nafai: how much do you know of C# and GAPI?
<Nafai> heh. :)
<tedg> jcastro: I know of three.  The fallback thing in gpm.  The fallback on startup.  And then the python append one.
<qense> tedg: is the transmission bug the only report about the fallback on startup?
<qense> tedg: then I'll convert it to a more generic bug report
<tedg> jcastro: So, I'd say that there isn't a huge problem there, but help is always appreciated :)
<tedg> qense: That's the only one I've seen it on, but I can't imagine it's transmission only.
<qense> tedg: I'll convert it then.
<tedg> qense: That'd be just too weird :)
<jcastro> Nafai: ok so see if you can help tedg 
<Nafai> cool, thanks.
<Nafai> tedg: Which would you like me to look at?
<tedg> Nafai: The Python one would probably be best to start out, it's blocking apps.
<tedg> Nafai: The others are annoyances (that should get fixed)
<qense> jcastro: I just had a busy week, but I hope to be able to finish it this weekend. Although I have said before that Banshee was almost finished. :)
<Nafai> Okay.  Bug # and branch to work on?
<jcastro> heh
<qense> atm I'm writing a blog to advertise AdoptUpstream
<jcastro> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-application/+bug/530138
<qense> I hope to have found a working solution for libappind-cil tomorrow so I can have a working library at least ready for personal use Saturday which means I can continue to work on the aptch.
<jcastro> tedg: Nafai ^^^
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 530138 in indicator-application (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "Using .append() on a gtkmenu doesn't update the indicator's menu (affects: 1)" [High,Triaged]
<qense> What about the .set_menu() crash?
<jcastro> marc needs that bug fixed so he can finish off app indicators for virt-manager
<Nafai> tedg: Is this the branch I should base upon? https://code.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-application/lucid
<tedg> Nafai: No, please use lp:indicator-application
<Nafai> ok, thanks
<Nafai> wee, now to figure out bzr :)
<tedg> Nafai: All you really need is:
<tedg> bzr branch lp:indicator-application
<tedg> <do work>
<tedg> bzr commit
<tedg> <do more work>
<tedg> bzr commit
<tedg> bzr push lp:~nafai/indicator-application/my-fix
<Nafai> cool
<Nafai> I've made the mistake in the past just doing bzr checkout and finding out bzr commit doesn't work so well :)
<qense> Nafai: bzr commit --fixes lp:{bug_number} associates a commit with a certain bug
 * Nafai nods
<Nafai> I think I figured out what may be going on.  GtkMenuShell.insert may not be emitting the add signal which is what the app indicator hooks up to
<Nafai> but calling GtkContainer.add *does* emit the signal (of course), which then causes app indicators to get it
<Nafai> I'm doing some more digging to be sure
#ayatana 2010-03-05
<lamalex> kenvandine, does anything else need to be done for lp:460286? Do we need to update current installs, or just fix for new?
<lamalex> kenvandine, would it be faster to get in if I made a debdiff?
<lamalex> wow, the new indicator applet is entirely unnoticable..
<lamalex> what happened to the green envelope?
<vish> lamalex: its still supposed to be there, it would be in humanity theme
<lamalex> vish, my icons were changed to "ubuntu-mono-light"
<vish> lamalex: yeah , thats the default
<lamalex> ok, so that's what im saying
<kenvandine> hey lamalex
<kenvandine> lamalex, i was going to look at that patch tonight
<kenvandine> lamalex, in fact... i am updating empathy to 2.29.91.2 now
<kenvandine> lamalex, please file your patch in bugzilla too, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=610589
<ubot4> Gnome bug 610589 in Notifications "enable notifications when chat is not focused" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<lamalex> kenvandine, will do
<lamalex> kenvandine, there's also a branch for lp:206547 that should be looked at. i tried doing git format-patch and applying the patches to lp:empathy, but they don't apply cleanly, unfortunately
<lamalex> kenvandine, patch sent upstream
<lamalex> that's the problem with lp and upstream bugs, patches get out of sync easily, and it's more important (for me personally) to see them get into Ubuntu, since that has a more direct effect on me as a user, but of course we want them to get upstream as well..
<kenvandine> yeah
<lamalex> kenvandine, can you go on gtalk and send me an im/
<lamalex> im testing that branch to open a new window instead of go to the panel
<lamalex> kenvandine, is there a wiki page about the session indicator? what "busy"/"away" mean semantically and how applications should behave for each?
<RAOF> Anyone here?  I'd like some idea of where to put the “Undo” button for editing in f-spot's view mode.
<RAOF> I think I'll plump for “In the toolbar, next to the rotate buttons and before the fullscreen button”.
<lamalex> RAOF, step to get to where you are?
<RAOF> lamalex: As in, how does the user get to the editing mode?
<lamalex> just double click a photo, right?
<RAOF> Select a photo in the sidebar, change the sidebar to “edit”.
<lamalex> yeah, that looks like a good place for an undo button
<lamalex> while you're at it, you should make that sidebar size properly when it loads..
<lamalex> it's smaller than the width of the buttons for me
<RAOF> I'll see what I can do :)
<lamalex> you da man
<lamalex> so the thing I don't like about this is that this patch isn't up-streamable since it's line numbers are based on other ubuntu specific patches
<RAOF> The f-spot patch, or another one?
<RAOF> patch is generally pretty good at matching the context if the line numbers change.
<RAOF> That is, after all, one reason why it *includes* context in the first place.
<lamalex> empathy
<lamalex> for popping open a window instead of just sitting in the tray
<RAOF> Unless the surrounding code has changed upstream the patch should apply, just with some fuzz.
<lamalex> lets hope
<lamalex> woo! deb built!
<lamalex> awesome, it works
<lamalex> RAOF, you still around?
<RAOF> Yeah.
<lamalex> can you help me test out this empathy patch a little bit?
<lamalex> as in talk to me on empathy for 10 mins or so?
<lamalex> send me requests for IM/Chat/Video/etc
<RAOF> Yeah, totally.
<lamalex> merci
<lamalex> hm, so now it's popping up on top but not stealing focus, I wonder if i should open it minimized?
<lamalex> or is on top-not focused ideal
<lamalex> anyone from the design team here?
<lamalex> RAOF, can you send me a MUC request?
<RAOF> lamalex: Only if you can tell me how to do that; I've never managed to work out how in Empathy.
<lamalex> hm, i actually have no idea
<RAOF> Have you ever recieved a MUC request in empathy?
<lamalex> i think so
<lamalex> does anyone know?
<RAOF> I like that aubergine.  Can we have notify-osd's background be aubergine, too? :)
<RAOF> To make it match the tooltips.
<lamalex> me too
<lamalex> I think the problem there is matching all themes
<lamalex> there are a lot of colors that would look horrid
<RAOF> Yeah.
<lamalex> RAOF, can you send me another im?
<qense> good afternoon
<qense> sweet! The new theme has landed!
<qense> jcastro: Is there already a session planned in the UOW for explaining Application Indicators? I could help with answering questions during such a session.
<Nafai> Good morning
<jpetersen> Hey
<Nafai> How are you doing jpetersen?
<jpetersen> Nafai, I am good. How are you?
<Nafai> Doing well
<Nafai> About to dive back into figuring out a app indicator bug
<seb128> Nafai, there?
<Nafai> seb128: Yeah
<seb128> Nafai, did we agree that the gnome-bluetooth icon issue was a indicator-application one and that the hacks to unset the icons were not required?
<Nafai> Yes, I believe so
<seb128> Nafai, you cleaning patch still has those changes
<seb128> your
<Nafai> whoops
<Nafai> dang it, let me quickly regenerate
<seb128> on bug #532104
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 532104 in gnome-bluetooth (Ubuntu) "Fix app indicator classification and other minor issues (affects: 1)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532104
<seb128> Nafai, that's ok, I can fix that there
<Nafai> ok, thanks
<seb128> Nafai, it's only a chunk to delete
<seb128> Nafai, thanks
<Nafai> :)
<jpetersen> will be back in a bit
<jcastro> now that it's not thursday can I get some love on: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-application/+bug/530138
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 530138 in indicator-application (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "Using .append() on a gtkmenu doesn't update the indicator's menu (affects: 1)" [High,Triaged]
<Nafai> I'm kind of stumped so far :)
<Nafai> been interesting reading gtk and app indicator code
<tedg> bratsche: Have you looked at the bug above any?  Nafai was trying to figure it out, but is having some issues.
<Nafai> Just learning the stack right now
<Nafai> (the signals and such)
<tedg> Nafai: You think it is a shell vs. container thing, right?
<Nafai> originally I thought so, but then I noticed there is a gtk_menu_shell_add, so I think that was incorrect
<Nafai> But given that, I'm not sure where the "add" signal is being emitted
<Nafai> (again, learning how the different parts of gtk work)
<bratsche> tedg: I don't think so.
<Nafai> all in all, I think the app indicator code is nice though :)
<tedg> Nafai: Hmm, okay.  Sometimes just grepping through GTK code helps too :)
<Nafai> Yeah, that's the point I'm at now
<jcastro> Nafai: if I turn off bluetooth and then I go to turn it on the label still says "Turn Off Bluetooth"
<Nafai> Oh
<Nafai> Let me take a look
<Nafai> ok, I think I've reproduced, I'll see if I can figure out why
<jpetersen> Nafai, is it using GtkActions?
<jpetersen> Nafai, than when the label in the action is updated there is no notify::label from the menu item that the label updated (a gtk+ bug in my opinion) I had the same problem in rhythmbox
<jpetersen> notify::label signal so application-indicator does not know about the updated label
<jpetersen> Nafai, I think we should a workaround to application-indicator
<jpetersen> add a workaround I mean
<jpetersen> Nafai, I will look at it on Monday
<jpetersen> Have a nice weekend all
<Nafai> Sorry I missed jpetersen
<qense> tedg: Why was app-indicator-enum-types.h left out of the libappindicator_SOURCES?
<tedg> qense: I forgot? :)
<tedg> qense: I don't know of a reason other than it'd create a recursive generation of that file.
<tedg> qense: No wait, that should be fine as it's built from headers.
<tedg> qense: Is it causing an issue?
<qense> tedg: I think it's making the *get_type() functions  inaccessible from inside the library
<qense> tedg: the types.h file is in {libappindicatorinclude_HEADERS} but not in {libappindicator_headers}
<qense> and it is the latter that gets added to SOURCES
<tedg> qense: I don't think it should do that.  It doesn't limit the ability for linking.
<tedg> qense: What's the error you're getting?
<qense> tedg: So it shouldn't matter?
<tedg> qense: I don't think so.
<qense> OK, then I'll remove it and see what happens.
<qense> The error is already lost in the scrollback as I'm now chasing other issues.
<qense> tedg: Do you happen to know when 'category-nick' is returned as the value's nick, rather than 'CategoryNick'?
<qense> tedg: Somehow "category_enum_value->value_nick" returns a 'category-nick' kind of nick.
<qense> (category_enum_value was obtained using g_enum_get_value())
<tedg> qense: I'm not remembering all the details, but we had an issue with this.  That's why we did the "big sed" in the Mono bindings to clean it up.
<qense> I made it less big.
<qense> but still
<tedg> qense: I think the Camel Case one might have broken something else.
<qense> I need to get the CamelCase somehow, otherwise the lru thing is broken.
<qense> tedg: "@valuenick@
<qense> A nick name for the enum value currently being processed, this is usually generated by stripping common prefix words of all the enum values of the current enum, the words are lowercase and underscores are substituted by a minus (e.g. the-xvalue)."
<qense> That variable is being used to generate enum-types.c
<qense> afterwards you replace it with sed in the Makefile
<qense> tedg: Apparently "lower-case" seems to be the desired format for nicks.
<qense> or at least GNOME feels that way
<tedg> qense: Yes, and I think that changing it broke something in GNOME.
<tedg> Well, more correctly, GTK.
<tedg> So that's why we tried to change it just for the Mono bindings.
<qense> tedg: it is still written like CamelCase in the generated enum-types.c
<qense> because there is also a sed in src/Makefile
<qense>  grep "application-status" src/*
<qense> src/Makefile:	    -e "s|\"application-status\"|\"ApplicationStatus\"|" \
<qense> src/Makefile.am:	    -e "s|\"application-status\"|\"ApplicationStatus\"|" \
<qense> src/Makefile.in:	    -e "s|\"application-status\"|\"ApplicationStatus\"|" \
<qense> tedg: Shall I remove the sed?
<tedg> qense: Hmm...
<qense> tedg: If yes, should I remove the 'DISTCLEANFILES' as well, or is that for something differently.?
<tedg> If there's no need for the temp file, sure.
<tedg> It should go completely away.
<qense> tedg: it will make appind crash
<tedg> But, I'm curious why it was done twice.
<qense> on all systems
<qense> please take that into account
<qense> we'll have to purge the lru file
<tedg> ?
<tedg> I'm confused.
<qense> Currently the categories are saved in .config/indicators
<tedg> Yes
<qense> using their nick
<qense> When we'd remove the sed the nicks would change
<tedg> Ah, yes.  We don't want to do that.
<tedg> The nicks are also importnat as they're what's in the KDE spec.
<qense> tedg: CamelCase is required?
<tedg> qense: Yes.
<qense> ok, then we will have to replace them
<qense> unfortunately there is no glib-mkenums thing for that
<qense> so we will have to use sed
<qense> glib-mkenums just offers @VALUENAME@ and @valuenick@
<qense> the first is LIKE_THIS, the second like-this
<qense> tedg: however, you can specify the nick by adding /*< nick=the-last-value >*/ after the APP_INDICATOR_CATEGORY_THE_LAST_VALUE line in the enum definition.
<qense> I think we want that.
<qense> that should magically solve all the problems we have
<tedg> Hmm, okay.  I didn't know that about mkenums.
<tedg> I'd be nice to get rid of the sed.
<qense> yes
<qense> it should set some things straight elsewhere as well
<qense> tedg: However, all I'm doing in the Makefile for the Mono bindings in my branch is replacing the variables with their meanings, using sed.
<qense> That is because somehow the defines aren't replaced when the binding xml source is generated so the cnames are still variables for some properties
<tedg> qense: Yeah, that's kinda annoying.
<tedg> qense: It's because the mono scanner doesn't compile anything.
<qense> tedg: the Python bindings aren't using CamelCase for the nicks, was that done on purpose?
<qense> plus: were you aware of all these dpkg-shlibdeps warnings: <http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/389171/>?
<tedg> qense: Yes, I'm unsure why that happens, as we do use GTK which links to all those.  I don't understand why it would think that is an error.
<qense> tedg: it is defined in .defs like that
<qense> I couldn't find anything updating it, so I assume it was done manually
<qense> or generated a while ago
<tedg> qense: Generated a while ago may be more the case.
<qense> tedg: load_from_file() in application-service-lru.c always returns FALSE, even the last return statement returns FALSE. Is that desired behaviour?
<tedg> qense: Yes, it's an idle function, so that makes sure it doesn't run again.
<qense> ah
<qense> tedg: Could you help me with the following two error messages? I get "/build/buildd/glib2.0-2.23.4/gobject/gsignal.c:2268: signal `destroyed' is invalid for instance `0x11910a0'" and "Indicator Item property 'visible' unknown" in ~/.cache/indicator.log. Do you know what raises them? I couldn't find the error message in any library or indicator.
<tedg> qense: Glib is raising them.
<tedg> qense: I'd say that someone is looking for a destroyed signal on something that isn't an object.
<tedg> qense: Perhaps it was free'd first?
<tedg> qense: Can you run under gdb?
<qense> tedg: I'll try to, I hope Indicator Applet won't interfer.
<qense> tedg: the service exits without the applet on the panel and with the applet on the panel you can't separately launch the service.
<qense> tedg: I'll look for a untimely g_free()
#ayatana 2010-03-06
<qense> bingo!
<qense> I got something to work at last.
<qense> It works! Eureka!
<qense> jcastro: I'll test it a last time and after that I can finally continue to work on Banshee.
<qense> I can't believe it's actually working. :P
<sanderqd> have you considered changing the spacing between the 'old' systray icons, to make it more consistent with the new indicators?
<tgpraveen12> qense: hey will banshee get the app indicator in lucid now that UI freeze has been passed?
<tgpraveen12> and FF freeze also
<qense> tgpraveen12: I'll try to get it in Banshee 1.5.5, and eventually Banshee 1.6.0 will be included in Lucid, so it should eventually reach Lucid, but it may need a FFe
<tgpraveen12> qense: thx for the reply. have u talked to upstream? will it be included upstream/
<qense> tgpraveen12: at the moment I'm working on getting the patch I provided into an acceptable state for upstream.
<tgpraveen12> qense: awesome
<qense> I just stumbled upon another bug in the Mono bindings for AppInd, though. The Fallback and Unfallback methods aren't provided in C# and therefore I cannot override them.
<gregknicholson> moni
<gregknicholson> …I beg your pardon — pre-empted gnome-do there
<qense> ok, we've got a problem
<qense> the virtual-member support of the GAPI generator won't land until GTK# 3.0
<qense> Which means no fallback and unfallback until September
<qense> jcastro: After several hours of working on getting fallback and unfallback to work in Mono I'm removing the use of that from the Banshee patch since GTK# is such a stupid project.
<qense> aargh
<qense> jcastro: I need virtual member support, and GAPI has already got that since a few months ago, before Karmic was released, but it won't be included until GTK#3.0.
<qense> Just when everything else worked...
<qense> sigh
<qense> Everything worked flawlessly!
<qense> All that was needed was GAPI to recognise a certain node type, which it already can in trunk.
<jcastro> qense: ok so you're saying it all works except for the fallback?
<qense> jcastro: We'll have to make do with the default fallback. I'm working on finishing the last bits of the patch, should be able to submit it today.
<jcastro> ok I don't understand
<qense> jcastro: So yes, the rest works.
<jcastro> can you explain how it will be different?
<qense> jcastro: The default fallback uses the AppInd menu and shows it on left mouse button. I wanted to use the GtkStatusIcon provided by Banshee since that provides a bit more functionality.
<qense> It means: no tooltip and no rating-from-the-tray-menu.
<qense> jcastro: Do you think I should add the artist and the album currently being played to the menu, just as Rhythmbox already does?
<jcastro> qense: I was just thinking about that
<jcastro> qense: yeah I think it makes sense to have them both behave the same in there
<jcastro> qense: I am asking upstream how they would feel about a monochrome icon too
<qense> the same as for Rhythmbox?
<jcastro> no
<jcastro> I was thinking the current logo but black and white
<qense> That probably fits better with the themes indeed.
<qense> jcastro: Giving up on showing the currently played song in the menu: due to a bug in GTK+ the label of a MenuItem isn't updated when its action's label is. Due to a bug in GTK# you can't change or read the label of a MenuItem after you've created it.
<qense> sigh...
<qense> Again just when I thought it worked.
<gabaug> qense: we change the Label of MenuItems all the time in Banshee by modifying their Gtk.Action
<qense> gabaug: Really?
<qense> maybe it is a AppInd bug, despite what the comments in the Rhythmbox patch say
<gabaug> qense: are you modifying the Gtk.Action and not the ActionEntry?
<qense> gabaug: yes I am
<qense> gabaug: and changing the Visible property does work
<qense> just not the Label property
<gabaug> yeah, is probably an appind bug, not sending the update over dbus
<gabaug> definitely not an issue with Gtk+ or Gtk#
<qense> I'll take a look at it then
<jpetersen> qense, the problem is that the GtkMenuItem does not send the notify::label signal when the label of the action is changed
<qense> ah
<qense> can't we emit that ourselves?
<jpetersen> qense, not really
<jpetersen> qense, i will fix it on appindicator
<qense> jpetersen: How?
<jpetersen> qense, listen also to the signal of the action related to the menu item
<qense> ah
<jpetersen> qense, I will work on monday on it
<qense> jpetersen: great, thank you
<jpetersen> your welcome
<qense> patch sent upstream
<qense> I'm off now, bye!
#ayatana 2010-03-07
<jcastro> smithj: around?
<bratsche> Hey jcastro, how's it going?
<jcastro> hi bratsche!
#ayatana 2011-02-28
<oSoMoN> good morning
<MacSlow> hey there everybody
<didrocks> good morning
<ion> Does anyone have working Gtk appmenus anymore in unity-2d-panel? Qt appmenus still seem to work.
<smspillaz> murrayc: ping
<murrayc> smspillaz: pong
<smspillaz> murrayc: seems that glibmm destroys all of your sources once the mainloop exits. is that the intended behaviour?
<smspillaz> since I store them in PrivateScreen, and when PrivateScreen gets destroyed, it calls ::unreference () on the sources (Glib::RefPtr <> does this) and then segfaults because the sources are already gone
<murrayc> They would be destroyed when the C object is destroyed, meaning when their refcount gets to 0.
<murrayc> I doubt that anything explicitly destroys them before the refcount gets to 0.
<murrayc> valgrind would tell you.
<smspillaz> murrayc:  valgrind says they're being destroyed on g_main_context_dispatch (I assume when the mainloop has quit)
<smspillaz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/573388/'
<smspillaz> erm
<smspillaz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/573388/
<murrayc> That's missing some detail. Maybe you dont' have the debug packages installed.
<murrayc> I don't think that really tells you what is happening.
<smspillaz> murrayc: I know :) Just I know that something weird is up :)
<smspillaz> nevertheless, I was going to get the -dbg stuff, getting it now
<murrayc> It might just be a missing reference() somewhere, if we are lucky.
<smspillaz> murrayc: yeah. I first tried to ->reference () when I create all the sources, though, that doesn't help
<murrayc> smspillaz: It's also possible that it's not the source itself, but something of yours that uses it, that's being double-deleted.
<murrayc> If it doesn't become clear then a simple test case is the logical debug step.
<smspillaz> murrayc: indeed
<smspillaz> murrayc: I checked for wrong uses of ::reset () and ::clear () too ... nothing there ...
<dbarth> apinheiro: ping?
<apinheiro> dbarth, pong?
<rodrigo_> njpatel, from a PanelIndicatorObjectView, how do I get the indicator id from it? GetName is protected, and can't find anything else
<njpatel> rodrigo_, _entry->GetId ()
<njpatel> rodrigo_, _proxy->GetId ()
<rodrigo_> ok
<njpatel> it's public (_proxy)
<rodrigo_> _proxy on the PanelIndicatorObjectView? it's protected
<rodrigo_> ah, from the EntryView
<njpatel> right
<artfwo> May I ask indicator applet developers here to review a merge proposal for bug 724917 - it's highly annoying and a fix is available for a couple of days
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 724917 in libappindicator (Ubuntu) "Importing appindicator from python crashes with ImportError on undefined symbol" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/724917
<apinheiro> dbarth, in the end, after the last changes on nux and unity, it would be not required that custom script on orca
<apinheiro> I have tested it, and orca properly speech the selection changes
<apinheiro> when you start the key nav mode on Launcher
<apinheiro> rodrigo_ is reviewing that branch
<apinheiro> but, could any other one review it?
<apinheiro> https://code.launchpad.net/~apinheiro/unity/atk-selection/+merge/51440
<apinheiro> as I also made some changes on the Launcher
<apinheiro> njpatel, ^^
<njpatel> apinheiro, yep, i'll ask macslow to review it before release
<apinheiro> njpatel, ok thanks
<njpatel> MacSlow|lunch, when your back and while your waiting for smspillaz, please review ^
<dbarth> apinheiro: ah awesome, so that shows that the changes are all coming together
<klattimer> njpatel: anything you know of that could be causing the unity launcher to be sliding in and out really fast?
<njpatel> klattimer, yep, it's a known (and fixed in trunk) bug
<klattimer> njpatel: how long until it'll be out?
<njpatel> klattimer, just unity --replace a few times and it'll sort itself out
<klattimer> hmm, ok
<njpatel> klattimer, dude *never* ask that question on feature freeze day ;)
<njpatel> klattimer, later on today
<njpatel> well, not FF day
<njpatel> but last-day-before-your-banned-from-uploading-day
<ogra> you can upload all the time :)
<ogra> it will just hang in the queue until fater milestone release
<ogra> ;)
<njpatel> heh
<MacSlow> njpatel, apinheiro: ok
<njpatel> thanks!
<nmarques> kenvandine, ping
<kenvandine> nmarques, pong
<nmarques> kenvandine, those 2 patches did wonders and also fixed a glitch on transmission with the indicator
<kenvandine> woot
<nmarques> kenvandine, but I noticed I still have one problem
<nmarques> kenvandine, on indicator-me, if you open empathy through indicator-messages, it doesn't allow you to change status on indicator-me, unless you restart the applet (with empathy already opened) or kill the gnome-panel
<kenvandine> humm, not having that problem here
<kenvandine> oh wait
<nmarques> kenvandine, it happened after the dbusmenu update
<kenvandine> maybe i am
<nmarques> before that was doing fine :)
<kenvandine> ok, this looks like the same bug we are seeing with menus that aren't sensitive
<kenvandine> i didn't notice because i had done a killall indicator-me-service last night after empathy was running :)
<nmarques> it's cool, I noticed it by pure luck also
<kenvandine> there are a couple places where this is happening
<kenvandine> this might be an easier place for me to debug it... will look
<nmarques> kenvandine, mind of a question regarding appmenu?
<kenvandine> was waiting for tedg to get back from scale
<kenvandine> sure
<nmarques> kenvandine, some applications if the window is destroyed the appmenu indicator doesn't display the menu anymore
<nmarques> I've noticed this on 2 apps
<nmarques> empathy (contact list is destroyed) and if then is opened it doesn't populate the menu
 * kenvandine tries
<nmarques> and only the File/close entry is displayes
<nmarques> empathy has a similar behavior
<nmarques> ups, I mean Banshee
<kenvandine> yeah, that has been happening for a while
<kenvandine> i had only seen it in empathy
<nmarques> well I'm running Banshee 1.8.0 which is the one shipped on openSUSE 11.4
 * aruiz ponders the idea of buying boycottnvidia.com
<kenvandine> there is a bug about it, one of the many things we'll get to now that we are past feature freeze :)
<kenvandine> aruiz, awesome :)
<MacSlow> aruiz, :)
<nmarques> aruiz, they don't care :)
<kenvandine> aruiz, i boycotted them years ago, worked great for me
<kenvandine> :)
<aruiz> nmarques: I'll make them care
<MacSlow> aruiz, I still love them for their robust GL-driver
<nmarques> aruiz, I had 4 different motherboard on one of my laptops with a G86 running over 82ºC
<kenvandine> intel graphics might not be as awesome... but it is generally pretty painless :)
<nmarques> aruiz, they never cared ;)
<nmarques> aruiz, I never bought nvidia again
 * aruiz misses the 3Dfx days
<nmarques> aruiz, amen to that brother!
<MacSlow> aruiz, hey they are part of nvidia now
<aruiz> MacSlow: I know
<aruiz> RIP
<nmarques> kenvandine, I'll hold a bit, once the fixes are out, I'm going to freeze this for 11.4 and start hasting on passing everything to GNOME3 and retake unity (hopefully Sam will merge the glib branch meanwhile)
<nmarques> kenvandine, if you guys also need help with testing, let me know, I can for sure help with that either on Ubuntu or *SUSE
<kenvandine> i think he did and actually did a release
<kenvandine> at least i know they were working on that last week
<kenvandine> nmarques, we always want testing :)
<nmarques> kenvandine, I've had very good feedback from this
<kenvandine> nmarques, great
<MacSlow> apinheiro, -> https://code.launchpad.net/~apinheiro/unity/atk-selection/+merge/51440
<apinheiro> MacSlow, see my last comment
<apinheiro> I was able to solve that crashes
<apinheiro> and I updated the branch since then
<MacSlow> apinheiro, ups... didn't see that :)
<MacSlow> just pulled and didn't further look at the commit-history :)
<apinheiro> yeah, I know that normally you don't update the branch until the review of others ;)
<MacSlow> apinheiro, ok
<MacSlow> apinheiro, approved
<apinheiro> MacSlow, ok, thanks
<apinheiro> I will merge it, although I guess that I'm out of time now
<apinheiro> I guess that the deadline was 30 minutes ago
<MacSlow> apinheiro, ask njpatel if it's still good to go in
<apinheiro> njpatel, you here?
<njpatel> hey
<njpatel> apinheiro, yes, please merge it
<apinheiro> njpatel, ok
<kenvandine> kamstrup, is it a bug that setting an emblem on a launcher icon changes the background color?
<kamstrup> kenvandine: i was just wondering that this morning...
<kamstrup> kenvandine: I think it maybe happens because of unity's intelligent background color choosing
<kamstrup> kenvandine: it sees the icon change and think's it should recalc the bg color, but I think it's a bug
<kamstrup> kenvandine: although I think DBO will be the authoritative person to ask here
<kenvandine> ok, i will file a bug either way to document it
<kenvandine> it has to be a bug :)
<kenvandine> hiding the emblem doesn't reset the color
<kenvandine> kamstrup, i filed it against libunity, since that is where the problem is exposed... but i am sure the bug is actually in unity
<rodrigo_> njpatel, can I get a 2nd review of this: https://code.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/unity/ref-state-set-for-panel-service/+merge/50955 please?
<rodrigo_> njpatel, also, have you already done today's release?
 * kenvandine is surprised how few bugs there are against libunity
<nmarques> guys, what would be the best place to provide a 'Wishlist' 'bug report' regarding the whole indicators (maybe not indicator-appmenu, but all the others) ?
<njpatel> rodrigo_, I haven't done today's release yet
<njpatel> rodrigo_, I can't review right now, will find someone to do it, hold up
<rodrigo_> njpatel, ok, so please review that branch and this other one: https://code.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/unity/accessible-name-for-indicators/+merge/51120 so that they are included in the release, please?
<rodrigo_> njpatel, ok
<artfwo> guys, while you are at it, could you also review this merge proposal? https://code.launchpad.net/~artfwo/libappindicator/fix-for-bug-724917/+merge/51411
<kenvandine> klattimer, are you aware of any problems with indicator-datetime not displaying all appointments?
<klattimer> kenvandine: not to my knowedge
<kenvandine> i have appointments on my calendar for almost everyday this week
<klattimer> kenvandine: it updates every 5 minutes now, and updates on start
<kenvandine> but only a couple of them are displayed
<klattimer> rather than about-to-show
<kenvandine> none of these are new
<klattimer> hmm
<klattimer> have you just rebooted?
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> i restarted the service
<kenvandine> and it didn't make a difference
<klattimer> kenvandine: if you could watch the output from the indicator-service
<kenvandine> i see lots of these
<kenvandine> (process:4109): Indicator-Datetime-DEBUG: Appointment timezone: (null)
<klattimer> that should tell what's happening
<kenvandine> i never see debug output for the appointments that aren't being displayed
<kenvandine> and i see dupes of everything except the last one
<kenvandine> (process:4109): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<kenvandine> and that right after it says it is adding it
<kenvandine> but that last one is from this coming friday
<Omega> One Time Pad, best cipher there is :)
<kenvandine> i have a bunch before friday that aren't showing up
<klattimer> kenvandine: do you see any "Summary: title of appointment"
<kenvandine> yeah
 * klattimer hopes he doesn't have to distro patch this :/
<kenvandine> and i am only seeing those for the ones i am seeing in the menu
<klattimer> kenvandine: are there _ANY_ appointments showing?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> 5
<klattimer> that's how many you should see
<klattimer> there is a maximum of 5 displayed at a time in the spec
<kenvandine> ugh... but i am seeing some for friday
<kenvandine> but not any for today!
<klattimer> they'll change as they pass through their time
<klattimer> kenvandine: can you work out which?
<klattimer> it *might* be that your google calendars are lagging a lot
<kenvandine> i see it on the calendar
<kenvandine> and it isn't new
<kenvandine> it is a recurring one every monday
<klattimer> kenvandine: which source does it come from?
<kenvandine> my work calendar (google)
<klattimer> (seeing it in the calendar means nothing as eds is strange)
<kenvandine> i see others from that calendar
<kenvandine> later in the week
<klattimer> hmm
<klattimer> then that is strange
<kenvandine> could it be timezone related?
<kenvandine> they are getting (null) for the timezone
<klattimer> kenvandine: unlikely
<kenvandine> ok
<klattimer> I'm thinking it might be timer related
<kenvandine> and actually the ones not being displayed are from 3 different calendars
<kenvandine> including the default local one
<klattimer> looks like the timer isn't actually running at all
<klattimer> kenvandine: can you look through the initialisation debug
<klattimer> and tell me if you see it failing on google source?
<kenvandine> sure
<klattimer> also kenvandine is this the most upto date i.e. with the newest libido and indicator-datetime from trunk?
<kenvandine> from natty
<klattimer> hmm, the timer _is_ running, except for some reason it stopped
<kenvandine> which afaik is the same
<klattimer> kenvandine: there should be an update coming today actually
<kenvandine> i don't see failures loading a calendar
<klattimer> hmm
<kenvandine> but... does it aggregate all the events together before sorting them?
<klattimer> then it's not my code
<klattimer> chances are something is wrong with either eds or google
<klattimer> kenvandine: it does, all of them are an aggregate and sorted by time
<kenvandine> perhaps it is showing me 5 from one calendar and truncating?
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> oh... how does it sort?
<kenvandine> by startdate?
<kenvandine> i have lots of recurring appointments
<klattimer> kenvandine: yeah
<klattimer> or due
<kenvandine> ah!
<MacSlow> rodrigo_, ping
<rodrigo_> MacSlow, pong
<kenvandine> so the ones displayed all have startdates of 2009...
<klattimer> kenvandine: basically it's sorted by the time which would display in the menu
<klattimer> kenvandine: that's interesting
<klattimer> i wonder why :/
<kenvandine> klattimer, so you need to sort it by a different field
<MacSlow> rodrigo_, there are two branches you've against unity... which do you need review-eyes on still?
<kenvandine> recurring ones must have more data in there for next occurance or something
 * kenvandine files a bug
<rodrigo_> MacSlow, https://code.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/unity/ref-state-set-for-panel-service/+merge/50955 and https://code.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/unity/accessible-name-for-indicators/+merge/51120
<MacSlow> rodrigo_, both then ok
<MacSlow> rodrigo_, approved with small commend -> https://code.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/unity/accessible-name-for-indicators/+merge/51120
<klattimer> kenvandine: not sure how this can be fixed
<klattimer> it'll take a while to look into it
<klattimer> can you file a bug
<kenvandine> done
<kenvandine> bug 726603
<rodrigo_> MacSlow, ok
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 726603 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Appointments displayed might not be the next 5 " [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/726603
<kenvandine> klattimer, i marked it as High because people might trust that upcoming appointments are actually being displayed :)
<kenvandine> klattimer, i missed a call myself... love brand new code :)
<klattimer> :P
<MacSlow> rodrigo_, same on the other branch... just add the sanity-check against NULL... see comment -> https://code.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/unity/ref-state-set-for-panel-service/+merge/50955
<MacSlow> rodrigo_, but approved
<rodrigo_> MacSlow, ok thanks!
<didrocks> apinheiro_afk: thing to ping us please when a branch is merged in trunk in case the milestone isn't set: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/723806
<didrocks> that helps tracking a lot :)
<apinheiro> didrocks, checking ...
<apinheiro> didrocks, ups, yes, you already told that the last week
<apinheiro> sorry
<didrocks> no worry, just a kind reminder :)
<apinheiro> didrocks, so this also applies to bugs 723804 and 722660
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 723804 in unity (Ubuntu) "Require to implement AtkSelection on the Launcher" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723804
<apinheiro> right?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 722660 in unity (Ubuntu) "Keyboard navigation: no public API to know the current Laucher Icon selected when key nav is activated" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/722660
<didrocks> apinheiro: right, targeting then :)
<rodrigo_> didrocks, can you set the milestone for today's release to https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/715299 please?
<didrocks> sure :)
<rodrigo_> merci beaucoup
<didrocks> rodrigo_: it was already done
<didrocks> mais de rien :)
<rodrigo_> ah, cool
<didrocks> thanks apinheiro and rodrigo_!
<apinheiro> didrocks, to you, that made the work
<didrocks> rodrigo_: basically, if it was already milestoned and we missed the target, we report it for next release automatically
<rodrigo_> ok
<rodrigo_> when is the release going to be done?
<rodrigo_> I have a branch almost done for a couple more bugs, although I need some time to test
<didrocks> rodrigo_: in 30 minutes approx.
<rodrigo_> ok, I'll leave it then for next release then
<a3Dman> didrocks, what would be the version?
<klattimer> seb128: not an indicator datetime bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/699655
<seb128> klattimer, reassing it then?
<klattimer> seb128: wasn't assigned to me
<klattimer> just noticed your comment and added my own to clarify
<klattimer> move it to "gnome-panel"
<seb128> k
<lamalex> what the hell, scrolling in qt creator isn't working on 1 file
<seb128> right, that's what I meant by reassign, move it to the right source
<kenvandine> klattimer, ok, i think it isn't necessarily startdate in the recurring ones
<kenvandine> i think the sort is just broken
<jcastro> njpatel: is today dash day?
<kenvandine> klattimer, i bumped it up to display 20 instead of 5
<njpatel> jcastro, today dash day
<klattimer> kenvandine: well, that's a strange bug then :/
<kenvandine> and the order is all over the place, fri, tues, fri, mon, wed, fri, mon
<klattimer> hmm, that _IS_ weird
<klattimer> maybe something went wrong with my sort :/
<kenvandine> that is what i am thinking
<didrocks> a3Dman: look at http://launchpad.net/unity, the milestone says 3.6 :)
<klattimer> I can't see how
<klattimer> unless something weird happened with the lists or something :/
<klattimer> I'll try and fix it
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> i think it has to be that
<kenvandine> clearly e_cal_component_get_dtstart
<kenvandine> clearly e_cal_component_get_dtstart is returning the correct time, it is displayed right
<njpatel> jcastro,  http://people.canonical.com/~njpatel/Screenshot-2.png
<kenvandine> just broken sort
<jcastro> nice
<jcastro> I see multi monitor got sorted too?
<njpatel> somewhat
<njpatel> I'm going to try and fix it up better now
<kenvandine> klattimer, i haven't completely ruled out recurring appointments being a factor... since most of mine are
<klattimer> kenvandine: ok
<kenvandine> klattimer, perhaps you can test that if you don't have many recurring ones now
<kenvandine> add a bunch or something
<klattimer> I'll see what I can work out
<kenvandine> thx!
<rodrigo_> hmm, anyone has an example of running glib-genmarshal (or any other command that generates files) in cmake? I've tried a couple of things with no success
<om26er> didrocks, there seems to be a regression in the auto-hide behavior of the launcher. a few weeks ago you fixed it so that when you press and hold the super key the launcher shows and as soon as the hand is lifted from the key launcher hides, its not the case anymore. now the launcher stays for a second and then hides
<didrocks> om26er: right, I think I commented that somewhere. As now there is the super + click to hide the launcher, we rewrapped this decision
<didrocks> it's on a bug, but part of deep archeology seeking :)
<jcastro> kenvandine: did you ever get the python stuff working with quicklists and libunity?
<kenvandine> not quicklists
<didrocks> jcastro: it doesn't, there is still some work to do on an override
<kenvandine> but it wouldn't work in vala either
<jcastro> ok
<kenvandine> didrocks, ^^
<jcastro> but mikkel knows right?
<didrocks> I packaged the first part, pitti will finish some fixes :)
<nmarques> anyone has a link for 64bit Natty devel snapshot?
<didrocks> jcastro: right, I worked on that with him last week
<jcastro> nmarques: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<didrocks> kenvandine: the quicklist part is still not plugged btw
<didrocks> kenvandine: I will work on that after alt + f2
 * nmarques bows before jcastro 
<kenvandine> ok :)
<klattimer> kenvandine: I think I might have found a slight hole which could be causing it
<klattimer> if I push a branch will you test and grab the debug output for me and attach it to the bug you filed?
<kenvandine> sure
<dbarth> apinheiro, rodrigo_: well done for the upload, i'll let you guys mark the work items done now in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/packageselection-dx-n-unity-a11y
<apinheiro> dbarth, there are still time for a little addition in this upload?
<didrocks> mpt: hey
<didrocks> mpt: with your designer and HIG hat, can you have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/507964 please?
<mpt> didrocks, sure
<didrocks> (also, that can be linked with the https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/723273 discussion)
<mpt> didrocks, that's more of a JohnLea question
<didrocks> mpt: for the second one or the first one?
<mpt> I don't know whether Unity even has a "desktop" to switch between
<mpt> It doesn't have multiple panels to switch between.
<mpt> first one
<didrocks> mpt: right, but the compiz default affects both sessions
<didrocks> (there is just one panel in unity, but we still have the two ones in the classic session)
<ronoc> DanRabbit, how are those icons coming along ?
<ronoc> might be disconnected in a minute
<mpt> didrocks, heh
<apinheiro> didrocks, I have some problems after your last commits
<apinheiro> using Alt+f1 Im not able to give the focus to the launcher
<klattimer> kenvandine: lp:~karl-qdh/indicator-datetime/sort-debugging
<kenvandine> thx
<klattimer> kenvandine: what we're looking for is "E-Cal Component is neither an event or a todo"
<apinheiro> it is set on nautilus (in my case)
<klattimer> because if that's the case it'll tend to sort them to the end
<didrocks> apinheiro: can you get a test case? I'm using it right now and alt + F1 set it to the launcher here
<apinheiro> didrocks, hmm, I need a nux update?
<apinheiro> I did that on the morning
<apinheiro> 11:00 am more or less
<didrocks> apinheiro: yeah, latest nux, but unity should even not built without it
<didrocks> ok, no, should be ok
<apinheiro> didrocks, I will try it again
<didrocks> apinheiro: what do you have exactly, is the launcher hidden?
<apinheiro> no, it is visible
<didrocks> apinheiro: so you are with a aways visible launcher?
<didrocks> or dodge window?
<didrocks> (default)
<apinheiro> with the default I guess
<apinheiro> I mean that if you are on a desktop screen
<apinheiro> without any app running the launcher is being shown
<apinheiro> right?
<didrocks> so, right
<apinheiro> in this case
<didrocks> then, I press alt + F1
<apinheiro> but I will test it again
<didrocks> I see a launcher item (latest one getting the focus) having it
<kenvandine> klattimer, no instances of "E-Cal Component is neither an event or a todo" printed from the service
<klattimer> kenvandine: well that's both interesting and worrying
<kenvandine> hehe
<klattimer> interesting because I'd have assumed that's what caused it
<kenvandine> let me add a else there to make sure things are cool
<klattimer> worrying because it means that there's something wrong with the sorting which doesn't make any particular sense :/
<didrocks> apinheiro: you're right, something changed in trunk :/
<apinheiro> didrocks, Im right about what?
<apinheiro> I require a nux update?
<didrocks> apinheiro: the focus doesn't work anymore, not sure what changed in trunk :/
<kenvandine> klattimer, added an else there and got lots of these
<kenvandine> (process:7239): Indicator-Datetime-DEBUG: E-Cal Component is an event or a todo
<kenvandine> so it is an event or todo :/
<dbarth> apinheiro: additions? don't think so, the rest will be tracked with more bugs
<dbarth> didrocks: oh crap, it's breaking the uplaod?
<didrocks> dbarth: I'm looking at it
<apinheiro> didrocks, take into account that commit 895 also modified some things related with
<apinheiro> the laucncher
<apinheiro> and the keynavmode
<didrocks> apinheiro: thanks for the pointer
<apinheiro> in fact, I'm not sure why your changes are required
<apinheiro> I mean that both seems
<apinheiro> somewhat overlapping
<apinheiro> didrocks, anyway, not sure
<apinheiro> but I will try again without your last two commits
<kenvandine> klattimer, they are all E_CAL_COMPONENT_EVENT
<didrocks> apinheiro: hum? what happened?
<klattimer> kenvandine: that's good news
<apinheiro> didrocks, sorry I don't understand your question
<didrocks> the commits are the same at all that those I added
<didrocks> something is weird, really weird…
<didrocks> either bzr-gtk is going crazy or I don't know
<didrocks> oh bzr rebase screwed it
<didrocks> All code in rev 895 is mine
<didrocks> it's attributed to Jay…
<apinheiro> didrocks, ah ok
<didrocks> apinheiro: who do you see as pushing rev 895?
 * apinheiro checking
<apinheiro> revno: 895 [merge]
<apinheiro> committer: Jay Taoko <jay.taoko@canonical.com>
<apinheiro> branch nick: unity.alpha3
<apinheiro> didrocks, ^^
<didrocks> ok, that's wrong
<didrocks> apinheiro: I'm trying to revert some commits, don't commit to trunk please
<apinheiro> didrocks, no problem, I was not planning any commit
<didrocks> apinheiro: can you bzr pull --overwrite please? (maybe saving another trunk)
<didrocks> apinheiro: and confirm first that the history looks more sane  :)
<apinheiro> didrocks, ok
<apinheiro> didrocks, btw, I have just confirmed that with the last commits
<apinheiro> it works
<didrocks> apinheiro: it doesn't show the launcher if hidden
<apinheiro> urgh, some conflicts .. I will make a checkout instead
<didrocks> apinheiro: which was one of the point on my branch
<didrocks> apinheiro: yeah, hence the --overwrite :)
<didrocks> I revoke the corrupted commit
<apinheiro> ups
<apinheiro> didrocks, well
<apinheiro> revno: 895 [merge]
<apinheiro> committer: Jay Taoko <jay.taoko@canonical.com>
<apinheiro> branch nick: unity.alpha3
<apinheiro> timestamp: Mon 2011-02-28 01:59:24 -0500
<apinheiro> is still assigned to Jay
<apinheiro> anyway, I will test it now
<didrocks> apinheiro: yeah, this one was, the latest commits wasn't the right assignee
<apinheiro> didrocks, I have just test the trunk
<apinheiro> and the keynav mode works
<didrocks> apinheiro: yeah, it's working here as well
<didrocks> also, if the launcher is hidden, it shows it now, isn't it?
 * apinheiro checking
<apinheiro> didrocks, yep it works
<didrocks> excellent :)
<didrocks> so, yeah, I won't trust bzr rebase anymore
<didrocks> apinheiro: thanks for the warning, I won't have noticed otherwise
<apinheiro> didrocks, np, after all without the keynavmode my last changes were also useless :P
<didrocks> heh :)
<apinheiro> didrocks, btw, if I started to check this stuff
<apinheiro> and the reason I asked dbarth this:
<apinheiro> [17:40] <apinheiro> dbarth, there are still time for a little addition in this upload?
<apinheiro> is because I detected a missing selection_change emission
<apinheiro> https://code.launchpad.net/~apinheiro/unity/missing-emission
<apinheiro> but not sure if we can include it or not right now
<didrocks> apinheiro: looking
<didrocks> apinheiro: that's good to go I think
<didrocks> apinheiro: just check that it doesn't create awful reaction chain :)
<apinheiro> well, I have just tested it and seems to work
<didrocks> (with shown launcher case and hidden one)
<apinheiro> after all,
<apinheiro> right now
<apinheiro> only the accessibility part
<apinheiro> is connecting to that signal
<didrocks> ok, should be good, merge it right away please
<didrocks> (in other term +1 approved) :)
<apinheiro> didrocks, ok thanks
<apinheiro> wow, diverged branches, a lot of interaction I see ;)
<didrocks> right, people are pushing like crazy :)
<doctormo> In unity, what's the piece that does the search on the desktop files?\
<apinheiro> didrocks, I can't compile the current unity branch
<apinheiro> I get this error:
<apinheiro> /home/devel/Unity/source/unity/utouch/unity-mt-grab-handles/src/unity-mt-grab-handles.cpp: In constructor ‘UnityMTGrabHandlesScreen::UnityMTGrabHandlesScreen(CompScreen*)’:
<apinheiro> /home/devel/Unity/source/unity/utouch/unity-mt-grab-handles/src/unity-mt-grab-handles.cpp:719:42: error: no matching function for call to ‘GLTexture::readImageToTexture(CompString&, CompString&, CompSize&)’
<apinheiro> /opt/gnome3/include/compiz/opengl/texture.h:205:14: note: candidate is: static GLTexture::List GLTexture::readImageToTexture(CompString&, CompSize&)
<apinheiro> make[2]: *** [utouch/unity-mt-grab-handles/CMakeFiles/unitymtgrabhandles.dir/src/unity-mt-grab-handles.cpp.o] Error 1
<apinheiro> I have updated compiz-with-glib-mainloop
<apinheiro> but it still misses it
<didrocks> apinheiro: you need latest compiz
<didrocks> which isn't pushed yet
<apinheiro> I need the latest compiz that isn't pushed yet?
<apinheiro> :P
<apinheiro> didrocks, well, I didn't merged that branch because I didn't want to add that one liner without test it with the unity branch
<apinheiro> so I guess that I will miss it ...
<Amaranth> apinheiro: the glib mainloop stuff has been merged in to regular compiz
<apinheiro> Amaranth, so this texture thing was included on the regular compiz?
<Amaranth> yeah
<Amaranth> The new argument is the plugin name because Sam wants to store resources on a per-plugin level (/usr/share/compiz/unityshell/image.foo)
<apinheiro> Amaranth, but I guess that I would require to get compiz from the git repository
<apinheiro> or it is already available on natty package?
<Amaranth> ah, yeah
<Amaranth> building unity from bzr usually seems to require nux from bzr and compiz from git
<Amaranth> hmm, I thought 0.9.4 included those changes so natty should have what you need
<apinheiro> Amaranth, ok, right now I have this one "git clone git://git.compiz.org/users/dbo/compiz-with-glib-mainloop"
<apinheiro> what should I use now?
<Amaranth> git://anongit.compiz.org/compiz/core
<apinheiro> Amaranth, ok thanks
<nmarques> kenvandine, got time for a quick question ?
<kazade> Hi guys, is there anyone about who knows about libindicate?
<jderose> (12:56:42 PM) ClassBot: jderose asked: I'd like to help document the Python API... what's the best way to do with for gobject introspection? can i make help(Unity.foo) show something useful?
<kazade> specially, I'm not sure if I've found a bug, or more likely I'm doing something wrong..
<jderose> I was just pointed here from #ubunut-classroom ^^^
<kazade> *specifically
<DBO> jderose, hi
<jderose> DBO: hi :)
<DBO> kazade, let me see if I cant find you someone
<jcastro> kenvandine: hey
<monish001> QUESTION: what does 'ayatana' mean?
<jcastro> jderose: let me snag kenvandine for you, he can help
<jderose> jcastro: awesome, thanks... been wondering about this for a while , glad i asked :)
<DBO> monish001, if I had to guess, it's an Indian girls name
<DBO> monish001, but thats only because everything else we work on is...
<jcastro> jderose: it's just been starting to land over the last few days
<monish001> oh.. :)
<DBO> njpatel, is there anything handy jderose can do to get python moving forward with libunity
<kazade> DBO, thanks
<DBO> kenvandine, present?
<DBO> he might be eating ted...
<kenvandine> sort of
<kazade> basically the problem is that, I'm trying to create an entry in the messaging menu in a C++ program. That works fine but the server display signal isn't working properly, it looks like the user_data I'm getting in the handler is not the same as I'm passing in...
 * kenvandine is knee deep in eds...
<kenvandine> kazade, humm
<kenvandine> can you post a snip of your code?
<jderose> kenvandine: i would like to make stuff like help(appindicator.Indicator) actually provide useful, Pythonic documentation... is that even possible with gobject introspection?
<DBO> kenvandine, can you give kazade a good time to poke you?
<kazade> kenvandine, http://pastie.org/1618099
<kazade> note the print statements on lines 16 and 4 don't match
<kenvandine> jderose, not sure, talk to kamstrup when you get a chance
<jderose> kenvandine: cool, thanks :)
<kenvandine> kazade, what is the data type for this ?
<kenvandine> kazade, doesn't seem like it should be an Indicator
<kazade> how so? it's in the Indicator constructor..
<kenvandine> oh,  you named it Indicator :)
<kazade> yeah :)
<kenvandine> kind of overloaded...
<kenvandine> kazade, don't seen any obvious problems
<kenvandine> kazade, for testing, try just passing a string
<kazade> k
<kenvandine> i am very rusty on c++, but seems sane
<kazade> ok, passing a char* is just segfaulting it when it goes to print
<kazade> something screwy is going on..
<kazade> here's the emit call from libindicate:
<kazade> 		g_signal_emit(server, signals[SERVER_DISPLAY], 0, timestamp, TRUE);
<kazade> should it be passing some user data in that?
<kazade> (note, I don't know gobject stuff..)
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> hang on
<kazade> server.c:1637
<kazade> just branched it from LP
<kenvandine> it should be passing it
<kazade> you mean the library is correct? or it's wrong and it should be fixed to pass it?
<kenvandine> it is
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine>     g_signal_connect(G_OBJECT(server_), INDICATE_SERVER_SIGNAL_SERVER_DISPLAY, G_CALLBACK(server_display_thunk), (gpointer) this);
<kenvandine> try without the (gpoiinter) this
<kazade> I did :(
<kenvandine> humm
<kazade> is my callback right?
<kenvandine> oh... i don't think so
<kenvandine> missing timestamp i think
<lamalex> hahah wow the xchat icon popping out just actually startled me
<lamalex> i thought an insect was crawling out of my screen
<kazade> kenvandine, that's the problem
<lamalex> talk about a bug
<kazade> thankyou
<kenvandine> server_display (IndicateServer * indicate_server, guint timestamp, gpointer data)
<lamalex> *rimshot*
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> sorry i didn't notice that
<kenvandine> i think i was a little overwhelmed by the c++ syntax
<kenvandine> it always feaks me out :)
<kenvandine> s/feaks/freaks
<kazade> hehe, same for me, but with the C syntax ;)
<kenvandine> too many :: and <<
<kazade> kenvandine, the docs aren't right then: http://people.canonical.com/~ted/libindicate/current/IndicateServer.html#IndicateServer-server-display
 * kenvandine grumbles about docs in ted's home dir
<kenvandine> kazade, try devhelp with the libindicate-doc package
<kenvandine> the docs are right, just ted's version is way outdated
<kenvandine> ugh... it doesn't even list what version of libindicate those docs are for
<kenvandine> the timestamp was added like back in the days of karmic
<kazade> kenvandine, ok, devhelp has the right one :)
<kenvandine> so that must be incredibly outdated
<kenvandine> kazade, devhelp will always be accurate :)
<kazade> ok, thanks for the tip :)
<kenvandine> np
<kenvandine> we have plans to get online docs managable
<kenvandine> and useful
<kazade> cool
<kazade> hmm, what am I supposed to do on server-display?  GtkWindow::present() ?
<kazade> nm, that works :)
<kazade> thanks again
<kenvandine> np
<c10ud> cando_, found the packager
<toros> hi
<toros> will unity 3.6 be part of natty alpha 3?
<toros> or will it be arrive to the natty archive after alpha 3 is released?
<didrocks> toros: tomorrow should have the 3.6 release and we'll try to push it in alpha3
<toros> didrocks: thank you!
<didrocks> yw :)
<toros> wow, I can't wait to put my fingers on it. I saw njpatel's screenshots and it looks very promising... :)
<didrocks> we just try to ensure high quality on it for alpha3 :)
<nmarques> guys a quick question... what are the benefits of building the GIO module on bamf ?
<Omega> https://github.com/olalonde/jsnotify/blob/master/TUTORIAL.md
<Omega> That's pretty cool.
<toros> good night!
<jcastro> seiflotfy: ok so mine stopped spazzing
<jcastro> what version of unity do you have?
<seiflotfy> just noticed i disabled the ppa
<seiflotfy> let me renable
<jcastro> what ppa?
<jcastro> the fix is in natty
<seiflotfy> jcastro, ok the fix is not there
<seiflotfy> i have 0ubuntu1
<seiflotfy> i cant find 2
<jcastro> 2 is in natty
<jcastro> but just uploaded
<jcastro> your mirror is likely not updated yet
<seiflotfy> yeah
<jcastro> drop the country code in your sources.list, update, then add it back
<jcastro> so you use archive.ubuntu.com
<seiflotfy> jcastro, downloading
<seiflotfy> ok
<seiflotfy> jorge
<seiflotfy> works
<seiflotfy> awesome
<seiflotfy> how do i find the unity settings thing
<jcastro> run ccsm
<jcastro> and click on the unity button
<nhaines> jcastro: is that fix for the Unity launcher going crazy?  :)
<apw> do i expect that key bindings for menus have gone away again?
<apw> can anyone tell me what package the keyboard indicator is
<TheMuso> apw: I believe gnome-control-center is responsible for that indicator, but not 100% sure.
<apw> those things should have 'file bug' on them like everything else
<apw> TheMuso, thanks tho.
<TheMuso> np
<apw> TheMuso, do you guys have .us format keyboard over there?  or something else like us in the uk
<TheMuso> apw: .us format for some reason.
<apw> TheMuso, heh ... so you'd not see the messed up indicator either ... bah
<TheMuso> No I would not. :)
 * apw finds 5 bugs in as many minutes ... sigh
<TheMuso> apw: Yeah I know what you mean. Just updated, and unity decided to load, even though I specifically selected the classic desktop at login.
<apw> TheMuso, heh now thats one i have not met yet
<TheMuso> Nothing ccsm couldn't fix.
<apw> yay now compiz is dumping core left and right ... quality
#ayatana 2011-03-01
<jcastro> cyphermox: so your multi monitor stuff works?
<jcastro> I look forward to trying it tomorrow!
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning
<MacSlow> hey folks
<apw> njpatel, morning, filed a bunch of bugs on the keyboard layout indicdator last night, wanted to make sure they were on the right package ... people weere unsure last night ... what one should they be against?
<njpatel> didrocks, ^ ?
<njpatel> apw, it's one of the gnome packages but I can't remember the name
 * didrocks looks
<apw> gnome-control-center was the one suggested, and where they are at the mo
<apw> oh and whats the package for the clock applet
<njpatel> indicator-datetime
<apw> (these menus really could do with a 'report bug' option or something)
<didrocks> apw: g-c-c is fine, not 100% sure it's this one its the one, but yeah
<didrocks> and right, indicator-datetime for the clock indicator
<didrocks> apw: what would be awesome is a "click the component getting troubles" :)
<apw> didrocks, yeah that would work
<apw> 7 bugs in 5 minutes after that updates to unity/compiz last night ... not our finest our
<apw> houe
<apw> hour
<apw> compiz seems to be a crashy heap at the moment
<didrocks> apw: the decoration? or something else?
<apw> didrocks, not sure i know the answer to that, though the whole thing core-dumps when doing window operations at itmes, bugs fileed on the cores
<didrocks> apw: ok, can you point smspillaz to them, please?
<apw> smspillaz, had two coredumps in unity and one in nux reported last night after the latest compiz,unity updates: bug #726840 and bug #723158
<ubot5> Bug 726840 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/726840 is private
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 723158 in nux (Ubuntu) "unity_support_test crashed with SIGSEGV in nux::IOpenGLAsmVertexShader::IOpenGLAsmVertexShader()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723158
<apw> yay fir t
<apw> yay for the retracer not doing its job
<smspillaz> gimmeh a backtrace
 * apw chats to martin about the retracer ... hrm
 * apw notes one of his bugs is gone now ... i wonder where it went ... anyhow, the retracer was sick and on the case now
<apw> smspillaz, ahh the other compiz one has dup'd itself in the last 10 mins or so: bug #726873
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 726873 in compiz (Ubuntu) "unity-window-decorator crashed with SIGSEGV in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__OBJECT() (dup-of: 724874)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/726873
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 724874 in compiz (Ubuntu) "unity-window-decorator crashed with SIGSEGV in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__OBJECT()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/724874
<smspillaz> apw: ok, they aren't compiz crashes at least
<smspillaz> still decorator crashes
<smspillaz> but I'm not sure what is going on here
<smspillaz> apw: is there a particular way you can "tickle" this problem ?
<apw> the one which duplicated itself, that i am pretty sure i triggered by having a window get stuck, then force killing it
<apw> someone else on the bug says something similar ...
<apw> the other one, was triggered by me full screening a chromium window i think
<apw> but it is hard to be 100% sure
<apw> when one right clicks on a docked unity appy thing you get a right menu, how do you get rid of it without clicking something in it
<apw> also isn't Terminal meant to have a 'open new window' which seems to be gone
<apw> also i note that terminal's menu has moved back into the terminal, except for file quit which is on the global bar
<apw> are these all bugs?
 * apw has no confidence he knows what expected behavoiur is anymore as it changes every upload, and the changlog isn't helping me
<smspillaz> apw: ok, I'll try this one then :)
<smspillaz> apw: thanks!
<apw> also is the terminal icon meant to have a golden flare round it, and does it mean something or is it purely asthetic
<smspillaz> apw: it is for keyboard nav
<apw> meaning?  that that one has a special key sequence or something ?
<smspillaz> press up and down
<smspillaz> it navigates the launcher
<apw> how do i get focus into the launcher to make that work
<smspillaz> the super key
<apw> nope, that gives me the new 'numbers' on the panel items, but up and down dont work
<smspillaz> apw: strange, it worked the other day
<smspillaz> *shrug*
<smspillaz> MacSlow can tell you about that I guess
<didrocks> apw: with the next release coming in a few hours, alt + F1 show and focus the launcher
<didrocks> then, press up and down
<smspillaz> didrocks: thanks :)
<didrocks> apw: if the menu isn't exported, its a bug, indicator-appmenu for those
<apw> smspillaz, i think just triggered another compiz crash using the window you get from a tap of the windows key
<apw> tap super, type keyb, then hit esc seemed to do it
<apw> smspillaz, yeah did it for me again, about 2 from 6 times
<didrocks> apw: I think it's a dash search crash, we fixed a lot in trunk, so hopefully, check again later today
<apw> didrocks, sigh, we need to get someone in qa to test some of this stuff, if i can find 8 bugs with 10 mins of use it would be found by someone with test experience before upload
<smspillaz> apw: the problem is that we are under intense pressure to get lots done. A lot of us are working far extended than normal hours
<didrocks> apw: those bugs are really machine specific
<didrocks> apw: so, if you want to shift with me, working 14 hours a day, welcome
<didrocks> and don't tell "someone with test experience before upload"
<apw> smspillaz, yep and a lot of us cannot test what we are working extended hours too cause our test boxes won't let us use them cause the window manager is broken
<didrocks> now, back to work
<smspillaz> and while we make every effort to review and test, there is really only so much you can do when you have deadlines that are 2 hours away
<apw> if i shipped my kernels with that way you'd never be able to boot
<didrocks> apw: that happens quite often to me
<smspillaz> apw: and you think I'm not working extended hours to fix the window manager? writing window managers is very difficult, especially when you need to change a lot at the last minute
<didrocks> like kernel panics at start…
<didrocks> so if you want to play the blame game…
<smspillaz> apw: also, we all deal with broken things. For example, I get kernel panics every time I resize a window
<apw> smspillaz, interesting, got a bug number for that, i am all ears
<smspillaz> apw: its a bug in nouveau 3D, not worth filing a bug report over
<smspillaz> I had to use nouveau 3D for a long time because eg, the nvidia dirver was broken
<apw> yep, those pesky 3d requirements are a b*tch
<smspillaz> indeede
<MacSlow> apw, Alt-F1 is the default
<apw> and i'm not trying to play any kind of blame game, we all have pressures i know, just wondering if some focus from QA could help catch some of these
<apw> its worked well for our stable kernels, reducing regressions and catching odd use cases much earlier
<smspillaz> apw: we're wroking on things like auto-testing, unit testing etc
<didrocks> apw: the thing is that unity and compiz aren't stable at this point of the release
<apw> perhaps we can do the same, as people who know how to test know how to tickle things and know how they tickled them
<didrocks> and for the kernel, you have an upstream having a longer dev cycle between releases
<smspillaz> compiz doesn't really have these things ... unfortunately writing them is going to take a while and it is just not priority right now
<didrocks> with already some QA
<didrocks> we are doing everything possible here to get the best unity and compiz
<apw> i am sure you are, don't think otherwise
<didrocks> but you have to understand that the scale of people working on it is small
<didrocks> and most of issues are machine-dependant
<didrocks> if I had a search crashing, I won't upload it
<njpatel> Don't we have a release to do today?
<didrocks> but I don't have this kind of effects
<apw> andi am putting myself in harms way to test it, to get you wihining bugs as soon as possible :)
<didrocks> apw: and we really appreciate that, so just files bugs to help us, thanks :)
 * apw goes back to his team of one working on the development kernel
<smspillaz> dammit, can't reproduce the u-w-d one
<om26er> cando_, are you still working on the dodge active window fix?
<cando_> om26er, now i'm pretty busy...i should be able to work on it in the weekend...you can take it if you want...:)
<om26er> cando_, ha ha, what is c++ :D
<cando_> om26er, ahahah...ok! :)
<cando_> om26er, i'll let you know asap...
<dbarth_> apinheiro, rodrigo_: ping? you guys there for the weekly catch up?
<apinheiro> dbarth_,
<apinheiro> ok
<rodrigo_> dbarth_, yes, give me 5 mins, if possible
<dbarth_> yup
<didrocks> om26er: you rocked as usual on the dup effort! thanks!
<didrocks> om26er: and sorry for that dancing launcher, the bug is there for 4 weeks, weird that we got all duplicates in a short period of time (but FF should have help :))
<om26er> didrocks, the latest upload the one before yesterday make is worse though is fixed with the latest update na?
<didrocks> om26er: yeah, I cherry-picked it
<didrocks> om26er: we plan to have another release in a couple of hours
<om26er> didrocks, the feature release?
<didrocks> om26er: but looking at the code, I don't know how it made it worse :)
<didrocks> om26er: there is mostly bug fixes in it, the only feature added is this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/
<didrocks> oupss
<didrocks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/683688
<om26er> didrocks, the new dash design is also in this release or is it coming after alpha-3 seems to be merged in trunk
<didrocks> om26er: it's in this release
<didrocks> om26er: do you use chromium?
<om26er> didrocks, yes its my default browser
<rodrigo_> dbarth_, apinheiro: ready
<didrocks> om26er: ok, can you reproduce that: bug #727060
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 727060 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Damage events not received when chromium opened automaximize" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727060
<om26er> looking
<om26er> didrocks, confirmed
<didrocks> om26er: ahah, intel/nvidia?
<om26er> didrocks, intel
<didrocks> smspillaz: see ^
<didrocks> and not only nvidia, so you should be able to reproduce it :)
<smspillaz> seb128: awesome
<didrocks> om26er: ok, milestone for next week, thanks a lot!
<rodrigo_> dbarth_, call dropped
<rodrigo_> dbarth_, ?
<rodrigo_> apinheiro, ?
<apinheiro> apinheiro, yep?
<apinheiro> anyway, you didn't miss too much on the call
<rodrigo_> dbarth dropped the call, right? or is it me?
<rodrigo_> ah
<apinheiro> no it was you ;)
<apinheiro> I mean that we were still on the meeting
<rodrigo_> ok
<apinheiro> but nothing new, we were finishingh the meeting
<rodrigo_> dbarth__, apinheiro: ok, so the other thing I was goin to mention is me being on vacation next week
<rodrigo_> apinheiro, dbarth__: I'll still do some work on my bugs, but won't be much online
<coz_> hey all
<aruiz> is it me, or are dbusmenus broken in Natty?
<aruiz> :-)
<kenvandine> klattimer1, did you see my comments on that bug?
<klattimer1> kenvandine: not yet
<klattimer1> I was just cracking on doing the recurrence stuff
<klattimer1> kenvandine: got the bug number handy?
<kenvandine> bug 726603
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 726603 in Indicator Date and Time "Appointments displayed might not be the next 5 " [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/726603
<kenvandine> seb128, i'll be out taking one of my kids to an apt for the next hour or so, bbiab
<kenvandine> klattimer1, hopefully my comments help save you some time
<seb128> kenvandine, hey, ok
<klattimer1> kenvandine: I actually woke up with a fairly good way of fixing this in my head, must have had some dream about it last night or something
<klattimer1> but lets see what you've got
<klattimer1> kenvandine: well that breaks my entire plan for a fix
<klattimer1> excuse me while I go had punch an eds hacker
<aruiz> Question
<aruiz> does FrameJob as a class name have any sexual connotations?
<aruiz> Don't want to make the same mistaken as RIM Jobs
<aruiz> :P
<klattimer1> aruiz: it would just add to the charm
<klattimer1> we have libido and liboobs
<klattimer1> ;)
<aruiz> klattimer1, I invented liboobs
<aruiz> well, I gave it its name
<aruiz> garnacho did the rest
<aruiz> :-)
<tedg> kenvandine, Hey, klattimer1 and I were talking about using libjana in indicator-datetime.  But it's in universe.  Is it too late to add that dep?
<kenvandine> what does it do?
<kenvandine> if it solves some of the pain of eds then maybe
<tedg> kenvandine, It's basically a time and date helper library.  Yeah, basically.
<kenvandine> oh... very interesting then
<kenvandine> because dealing with eds for this stuff is rather painful
<kenvandine> so it is a simpler way to deal with eds?
<klattimer1> kenvandine: in theory
<klattimer1> but, I've also got a way of doing it pure eds
<klattimer1> it just takes manoeuvring some code, there's also the question of the size of the package and stuff which I haven't even considered - and also memory usage and stability of it
<klattimer1> personally, I'd rather pure eds right now
<kenvandine> it can be done in eds, gnome-panel does it
<klattimer1> and scope out libjana for a future release
<kenvandine> but the api is kind of a pain
<kenvandine> ok, that would be good
<klattimer1> kenvandine: the panel, as far as I could tell uses eds-ui widgets a
<kenvandine> trying to figure out wtf was happening there was painful
<klattimer1> and monkeys with them in various ways
<kenvandine> no
<klattimer1> ?
<kenvandine> it does basically what you do
<kenvandine> but it generates instances for the recurring events
<klattimer1> hmm
<klattimer1> I never saw that
<klattimer1> maybe I was blinded to it
<kenvandine> using that function i pointed to in the bug comment
<klattimer1> but that's what I'm thinking of doing
<kenvandine> well,it is a very round about way of doing it
<klattimer1> yeah
<kenvandine> i think it is the only way
<klattimer1> that's what I was thinking too
<kenvandine> it is rediculous to be able to query for events in the next 7 days, but the results can't tell you when the next occurance is
<klattimer1> well, I'll just do that really
<klattimer1> kenvandine: believe me, at times EDS is worse
<kenvandine> you then have to generate instances of those events, which use the rules defined in eds
<kenvandine> then iterate over those
<klattimer1> kenvandine: do you know what query language it is?
<kenvandine> S
<klattimer1> S?
<kenvandine> oh, i proposed a branch that simplified your query too
<klattimer1> oh - that's going to be SO easy to find documentation for
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/indicator-datetime/simplify_cal_query/+merge/51694
<kenvandine> you don't need to touch that :)
<kenvandine> you already have the ecalcomponents
<kenvandine> you need to use that result to call that generate_instances function i pointed out
<kenvandine> then in the callback function do something with it
<kenvandine> i didn't quite work that out
<vish> s1aden: hi, is Ubuntu font complete enough to be used in documents/spreadsheets?  I'm wondering why we use TimesNewRoman, Arial as defaults in LibreOffice … would switching to Ubuntu font cause any problems?
<kenvandine> but... there should be a function similar to e_cal_get_dtstart to get the datetime of the next instance
<kenvandine> i mean seriously...
<kenvandine> klattimer1, you can also talk to rodrigo_
<kenvandine> he knows eds very well :)
<klattimer1> kenvandine: yeah
<klattimer1> but looks like I can see what I've gotta do
<klattimer1> it's just horrible
 * bcurtiswx waves to room
<kenvandine> hey bcurtiswx
<bcurtiswx> hey kenvandine
<klattimer1> kenvandine: I've just thought, won't the generated instances come out in no particular order
<klattimer1> so I still need to sort them...
<klattimer1> kenvandine: thanks for that query tip
<klattimer1> I wish I knew/found documentation for this language because I've never seen it before
<s1aden> vish: we're currently still at the stage where the metric (width, kerning) of the Ubuntu Fonts is still likely to change.  This would cause document flow, which is why they are set as default in any non-GUI applications yet
<s1aden> vish: that may change post a -1.0 when a set of frozen metrics
<vish> s1aden: ah! thanks for clearing that up … :)
<jcastro> didrocks: I am confused by "Add Super to the dance"
<jcastro> er, add shift to the dance
<didrocks> jcastro: basically
<didrocks> super -> 1 <=> clicking on the icon
<didrocks> (activates existing apps)
<didrocks> super + shift + 1 <=> middle click -> open a new instance
<jcastro> oh I see
<didrocks> jcastro: can you change the wiki in plain english please? :)
<jcastro> so the same as either left clicking or middle clicking on an icon
<didrocks> still on the phone
<didrocks> right
<jcastro> yep, I'm on it
<didrocks> thanks!
<jcastro> almost done, just needed that last bit
<aruiz> tedg, about?
<tedg> aruiz, On a call, I'll ping you in a bit.
<aruiz> tedg, I'll be around
<aruiz> :-)
<tedg> aruiz, I'm back!  What's up?
<aruiz> tedg, trying to figure out how to handle the "about to show" case
<aruiz> what are the limitations of such approach?
<aruiz> I went for the easy one (take children and rebuild) and as you can imagine
<aruiz> it blew right in my face
<aruiz> :-)
<tedg> aruiz, Well, there's no specific limitation, the problem is that we delete items then the whole menu can go away.
<aruiz> eeks
<aruiz> well, if the number of items remains the same, that's not a problem
<tedg> aruiz, So if your keeping around pointers to the objects, things *should* work out for the most part.  But I wouldn't use "take" as that removes all references.  It's better to delete and add and make sure to recycle objects.
<tedg> aruiz, I guess it's better to say "we not figuring out what changed as much as, if the object changes, we assume everything changed."
<aruiz> got it
<aruiz> I'll try to do things gracefully
<aruiz> tedg, can a element be hidden? even though is still part of the list?
<aruiz> the children list that is
<tedg> aruiz, You can set the visibility to false, is that what you mean?
<aruiz> ah, yeah
<aruiz> tedg, that way I can keep the object around and know that it'll get freed on g_object_unref of its parent
<nhaines> tedg: I got a screenshot of that bug I mentioned, but yesterday's daily ISO cleared up the problem and I wasn't confident that output from unity-panel-service was actually helpful, since I couldn't get it to quit without it restarting automatically.
<nhaines> tedg: Err, the bug was the panel icons not being themed.  On the other hand, I now have natty installed on my laptop.  :)
<tedg> aruiz, okay, it should work.  I'm not sure what GTK does with hidden items there, but it'll get directly translated into a hidden item in GTK as well.
<nhaines> sladen: I spend my life in Terminal windows.  I'm curious if there's a timeframe for the Ubuntu Monospace font.  I'm eager to start testing it!  :)
<tedg> nhaines, Good that it works? :-)
<tedg> nhaines, I think there was some gsd issues in general, I haven't looked into them much.
<nhaines> tedg: maybe?  :)  It would sort of work or not work from daily to daily... so I wanted to try and report it.
<sladen> nhaines: we're just going through thr third ratio today (exact 2:1 like a console font)
<nhaines> But I'll keep an eye on it.  I just didn't want you to think I didn't follow through.  ;)
<nhaines> sladen: neato!  I miss updates on Canonical's Design Team blog.  :)
<sladen> nhaines: I hope it'll be possibly to do a wider beta test soon, but the mono is what everyone seems to be asking for (you're not the 1st, or the 21st)
<nhaines> sladen: I'm interested in the other weights and so forth, too, but mono is going to change my life in a way.  :)
<sladen> nhaines: if it works :).  Currently you'll notice that there are some spacing issues:  http://www.paul.sladen.org/tmp/line-drawing-and-box-500.400.png
<nhaines> sladen: Well, that my change my life in another way as well, haha.  :)
<nhaines> It's awesome that DM and you and everyone are working together like this.  I'll wait patiently for updates.  :)
<nhaines> Also, "eszett" is an awesome hostname.
<sladen> nhaines: you could join the new mailing list in the meantime  https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/font
<sladen> nhaines: nobody's said anything yet
<sladen> nhaines: yeah, rename following an unfortunately HDD crash (now SSD)
<nhaines> sladen: ooh! I didn't know there was a mailing list.  :D
<nhaines> sladen: I work for WD so although I trust our drives, I trust backups more.  :(
<nhaines> sladen: although Ubuntu One helps a little too.
<nhaines> ivanka: Hello, I was noticing that there is no new-branding Ubuntu business card artwork available.  Is this something that is being planned?
<nhaines> I didn't manage to catch any Canonical employees with new business cards over the weekend.  :(
<nhaines> tedg: maybe I should have asked Jane Silber for her card!  ;)
<tedg> nhaines, Heh, I bet she gets new ones! :)
<kenvandine> aruiz, do you actually use stlport in lo-menubar?  you check for it with waf but i don't see any includes
<aruiz> kenvandine, I blind copied the build rules from an extension example that used random Makefile-include-fu
<aruiz> kenvandine, it might well be that I don't need it at all
<kenvandine> ok, i suspected :)
<kenvandine> i see no includes for it
<aruiz> kenvandine, I did that before I actually implemented stuff, so yeah
<kenvandine> :)
 * kenvandine verifies
<aruiz> prolly safe to kill it
<toros> hi
<toros> I'm just testing the latest unity, and the global menu keeps crashing. Is this a known bug?
<htorque> DBO, hey! if you got some time, can you please take a look at the "build unity from source" guide at askubuntu?
<htorque> http://askubuntu.com/questions/28470/how-do-i-build-unity-from-source/28472#28472
<DBO> I saw that htorque :)
<htorque> builds fine but it won't start (starts the ubuntu unity instead, the path contains only the unity binary - i guess that's not enough?)
<DBO> you are a hero and a gentleman
<DBO> uhm
<DBO> uhm
<DBO> okay I'll look
<htorque> i also tried to start it from a metacity session (no effects), but no luck
<didrocks> htorque: I think that's because compiz don't take it
<htorque> DBO, why thank you, but it's only a 1:1 copy of the old guide :P
<didrocks> htorque: for now, I'm doing an evil thing: installed in /usr/local/ and using unity --distro to switch back to the distro version :)
<DBO> i think I know the problem
<DBO> htorque,
<DBO> cmake .. -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Debug -DCOMPIZ_PLUGIN_INSTALL_TYPE=package -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/opt/unity
<DBO> make that line
<DBO> cmake .. -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Debug -DCOMPIZ_PLUGIN_INSTALL_TYPE=local -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/opt/unity
<DBO> then try
<htorque> DBO, thanks, on it
<jono> holy crap, the new Places/Dash is incredible
<jono> the performance is stunning
<didrocks> jono: isn't it? ;)
<jono> nice work :-)
<jono> didrocks, I want to file bug against the new time and date dialog - what package name do I use with ubuntu-bug?
<nhaines> The new places/dash in the repos?
<desrt> Kaleo: hihi
<jono> nhaines, yup
<didrocks> jono: indicator-datetime
<nhaines> jono: thanks, I'll have to take a look at it.  :)
<jono> thanks didrocks
<didrocks> yw :)
 * desrt decides to check out this unity stuff again
<didrocks> desrt: you should definitively take the last version (just hit the repo 4 hours ago)
<jono> yeah the release that just landed is one I have been waiting for
<jono> the Apps / Files place is now feeling pretty useful
<jono> I am having some issues with U1 syncing right now
<desrt> didrocks: k.  will dist-upgrade
<nhaines> jono: I installed natty on my laptop last night.  U1 felt a bit slow but I didn't notice any real problem.s
<didrocks> jono: don't blame unity for that! :p
<jono> nhaines, give it an update
<nhaines> Maybe a couple synced folders that should have been default... U1MS doesn't seem to have synced.
<jono> the app / files place is much more performant
<jono> oh, U1
<nhaines> That would be good news for sure.  :)
<jono> my bad
<jono> didrocks, yeah
<nhaines> Yeah, I don't have the new app/files yet.
<jono> I am going to talk to aq and see what the deal is
<htorque> DBO, half win (i guess): launcher now uses /opt/unity, but unity-panel-service comes from /usr/lib/unity
<DBO> its not actually using /opt/unity
<DBO> its using ~/.compiz-1
<htorque> oh
<DBO> htorque, the panel service shouldn't really matter fortunately
<htorque> DBO, but it definitely uses sources from /opt/unity/share/unity/3/
<DBO> yeah
<DBO> it would
<DBO> its a co-install kind of thing
<htorque> DBO, yeah, i don't know if that's a problem at all, just noted it :)
<htorque> so i'd say this is fixed then \o/
<htorque> DBO, gotta go, thanks for your time! :-)
<DBO> cheers
<nhaines> Huh, I'm using Firefox on the latest Unity, and the title bar only repaints when focus changes away from Firefox.
<bdmurray> So I've run into a situation where I can't install unity on natty
<bdmurray> Oh ignore me its sorted it seems
<Amaranth> DBO: I guess you got XDND sorted then?
<DBO> Amaranth, more or less yeah, why?
<Amaranth> DBO: Oh, just noticed it in the desktop team update
<DBO> i didn't even know the desktop team was aware I sorted it
<DBO> im busy doing the drawing with xlib right no
<DBO> w
<danyR> is the dash supposed to be fullscreen on 1366x768 or it's just the algorithm needing some work?
<DBO> probably needing some work
<DBO> its also possible that was our design requirement
<DBO> I dont really know
<danyR> DBO, I hope it's the algorithm. 1366x768 is a common resolution for laptops, and, you know laptos > netbooks :P
<danyR> laptopos*
<danyR> fail. laptops*
<DBO> laptoops as I like to call them
<danyR> fair enough.
<jcastro> lamalex: yo, so the trigaging docs
<vish> lamalex: hey, did you get to discuss with didrocks about the use of opinion status?
<vish>  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status for how it is used in rest of Ubuntu..
<vish> lp folks said it was temporary trial for 3 months, but it still lives( after 6months?) ;p
<lamalex> vish, no, i tried to ping him a few days ago but he was too busy to talk
<lamalex> ill talk to him tomorrow
<vish> cool!
<vish> heh! /me wonders about various kinds of feedback a http://input.ubuntu.com/beta/feedback would get ;)
<jcastro> lamalex: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/FilingBugs is going in the TechOverview
<jcastro> so basically, make sure it's good by Thursday
<jcastro> it looks complete to me
<lamalex> It's ready for people to look at it for sure
<lamalex> It can keep growing but it's in a good state
<lamalex> jcastro, the only thing i might need to  update is the design bugs workflow- but I will talk to didrocks about that tomorrow
 * jcastro nods
<TchMnky76> Okay, so in Ubuntu Natty a1 (I haven't tried a2 yet), when trying to have both the GIMP and Banshee installed together, the two packages' dependencies conflicted.  Has this been fixed yet?
<TchMnky76> (I hope this is an appropriate place to ask about that)
<vish> TchMnky76: iirc, there was an api transition during alpha1.. where there were a lot of broken packages
<vish> TchMnky76: which might have been the cause for your issue..
<TchMnky76> Ah, okay.
<TchMnky76> So is it fixed in alpha 2?
<vish> TchMnky76: however, i dont think it is still an issue now, havent heard of this problem.. also, Banshee is installed by default, so thats not a problem..
<TchMnky76> Okay, thank you.
<TchMnky76> Now I can have the confidence to go back to Natty from Maverick! =D
<ion> I love how some programs now use the indicator area as a systray. apt-cache show banshee-extension-appindicator
<Daekdroom> ion, if there only was a clear definition on what indicator area is for.
#ayatana 2011-03-02
<RAOF> Woo! Unity's less hateful on dual head displays now!
<kklimonda> Daekdroom: there has been a clear definition of what notification area is for and it didn't stop anyone from abusing it.
<Daekdroom> kklimonda, where?
<Daekdroom> (and yes, that question is serious)
<kklimonda> gnome hig
<kklimonda> http://library.gnome.org/devel/hig-book/stable/desktop-notification-area.html.en
<kklimonda> there is also a similar document for indicator applets, and for windows notification area (misnamed by some as "tray")
<kklimonda> but developers don't really read this stuff
<Daekdroom> That document makes me wonder about transmission and indicator-weather
<kklimonda> transmission devs have added the "tray icon" because "every other bt client had it"
<kklimonda> and users asked for it - it's disabled by default.
<kklimonda> unfortunately removing this small icon meets with a lot of resistance from users.
<kenvandine> we got really flamed for removing it from gwibber
<kklimonda> there are actually requests to enable it by default.
<kenvandine> people wanted a way to "refresh"
<kklimonda> btw, is it just me or is the unity launcher making messaging area pretty redundant?
<kenvandine> it can :)
<Daekdroom> messaging area?
<kenvandine> messaging menu
<kklimonda> ah, right
<Daekdroom> I'm not sure. Does it integrate in some way with empathy? I don't use it.
<kenvandine> yeah
<Daekdroom> Let me see
<kenvandine> Daekdroom, it is also known as the messaging indicator
<Daekdroom> I can see integration with gwibber right away
<Daekdroom> but not the redundant kind
<kenvandine> in unity we have menus for things like refresh and stuff for gwibber
<Daekdroom> Compiz crash *shrughs*
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> in unity we have menus for things like refresh and stuff for gwibber
<Daekdroom> Yeah. I noticed.
<kenvandine> but in the messaging menu it displays counts of unseen posts
<Daekdroom> xchat does that in the launcher, doesn't it?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> so does empathy
<kklimonda> kenvandine: doesn't unity launcher displays the same counter? or is it just not implemented yet?
<kenvandine> not for gwibber
<kenvandine> i can only display one count
<kenvandine> but i am not a big fan of putting a single count which is just a total of the streams
<kenvandine> even though that is what i did for evolution :)
 * Daekdroom removes transmission from indicator-applet
<kenvandine> i don't mind transmission being there if it can let you close the window and keep running
<Daekdroom> It's the sort of thing that you probably want to run on background, indeed.
<kenvandine> if you close it, you should be able to see it is still doing something
<kenvandine> so i am not opposed to that one
<Daekdroom> The only difference between it and the empathy and pidgin is that it doesn't need to warn you about stuff
<kklimonda> kenvandine: in Unity it doesn't matter anyway, you can just minimize it - at least I don't mind another icon in the launcher
<Daekdroom> and when it does, it uses NotifyOSD
<Daekdroom> Minimizing? I don't do that. I spread things around workspaces and switch between them.
<kenvandine> kklimonda, right, i kind of like having the count there though
<kklimonda> kenvandine: any idea if the launcher api for "decorating" icons will be extended? it could be a nice feature to display up/down speed on transmission icon
<kenvandine> i turn off autohide in the launcher
<kenvandine> so i love seeing a nice count
<kklimonda> ah :)
<kklimonda> I just don't run that many apps
<kenvandine> and i did the progress bar for empathy file transfer
<kenvandine> i love that :)
<kklimonda> yeah, progress bar is a nice feature, but it doesn't fit how transmission downloads files currently
<kklimonda> i.e. there is no way to queue downloads
<kklimonda> so it would have to display a total progress.. not really helpful imo
<Daekdroom> It could show down/up speeds.
<kklimonda> Daekdroom: I did think about it a moment ago but I'm afraid it will add too much clutter to the icon.
<Daekdroom> Possibly, specially if it's gonna be resizeable.
<kenvandine> empathy does that now
<kenvandine> it does a total
<kenvandine> so if you are transferring 2 and you add a third it shifts down the progress to the total percentage
<Daekdroom> But that is such a different situation
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> ubuntuone does the same thing
<Daekdroom> Because when doing the transference through IM, you expect it to finish ASAP.
<kenvandine> it is more telling you that there are files transferring
<kenvandine> not so much that a specific file might be done
<Daekdroom> When downloading loads and loads of stuff, some stuff might not matter in the short time.
<kenvandine> ubuntuone could be loads
<kenvandine> i did a fresh install on a box today and it had to download 4G of data from u1
<kenvandine> it was nice to have that one little progress bar showing me where it was :)
<nhaines> I did a fresh install on my laptop and the U1 progress bar was a huge and delightful surprise.
<nhaines> As were the notification updates from U1 every x minutes actually.
<rbnswartz> DBO you around?
<oSoMoN> good morning
<MacSlow> greetings everybody
<didrocks> good morning
<bewdieloomba> hello
<bewdieloomba> how much will Unity 2D differ from Unity?
<om26er> DBO, Hi! bug 690096 seems to have come back
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 690096 in Ayatana Design "Launcher - Implement launcher auto-scroll" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/690096
<bewdieloomba> !register
<ubot5> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<rodrigo_> /opt/extra/src/canonical/unity/sync-geometries/utouch/unity-mt-grab-handles/src/unity-mt-grab-handles.cpp: In constructor ‘UnityMTGrabHandlesScreen::UnityMTGrabHandlesScreen(CompScreen*)’:
<rodrigo_> /opt/extra/src/canonical/unity/sync-geometries/utouch/unity-mt-grab-handles/src/unity-mt-grab-handles.cpp:723:42: error: no matching function for call to ‘GLTexture::readImageToTexture(CompString&, CompString&, CompSize&)’
<rodrigo_> /usr/include/compiz/opengl/texture.h:205:14: note: candidate is: static GLTexture::List GLTexture::readImageToTexture(CompString&, CompSize&)
<rodrigo_> I'm getting this, but I'm already with the latest nux from trunk, any idea?
<rodrigo_> ah, I need a newer compiz
<didrocks> smspillaz: ^^
<smspillaz> rodrigo_: yeah, update compiz
<klattimer> rodrigo_: could you give me some advice on ecal
<rodrigo_> klattimer, yes, sure
<klattimer> I'm having trouble with the e_cal_generate_instances
<klattimer> by looking at the code in eds it appears it generates objects, then generates instances for each object and calls my callback with the following args
<bewdieloomba> how much will Unity 2D differ from Unity?
<klattimer> ECalComponent *comp, time_t instance_start, time_t instance_end,  gpointer data
<klattimer> right? so, when I get that in my callback, I check its vtype
<rodrigo_> klattimer, right
<klattimer> it's vtype returns neither event or todo and asserts that E_IS_CAL_COMPONENT failed
<klattimer> so looks like the callback isn't actually getting a comp
<rodrigo_> hmm
<rodrigo_> klattimer, do you have only one callback?
<klattimer> yeah
<klattimer> just one
<rodrigo_> the ECalComponent is unref'ed as soon as the callbacks are done
<klattimer> ah
<klattimer> right
<rodrigo_> so maybe you are using when it's been unrefed?
<klattimer> ok, so I need to ref them
<klattimer> that's good advice and probably what I'm missing
<klattimer> makes sense
<rodrigo_> not in the callback itself, if you just want to look at it there
<rodrigo_> but if you keep it around, yes, g_object_ref it
<klattimer> ok
<rodrigo_> was that the case?
<klattimer> rebuilding now
<rodrigo_> ah ok
<klattimer> will let you know in about 3-5 mins
<klattimer> :)
<rodrigo_> :)
<klattimer> (it's only a little HP mini 110 doing the build, bless it:)
<klattimer> rodrigo_: that worked
<rodrigo_> cool
<klattimer> except, the dtstart is always the same
<klattimer> how can i get the start date time of the instance?
<rodrigo_> you can use e_cal_component_get_dt*
<rodrigo_> don't remember, but maybe it calls the callback with the dtstart/end you used when calling e_cal_generate_instances
<rodrigo_> let me check the code
<klattimer> rodrigo_: thanks
<klattimer> rodrigo_: I use e_cal_component_get_dtstart (ecalcomp, &datetime);
<klattimer> but it always returns the same datetime
<rodrigo_> the same datetime for all components?
<klattimer> rodrigo_: yep
<rodrigo_> klattimer, do you have the code isolated enough so that I can compile and run it here?
<rodrigo_> or well, pastebin anyway
<klattimer> rodrigo_: I can push up to launchpad in a minute
<klattimer> and point you at the code there
<klattimer> just need a sec to test some stuff
<klattimer> rodrigo_: tell me what you make of... each item has the same datetime from dtstart here; http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~karl-qdh/indicator-datetime/recurring-and-gsettings-fixes/view/head:/src/datetime-service.c#L592
<bewdieloomba> how much will Unity 2D differ from Unity?
<rodrigo_> klattimer, I see a few things wrong, but nothing that would explain why you get the same datetime for all ECalComponent's
<klattimer> rodrigo_: what do you see wrong?
<rodrigo_> klattimer, using a global variable (tmpobjects) for temporary stuff
<rodrigo_> klattimer, in line 731, you're g_object_unref'ing a GList
<klattimer> rodrigo_: I know ugly huh, but I was just trying to fit things into the way things were before we hit the recurring problem in the first instance
<rye> hello, i am trying to update a gtk.MenuItem in an indicator (created on the fly and prepended to the indicator menu). However there appears to be no dbus signal sent about the label change so it does not get updated. Sometimes i can reproduce this with the items that are created upon indicator initialization. Is there a known bug for that?
<rodrigo_> klattimer, how many components you get in tmpbojects?
<klattimer> 7
<klattimer> which is the right amount
<klattimer> as I have an appointment which repeats every day and that's all
<klattimer> but all of those say tuesday 4:30
<rodrigo_> klattimer, so, the for loop looks good, ecalcomp points to l->data
<rodrigo_> and the components are ref'ed before adding them to the list, so not sure why
<rodrigo_> but it looks like you're getting the same component all the time
<rodrigo_> can you g_debug and print the address of the ecalcomp for each loop pass?
<klattimer> rodrigo_: I'll check the address here
<rodrigo_> klattimer, g_signal_connect (G_OBJECT(source), "changed", G_CALLBACK (update_appointment_menu_items), NULL);
<rodrigo_> maybe that is being called again and again?
<rodrigo_> and thus setting tmpboejcts to null?
<klattimer> ok, I'll remove that too then
<klattimer> rodrigo_: all the objects have different addresses
<klattimer> but I'll remove the changed sig and retest
<klattimer> rodrigo_: nope, it still returns the same date for each
<rodrigo_> klattimer, I'll have another look later, now going out for lunch
<JoshuaL> I want to develop an application which shows an (dynamic) image like the sound indicator does, is this possible with libappindicator ?
<klattimer> JoshuaL: you need to create your own indicator menu item type
<klattimer> JoshuaL: take a look here; http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~karl-qdh/indicator-datetime/recurring-and-gsettings-fixes/view/head:/src/indicator-datetime.c#L1113
<klattimer> this is the code I'm working on for the datetime indicator
<klattimer> we do a lot of screwy things here like that ;)
<JoshuaL> klattimer, hehe
<JoshuaL> klattimer, thanks for pointing me in the good direction! :)
<klattimer> np
<JoshuaL> im new to this so this will be a good start to learn it :p
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, i still don't see anything listed in the applications and files launcher icons, yet i have place-applications and place-files installed :-\
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, you mean you have no icons for them in the launcher?
<kenvandine> or when you activate it you don't see any contents?
<bcurtiswx> no no, just no contents
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> maybe broken zeitgeist or something?
<kenvandine> njpatel, ^^
<njpatel> bcurtiswx, can you take a screenshot of the applications place please
<njpatel> bcurtiswx, also, make sure unity-applications-place is running (pgrep)
<kenvandine> njpatel, places are rocking btw
<kenvandine> great job!
<kamstrup> bcurtiswx: both places should show something even if Zeitgeist is hosed
<kamstrup> bcurtiswx: files place should show downloads and favorite folders
<kenvandine> njpatel, my only complaint is the font for the icons, looks too condensed to me
<kamstrup> bcurtiswx: and apps place should show installed apps
<njpatel> kenvandine, it's not using your system font?
 * bcurtiswx will go check
<kenvandine> njpatel, dunno
 * njpatel finds bug in places
<kenvandine> but i see the same thing on a fresh install too
<didrocks> njpatel: there is a bug when the places don't show up anything before you hover them
<njpatel> didrocks, yeah, that's what I just saw
<bcurtiswx> njpatel, pgrep doesn't show unity-applications-place
<bcurtiswx> well, any processes for it
<njpatel> kenvandine, screenshot please? preferably with another app using the system default font please
<njpatel> bcurtiswx, okay, so that would be the reason :) Do you have a local or system install of unity?
<bcurtiswx> system
<njpatel> bcurtiswx, but you are getting the icons on the launcher?
<bcurtiswx> njpatel, yup icons are there.. lemme get a screenshot for ya
<njpatel> bcurtiswx, run /usr/lib/unity-place-applications/unity-applications-daemon in a terminal and see if it's segfaulting?
<bcurtiswx> njpatel, /usr/lib/unity-place-applications/unity-applications-daemon: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/unity-place-applications/unity-applications-daemon: undefined symbol: unity_activation_get_type
<njpatel> bcurtiswx, is your system fully updated?
<njpatel> doesn't sound like it
<kenvandine> njpatel, http://ubuntuone.com/p/flc/
<bcurtiswx> njpatel, unity:  Installed: 3.6.0-0ubuntu1
<njpatel> Could not locate content blob for object d4df1d34-c1d2-4d12-b129-cf8ae96e08ae
<njpatel> bcurtiswx, libunity?
<bcurtiswx> njpatel, libunity3:  Installed: 3.4.6-0ubuntu1
<njpatel> hmm
<njpatel> kamstrup, didrocks ^
<njpatel> have you guys seen that error?
<seb128> local install
<didrocks> no, never saw that
<seb128> clean your local builds they take over the distro one
<didrocks> yeah, I think seb128 spot it
<njpatel> bcurtiswx, you don't have a local unity hanging around?
<bcurtiswx> i have been installing it from apt, not local
<njpatel> bcurtiswx, ls /usr/lib/ | grep unity
<seb128> you never built a local version from source?
<bcurtiswx> i did, but i remember doing a make remove or make uninstall after i was done.. one sec
<seb128> try to run ldd on the binary which raise the error
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: ls /usr/local/lib/ rather
 * kenvandine never trusts make uninstall
<bcurtiswx> Ok there are files in there.. give 'em the ol 'rm' treatment?
<njpatel> yes
<kenvandine> njpatel, did you see my screenshot?  is that what you expect it to look like?
<kamstrup> bcurtiswx: it's because libunity broke abi... sorry that was my fault
<kamstrup> so the place daemons need a rebuild against the new libunity abi
<bcurtiswx> no prob, i appreciate the help.. will i need to reinstall from apt or just re-run unity?
<seb128> kamstrup, it's ubuntu versions they don't need a rebuilt, it's just a local install taking over the official ubuntu lib
<kenvandine> just rerun
<njpatel> kenvandine, I did, I typed something out and then I forgot to hit enter!
<njpatel> kenvandine, it's wrong, the fonts are not right, could you file a bug please and assign it to me?
<kenvandine> ok
<njpatel> kenvandine, I think I know the issue, what DPI do you use?
<kenvandine> 96
<bcurtiswx> that did it, muchas gracias :)
<njpatel> alrighty
<kenvandine> njpatel, it looks identical on my desktop box
<kenvandine> which was a fresh install yesterday
<njpatel> cool, so there's just an issue somewhere
<njpatel> I think maybe the painting of the text is wrong
<kenvandine> good
<klattimer> kenvandine: lp:~karl-qdh/indicator-datetime/recurring-and-gsettings-fixes
<kenvandine> i thought that was intentional :)
<klattimer> There's a tonne of fixes in there
<njpatel> we might be not allocating enough width for the texture
<kenvandine> klattimer, awesome
<kenvandine> i'll grab it
<klattimer> please test, we still seem to have all recurring appointments happening on the same day/time though
<kenvandine> njpatel, yeah, it looks squeeze
<jcastro> njpatel: are there plans for shortcuts to the dash
<jcastro> for example, alt-f1, and then hit the right arrow
<rye> On what condition do gtk labels update/menu redraw fail to be propagated underlying in appindicator?
<njpatel> jcastro, shortcuts to the dash? Super?
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> but if I want to select something IN the dash
<njpatel> oh, keynav?
<jcastro> for example, super, type "chrome", now what?
<jcastro> right
<njpatel> yes, it's broken but iit's there
<jcastro> ah ok
<njpatel> definitely we will have keynav
<rodrigo_> any cmake expert around?
<bdmurray> bug 694596 seems not fixed - I'm reopening the unity project task too
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 694596 in unity (Ubuntu Natty) "unity not working on rotated displays" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/694596
<bdmurray> hmm, actually I can't.  lamalex - could you open it?
<didrocks> bdmurray: done
<bdmurray> didrocks: thanks - oh by the way I'm still running that cronjob that opens upstream tasks as it still seems to be finding some to open
<didrocks> bdmurray: you can stop it, I run mine delay
<didrocks> bdmurray: and it does that in addition to the rest :)
<bdmurray> didrocks: okay, fair enough
<didrocks> daily
<lamalex> didrocks, did you see my email about incomplete/needs-design tag?
<mhall119> is there a specific channel for Unity, or is this the place?
<didrocks> lamalex: yeah, I don't really care about what workflow to use, just agree with design :)
<lamalex> ok :P
<lamalex> well it matter to you because you'd have to update your script
<lamalex> all design cares about is that they get an ayatana task
<didrocks> lamalex: sure, I just wait for the resul :)
<didrocks> result*
<lamalex> so you can you update the script to set unity to incomplete and add needs-design tag?
<didrocks> lamalex: basically, I copy design's task
<didrocks> lamalex: not for that case, in fact
<didrocks> so, ok, when there is something incomplete
<didrocks> my script look if there is an ayatana-design and tells if there are none "oh oh, I want to set that as incomplete but no ayatana-design task"
<didrocks> so, that's a manual task
<didrocks> (there is generally one every 3 days)
<didrocks> if there is already one, it set incomples (if the ayatan-design task is NEW or triaged)
<didrocks> when design set they task to fix committed/released, the script set the unity tasks to triaged
<didrocks> for existing ones now
<lamalex> yah
<didrocks> I always set the task to incomplete personnaly
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, what package do I need so that when I right click on an image file and i go to ubuntuone, that it allows me to share ?
<didrocks> lamalex: you meant that updating those which have ayatana-design task as NEW/triaged and unity ones as complete?
<didrocks> confirmed*
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, that is in the nautilus extension
<didrocks> (oh, also if ayatana-design set them as Opinon or won't fix, the script sets the unity tasks as Opinion or Won't Fix as well)
<kenvandine> but i think the file has to be in a folder already shared
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, OK
<lamalex> didrocks, I mean instead of setting the unity status to opinion
<lamalex> i guess this isn't really related to your script
<lamalex> so nevermind actually
<didrocks> lamalex: not really I think :)
<jcastro> lamalex: did your weird multimonitor bug get fixed? mine did, I'm at feature parity with 10.10 now
<rodrigo_> ok, got the cmake magic for glib-genmarshal!!
<rodrigo_> and people complain about auto*, but I find it easier than cmake
<lamalex> jcastro, i haven't actually plugged into my second monitor in a while
<rodrigo_> ugh, didn't get it fully :(
<lamalex> my desk is covered in crap so I've been working on the couch
<dbarth-otp> rodrigo_: apinheiro: feedback from my weekly call: take some time to investigate making places accessible
<rodrigo_> dbarth-otp, ok
<dbarth-otp> rodrigo_: apinheiro: i'll get back to you shortly
<apinheiro> dbarth-otp, ok, I will take a look tomorrow morning
<nmarques> didrocks, ping... do you have any idea on what could be triggering this: http://susepaste.org/22607851
<didrocks> nmarques: hey, oh? you're still packaging unity? As the fact that you told you were fed up made the headlines :)
<nmarques> didrocks, I don't might be a cultural issue there
<nmarques> didrocks, I said 'for the time being', which in Portuguese means, I'm leaving it behind for some time
<nmarques> didrocks, doesn't mean I ditched it for sure
<didrocks> nmarques: oh ok, I was surprise about it :)
<nmarques> didrocks, and press != opinion makers
<didrocks> nmarques: I'm at you in 10 min :)
<didrocks> just finishing something first
<nmarques> didrocks, np
<didrocks> nmarques: you need our patches in compiz
<nmarques> didrocks, I've also noticed my utouch stack isn't updated ;)
<nmarques> didrocks, updating it now, meanwhile is it possible to know which patches are _really_ required on compiz?
<rodrigo_> njpatel, https://code.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/unity/sync-geometries/+merge/51929 <- could you have a look at the Geometry retrieval? I am getting wrong coordinates for some of the indicator objects/entries
<rodrigo_> njpatel, when you have time, I'm leaving now, so no hurry :)
<didrocks> nmarques: all the git ones 10*
<nmarques> didrocks, kk, will do
<bewdieloomba> how much will Unity 2D differ from Unity?
<ion> Since they aren’t based on the same code with a layer of abstraction for Compiz+OpenGL and something-2D… Too much. :-P
<bcurtiswx> http://ubuntuone.com/p/fmo/ anyone have that issue who runs chromium web browser ?
<bcurtiswx> BTW that is a maximized chromium browser
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: same here, I reported a bug about it
<didrocks> omer confirmed
<didrocks> the only one who don't have it is smspillaz :/
<bcurtiswx> didrocks, OK good to know it's reported :) thx
<bewdieloomba> since Unity 2D will be a lot different from Unity, I'd like to use Unity, but what are the minimum specs for Unity?
<bewdieloomba> no wait, not minimum, the recommended specs
<bewdieloomba> to have a smooth experience
<nhaines> bewdieloomba: you mostly just need to have a well-supported video card with 3D acceleration.
<bewdieloomba> i got ati
<nhaines> It doesn't need to really be a powerful card, per se.  My 6-year-old ATI Radeon 200M is doing pretty well so far.
<bewdieloomba> which to date has worked out of the box on ubuntu, but unity might change that
<bewdieloomba> why is unity 2d being developed then?
<nhaines> bewdieloomba: there are no 3D drivers for ARM.
<bewdieloomba> ah
<bewdieloomba> so unity 2d is a temporary solution to run it on ARM till ARM supports 3D?
<nhaines> bewdieloomba: I don't think Unity 2D even works on non-ARM.  Someone feel free to correct me.  :)
<bewdieloomba> YESSS
<bewdieloomba> then I can run Unity
<nhaines> bewdieloomba: I don't know if it's temporary, but yes it is a workaround.  :)
<bewdieloomba> omg i cant wait
<nhaines> My question for the Unity developers is: how does Unity determine the backlight color for launcher panels?
<kklimonda> Unity 2D works pretty well
<kklimonda> on i386 and x64
<bewdieloomba> the only thing i fear for 11.04 will be that the appmenu won't support libreoffice and chromium and other important apps like pidgin and eclipse
<kklimonda> there is nothing to support in chromium
<nhaines> kklimonda: ooh.  Will it be available as an automatic fallback?
<kklimonda> nhaines: no idea, for now there is an additional Unity 2D session
<nhaines> bewdieloomba: LibreOffice appmenu support will be available as an optional package in Unity, but should be default by 10.10 I'd imagine.
<kklimonda> I hope it will be always available - 2D is much better for battery on my hardware.
<nhaines> kklimonda: Oh, maybe I did see that one... I'll have to look closer, thanks.  :)
<bewdieloomba> ok
<bewdieloomba> hopefully it'll be nailed down by 12.04 LTS
<bewdieloomba> i gtg now but ill bbl
<bewdieloomba> thx
<jcastro> nhaines: the light takes like an average of all the colors in the app's icons
<jcastro> or something to that effect
<nhaines> jcastro: that's what I thought although several icons looked suspiciously uniform in backlight color.
<nhaines> And the WorkSpace switcher seems very purple for all the grey in there.  :)
<jcastro> well the app and files place are black and white on purpose
<jcastro> yeah, that's a special one too
<nhaines> I meant the File Manager, Firefox, and Ubuntu One icons.
<nhaines> jcastro: omg h4x!
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> I turn the backlight off actually until the app is running (the option is in ccsm)
<jcastro> otherwise it's a rainbow over there
<nhaines> haha
<nhaines> Well, U1 dropped and the backlight turned red when the red emblem appeared, so I can believe it's an average.
<jcastro> my U1 icon hasn't done anything yet
<nhaines> the U1 control panel is beautiful though.  :)
<kenvandine> klattimer, that branch failed to build for me earlier, but i didn't look at fixing it yet
<nhaines> Looks like that train has left the station.
<bewdieloomba> hey im back
<bewdieloomba> is there a PPA for the appmenu?
<bewdieloomba> id like to try out the latest version
<nmarques> didrocks: ping
<seiflotfy> DBO, you around
<seiflotfy> where do i find the pinned .desktop files
<seiflotfy> gconf or some file on the dekstop
<kenvandine> seiflotfy, gsettings
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, adding the right click option for the launcher to gwibber, is there a reference site to add that functionality to empathy?  I want to make it so on a right click if there are new messages that they will show there like the do in the indicator applet
<bcurtiswx> as well as new messages and that sort
<kenvandine> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/LauncherAPI
<kenvandine> i added the static ones, last i tried the dynamic quicklists didn't work
<kenvandine> which is what you would need
<bcurtiswx> i could do static ones for new messages..
<kenvandine> nope
<kenvandine> the static ones are just in the .desktop file
<kenvandine> so you need a way to launch the app into what you want the menu to do
<bcurtiswx> let me rephrase, "Create New Message"
<kenvandine> right, empathy doesn't have a way to do that from a command line
<bcurtiswx> gwibber does 'eh
<kenvandine> yeah :)
<kenvandine> and evolution
<kenvandine> it runs like evolution -c calendar
<kenvandine> for example
<kenvandine> and gnome-screenshot
<kenvandine> has args to take a screenshot of just a window or full desktop
<kenvandine> etc
<kenvandine> there is an API for creating the dynamic quicklists though
<kenvandine> but last time i tried it, it failed silently :)
<kenvandine> maybe you will have more luck
<bcurtiswx> i doubt if you have no luck that I will :P
<nmarques> guys, where's the best place to leave a patch for compiz (unity-window-decorator) which tweaks a bit the install ?
<nmarques> basically implements DESTDIR
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, empathy folks think GApplication should do most of the work to make empathy command line accessible
<kenvandine> nmarques, file a bug and attach the patch
<nmarques> kenvandine: will do
<m_conley> tedg: ping
<tedg> Howdy m_conley
<m_conley> tedg: hi!  I was wondering - is show-hide-server in libindicate supposed to be showing and hiding the *visibility* of the server in the Messaging Menu?
<m_conley> tedg: because, as it stands, it does not.  While it says it is hiding the test server, the visibility persists.
<m_conley> tedg: or am I misunderstanding the meaning of libindicate's server_show and server_hide?
<tedg> m_conley, Yes, it's broken.  No one was using it, so I hadn't prioritized fixing it.  Do you need it for something?  I can push it up in priority.
<m_conley> tedg: it's not an earth-shattering, stop the presses priority.  Were you hoping to get it pushed for alpha 3?
<tedg> m_conley, No, A3 is already frozen.
<tedg> m_conley, We'd need to be killing kittens at this point to get it in A3 :)
<m_conley> tedg: ah, k.  Wasn't sure how close you were to getting alpha 3 out
<nmarques> kenvandine: LP #728015
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 728015 in compiz-fusion-plugins-main (Ubuntu) "unity-window-decorator cmake install doesn't use DESTDIR" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728015
<nmarques> ups
<nmarques> wrong place :/ ffs
<m_conley> tedg: is there a bug # for server_hide/show?
<m_conley> tedg: if so, maybe I'll just monitor that.
<tedg> m_conley, One sec, let me find it.
<tedg> m_conley, Uhg, I can't seem to find it.  It must be misfilled :-/
<tedg> I doubt someone fixed it for me :)
<m_conley> tedg: Ok, I'll take a look around and see if I can find the bug.
<mhall119> kamstrup: how do I run the python place example?
<kamstrup> mhall119: so there are a few steps at this point in time unfortunately - but here goes
<kamstrup> Download  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/dee/trunk/view/head:/bindings/python/Dee.py
<mhall119> I got that
<kamstrup> And sudo cp Dee.py /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7/gi/overrides/Dee.py
<kamstrup> Then makre sure you have libdee >= 0.5.10 and libunity >= 3.4.6
<kamstrup> and the packages gir1.2-unity-3.0
<kamstrup> gir1.2-dee-0.5
<mhall119> okay, I'm running Natty daily as of yesterday
<kamstrup> mhall119: that should be good enough
<kamstrup> mhall119: so now bzr branch lp:~unity-team/unity-place-sample/unity-place-python
<mhall119> got that
<mhall119> I followed along in the session
<kamstrup> Then follow the README in there
<kamstrup> or see it here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-place-sample/unity-place-python/view/head:/README
<mhall119> copied the .svg and .place
<kamstrup> mhall119: cool
<mhall119> oh, I didn't restart unity
<kamstrup> mhall119: yeah, that's the crucial point
<kamstrup> mhall119: we want to make it so unity discovers new places on runtime, but that's not yet done
<kamstrup> so a restart is required
<kamstrup> mhall119: there is also the slight gotcha that the place daemon needs to be running when you restart
<kamstrup> mhall119: because we hack this daemon into the system really - it can't do proper dbus activation
<kamstrup> which unity expects
<kamstrup> so just keep it running and unity will think all is good :-)
<mhall119> ah, cool, it's working now
<kamstrup> mhall119: wow, that's awesome to hear!
<mhall119> are places always grey in teh launcher?
<kamstrup> mhall119: not necessarily
<kamstrup> mhall119: i just tweaked the icon to be in line with the rest of the places
<mhall119> ok
<kamstrup> mhall119: but it's awesome you have it working!
<kamstrup> mhall119: all this code just came together today - so this is the bleeding edge of the bleeding edge
<mhall119> gah, unity keeps crashing on me
<kamstrup> but hopefully everything will be in the repos by monday
<marcos_> Is anyone else having a problem with rhythmbox and unity? Whenever I minimize/close it, unity treats it still as the focused window, despite it not showing up.
<kamstrup> mhall119: oh, bugger... i'd guess it's unrelated to the new place?
<mhall119> kamstrup: probably, it's been crashing on me regularly since I installed
<mhall119> running on an EeePC 701 netbook
<kamstrup> mhall119: since you installed the place daemon?
<mhall119> since I installed Natty
<kamstrup> mhall119: phew - you had me scared :-)
<marcos_> Bleh. Same thing happens to banshee
<mhall119> not your fault
<kamstrup> mhall119: which video card and driver?
<mhall119> well, maybe your fault,but I can't be sure
<andreasn> jono, ping
<jono> andreasn, hey
<kamstrup> mhall119: lol - you never know :-)
<mhall119> kamstrup: Intel 915GM
<kamstrup> mhall119: hmm - i think I recall some bugs mentioning i915
<mhall119> I'm also running at 800x480 res
<kamstrup> i have i945 here and it works very well
<andreasn> jono, hi! Is the correct name "Messaging Menu" or "Messaging Indicator"?
<kamstrup> mhall119: yeah, i know there was some performance issues on i915
<mhall119> performance has been good, actually
<jono> andreasn, hmmm not 100% sure, I think it is Messaging Indicator
<andreasn> jono, my Internet suggests both
<mhall119> it's just the crashing
<mhall119> and things being cut off because of my low screen res
<jono> tedg, ^
<jono> can you answer andreasn
<tedg> andreasn, Messaging Menu -- though we're sadly very inconsistent. :(
<mhall119> kamstrup: this should get me started at least,thanks
<kamstrup> mhall119: most welcome
<andreasn> tedg, thanks!
<mhall119> kamstrup: okay, now to make the python sample stop appearing, I have to remove the .place file?
<tedg> andreasn, Basically the whole thing is the "Menu Bar" with the various menus on it.  But the packages are all named "indicator" as that's what we called it before someone with naming skillz (mpt) got ahold of us :)
<kamstrup> mhall119: yep, that's all
<andreasn> aha
<kamstrup> mhall119: i'll just put that in the README, it's good info
<jcastro> kamstrup: woo!
<mhall119> then setsid unity again?
<kamstrup> mhall119: that should do it
<jcastro> kamstrup: I am thinking for tomorrow, since it's A3, a nice blog post on how to do this, step by step would be awesome
<mhall119> and it did, thanks
<jcastro> and then we can get people started on doing Places
<kamstrup> jcastro: yeah, I want to do that
<kamstrup> jcastro: I also need to throw mad props to the PyGI team
<mhall119> man, alpha 3 already, I need to get cracking on Qimo
<jcastro> kamstrup: I'll remind didrocks about making the quickly template do /opt or whatever so we can get people rolling on them even when we start to freeze
<kamstrup> jcastro: the issue here is dbus activation...
<kamstrup> jcastro: normally dbus only looks for .service files under /etc
<kamstrup> jcastro: so that's a headache for the desktop team :-) or maybe platform...
<jcastro> I thought he had a solution for that, anyway, I'll ask him tomorrow
<jcastro> we'll worry about that, you just make sure it works. :)
<kamstrup> jcastro: maybe it's not an issue anymore - that would be awesome
<jcastro> and if we can't sort it maybe we can ppa it or something
<RAOF> Ok.  Where do I go to make unity suck less on multiple heads?
<jono> RAOF, I thought that was all fixed?
<RAOF> Not really.  It is slightly less hateful, in that Unity now knows where the edges of my screen are.
<RAOF> But it still explodes spectacularly if you try to *change* the screen geometry, and there are a bunch of other miscelaneous problems if your primary monitor doesn't happen to be left-most.
<seiflotfy> DBO, you around
<DBO> seiflotfy, no
<DBO> RAOF, baby!
<RAOF> Aha!  There's the man who knows where to point me to make things work!
<seiflotfy> DBO, i am having issues with the python bindings for dee
<seiflotfy> for some reason my system cant find them
<seiflotfy> although they are copied and installed from source
<seiflotfy> seif@seif-VirtualBox:~/Projects/unity-place-python$ ./unity-place-python.py
<seiflotfy> ERROR:root:Could not find any typelib for Dee
<seiflotfy> Traceback (most recent call last):
<seiflotfy>   File "./unity-place-python.py", line 5, in <module>
<seiflotfy>     from gi.repository import Dee
<seiflotfy> ImportError: cannot import name Dee
<DBO> seiflotfy, asking my about python? you might as well be talking about ancient greek....
<DBO> RAOF, okay so your problem lies in the fact that unity makes no attempt to deal with screen geometry changes yet
<DBO> it shouldn't be *that* difficult
<RAOF> ISTR a compiz hook that should be usable to make that happen.
<DBO> even better
<DBO> hold on
<RAOF> So, which part of the unity stack do I need to prod?  Unity itself?  Nux?
<DBO> RAOF, unityshell.cpp
<DBO> OnSizeChanged
<DBO> soooo from there you should be able to start debugging :)
<DBO> oh and yes... I know it's not much of a lead, but in fairness, I have not begun debugging that yet
<DBO> RAOF, so here is the second part of the issue
<DBO> in nux, NuxGraphics/GraphicsDisplayX11.cpp
<DBO> case ConfigureNotify: happens
<kklimonda> seiflotfy: do you have gir1.2-dee-0.5 installed?
<DBO> except it filters out foreign events (when running embedded mode this is true)
<DBO> ROAF, in reality this needs to allow to happen when foreign is false OR the window in question is the m_X11Window
<DBO> this will cause nux to resize its internal buffers
<RAOF> Which will presumably stop the new screen being a fetching shade of black :)
<DBO> more than likely it will cause a segfault
<DBO> thats my bet
<DBO> then comes the fun part
<seiflotfy> its owkring now
<DBO> kklimonda, thanks for helping seiflotfy
<kklimonda> no problem
<seiflotfy> DBO, kklimonda i got a surprise for you guys :)
<DBO> seiflotfy, put your pants back on
<kklimonda> cookies?
<seiflotfy> DBO, but i dont like my pants
<DBO> kklimonda, your mind doesn't go bad places immediately, what a blissful world this must be for you
<kklimonda> DBO: if you only knew. I've just learnt not to write the first thing that comes to my mind ;)
<DBO> kklimonda, a hard learned lesson I intend to never learn
<RAOF> Man a lot of GraphicsDisplayX11 is commented out :)
<RAOF> Man, this is going to be much more fun when my ccache is populated with nux objects.
<DBO> RAOF, at no point in time is fun to be had whilst working on nux
<DBO> if you find yourself having fun, remember I can always ask you to fix some race conditions we have with XDND
<RAOF> It looks like it should probably be using intel_swap_events where possible, too.
<DBO> wtf is intel_swap_events?
<RAOF> They're basically acks that a buffer swap has completed.
<RAOF> So you don't drive your rendering pipeline at > SwapBuffers fps.
<DBO> that would be done in compiz then wouldn't it?
<DBO> i mean thats where all of our paint calls come from
<DBO> fooooood time
<RAOF> Probably.  But the comments around GraphicsDisplay::SwapBuffer that suggest that someone would like something like swap_events.
<RAOF> Woo!  We have a nux build.
<RAOF> DBO: Well, that was easier than you thought it would be.
<RAOF> I mean, apart from unity having no idea about how it needs to change the layout, of course.
<RAOF> But at least the second monitor actually displays stuff :)
<RAOF> By the way, cmake is terrible.
<RAOF> And I hate you!
#ayatana 2011-03-03
<TheMuso> RAOF: You're probably just used to autotools.
<RAOF> I'm also used to being able to do an in-tree build :P
<TheMuso> heh
<TheMuso> But make distcheck does out of tree builds. :)
<RAOF> For convenience, yeah.  But it's generally happy to do in-tree builds!
<TheMuso> yeah
<RAOF> Well, unity's building and the espresso machine has warmed up.  Time to make coffee!
<TheMuso> heh
<Omega> What do you guys think about the recent removal of the Maximize and Minimize buttons in GNOME Shell?
<nhaines> It's good for them to experiment as long as they put it back.  ;)
<Omega> Personally, I think they might be on to something.
<RAOF> Ok.  I'm now freaked out.
<chrisccoulson> RAOF, me too, but that's probably because it's nearly 2.30 am ;)
<RAOF> Heh.
<RAOF> I'm freaked out by something suddenly being null when I want to relayout the shell.
<ScottK> Null is nothing, so no problem, right?
<RAOF> It's getting set up correctly at init time, and I can't see where it's getting set anywhere else, so I'm mystigofied.
<RAOF> Damn you unity folks and your flagrant disregard for method signatures!
<RAOF> Ok.  Well, that now kinda works.
<dylan-m> Hey, two quick design questions: is the name “Me menu” strictly a development code name, or can I use that name for users, too?
<dylan-m> Also, do we have a rule for capitalizing these, like “Messaging Menu?”
<dylan-m> Oh well, I have to turn in for the night. I took a guess that it's how I wrote it already (“Me Menu” and “messaging menu”). Hopefully it's right. Will try to clarify tomorrow. Good night / day / whichever! :)
<Aeronaut> I loaded Ubuntu 10.4 Netbook edition and hated the Unity interface.
<Aeronaut> The reason is that:
<Aeronaut> - a lot of space is wasted by permanent icons you can't conceal
<Aeronaut> - every panel is maximised, to take up  the entire space on the screen
<Aeronaut> - there are no minimise, maximise and close buttons on each panel
<Aeronaut> - the minimise, maximise and close functions are moved up to a panel at the top of the screen, that is muddy and difficult to see.
<Aeronaut> - the "place markers" for each panel don't have pop-out legends, individual icons or explanatory texts
<Aeronaut> So I wiped it and installed 10.4 Desktop instead.
<Aeronaut> I hope that the Unity interface is only offered as an option - the xfce interface works perfectly on my Acer Aspire One.
<Aeronaut> Of course, I would like to express my admiration and gratitude for all the work that Canonical and others have put into Ubuntu.
<Aeronaut> End of message =
<didrocks> good morning
<RAOF> DBO: By the way, I hate you and your broken unity/nux multihead code :).  It kinda sorta ish works here, though.
<DBO> RAOF, what multihead code?
<DBO> we never did any multihead code
<RAOF> Ok.  The lack of multihead code, then.
<DBO> RAOF, expect to get double renders of nux on the left monitor
<DBO> dont try to fix that
<DBO> I know what the problem is
<RAOF> What would double-renders look like?
<DBO> transparency is suddenly less transparent
<RAOF> Ah.
<DBO> why?
<RAOF> Well, I don't have anything transparent on my left monitor.
<didrocks> RAOF: the version in natty is "broken" in the way we forcec double transparency :)
<didrocks> force*
<DBO> wherever the launcher is
<didrocks> like 0.8 instead of 0.9 for the dash
<RAOF> Apart from the launcher's tooltips, which are where they would be if the launcher was on the left monitor ;)
<didrocks> (it's reverted in trunk, blame mr Patel :))
<DBO> wait he really did that?
<DBO> what a tart...
<didrocks> DBO: yeah, he was thinking the value was inaccurate :)
<DBO> RAOF, oh well then
<didrocks> DBO: so it was a last minute commit before alpha3 :)
<DBO> didrocks, yeah I can fix that as soon as I get this event processing shit done
<RAOF> Nux almost handles resizing crtcs, too.
<didrocks> then saw it was because of the double painting in multihead
<didrocks> it's reverted in trunk :)
<didrocks> DBO: heh, you have time, next release is Monday
<DBO> no I mean the double painting thing
<didrocks> right, I konw
<didrocks> know*
<DBO> i think you overestimate how quickly I can rip out an entire event system of a toolkit
<DBO> I mean I am good
<didrocks> DBO: just no need to hurry, you still have until Monday
<DBO> but I am not jesus
<didrocks> heh :)
<didrocks> you are dude!
<RAOF> I've got the hair, he's got the beard :P
<DBO> I imagine nux as a medium sized mammal
<DBO> and what I am doing right now is akin to cutting it open with a chainsaw
<didrocks> DBO: if you can't get it rewrote for this release, aren't you afraid of ETOOMANYCONFLICTS when merging?
<DBO> ripping out its spine
<DBO> grabbing some GTK mammal spine, and sloshing it in there
<oSoMoN> good morning
<DBO> didrocks, i am seriously considering bzr pushing to lp:nux and then cutting it off half way through
<DBO> didrocks, jay wont figure that out for weeks
<DBO> and then nux trunk is frozen!
<didrocks> DBO: please, don't break nux trunk ;)
<DBO> its not broken
<didrocks> DBO: there are crashes to fix!
<didrocks> a lot of them :)
<DBO> I'll just be holding the lock file
 * didrocks fires bzr break-locks
<didrocks> or whatever it is :)
<DBO> didrocks, so my plan to avoid too many merge issues is to insert the new spinal system for nux alongside its existing mechanisms
<DBO> then just switch it over in WindowCompositor
<DBO> if I only add code I can A) make your life a living hell
<DBO> and B) avoid merge conflicts
<didrocks> DBO: waow, sounds more work though
<RAOF> So, I also discovered today that unity kinda-sorta has dynamic multihead code already hooked up, in that it watches the monitors-changed signal.
<didrocks> to ensure both system are working
<DBO> RAOF, are you saying between the two of us we are Jesus?
<DBO> RAOF, because I always thought of you as the romance novel anti-hero
<didrocks> RAOF: yeah, just came with that release (thanks cyphermox)
<didrocks> but the magic is really elementary though :/
<DBO> RAOF, i told you that
<didrocks> and introduce design issues
<didrocks> like, if you primary monitor is the right one
<DBO> didrocks, i'll make it work
<didrocks> the launcher is there :)
<DBO> thats crap
<didrocks> so, quite funny to not have any "resistance" :)
<didrocks> right
<RAOF> Yeah, but the monitors-changed signal triggers the setting of the needsRelayout variable, which then isn't used anywhere.
<DBO> MacSlow, keynav is my problem from now on
<DBO> that okay with you?
<didrocks> 09:14:03     didrocks | RAOF: yeah, just came with that release (thanks cyphermox)
<didrocks> s/thanks/blames
<didrocks> :)
<MacSlow> DBO, hey there
<DBO> I am ripping out all of nux's spinal system (ProcessEvents is dying a terrible death) and replacing it with something sane
<MacSlow> DBO, yeah
<RAOF> Also, the signal is hooked up backwards, so if you actually tried to use the UnityScreen that it gets passed in you'll immediately SIGSEGV :)
<DBO> RAOF, SIGSEGV is for manly men
<DBO> manly men with chest hair
<RAOF> Actually… it's a bit worse.
 * DBO tries to think of whats worse than sigsegv
<DBO> deadlock?
<MacSlow> DBO, I'm atm doing desperate things like starting timers upon opening ql with calling SetInputFocus() at the end in the hope to get it back working :)
<RAOF> You *won't* necessarily SIGSEGV, but you *will* set some byte of the GdkScreen to TRUE.
<RAOF> Who knows what that'll do later ;)
<DBO> MacSlow, dont bother, I already implemented the global grab thing I talked about
<DBO> MacSlow, your grabs were racing, now they dont
<DBO> MacSlow, I am further implementing input grabs with nux
<DBO> SetInputFocus is a worthless method for us now
<DBO> :)
<DBO> I hate to kill all your fun
 * RAOF can push a branch with these fixes if you like.
<MacSlow> DBO, but why only on the ql and not on the launcher... I still don't see that... the difference between launcher and ql
<DBO> MacSlow, ql isn't mapped when you call SetInputFocus
<DBO> you just *requested* it be mapped
<DBO> but its not yet mapped
<DBO> hence why the timer sometimes fixes the issue
<DBO> again, leave this one to me
<DBO> I got it from here on
<didrocks> morning MacSlow :)
<DBO> RAOF, you sexy devil, lets run away together and live in a pine studded bungalow (thats what australians live in right?)
<MacSlow> DBO, but I added the ability to hook up to MapNotify in GraphicsDisplay::GetSystemEvent() and ::ProcessXEvent()
<DBO> yeah I saw that, it looked nasty...
<MacSlow> DBO, and that didn't help much
<MacSlow> salut didrocks btw :)
<MacSlow> hey RAOF
<RAOF> Hey MacSlow :)
<DBO> MacSlow, dont worry, we dont need it anymore, really :)
<RAOF> Going to complain about mesa at me? :)
<MacSlow> RAOF, no... but do you want me to? :)
<MacSlow> RAOF, I mean I can think of something I bet ;)
<RAOF> Not particularly :)
<DBO> RAOF, if it wasn't clear, my last message to you roughly translated to "please upload your branch"
<RAOF> DBO: I'll clean it up and push.
<didrocks> RAOF: if MacSlow doesn't complain, can I complaing about my nvidia magnetic issue again?
<DBO> RAOF, mesa is a terrible name, we should change its name in a distro patch
<didrocks> RAOF: I tried some vodoo without any chance
<RAOF> Obviously, it also needs nux to not suck.
<RAOF> But that's a one-liner.
<MacSlow> didrocks, "magnetic issue" ??
<didrocks> I was obviously really helpful :)
<didrocks> hopeful*
<MacSlow> oh and hi there everyone
<didrocks> MacSlow: yeah, you don't want to see that
<didrocks> it's ugly :)
<didrocks> imagine that you monitor was still a lcd, with electrons
<didrocks> and you bring a magnetic next to it
<MacSlow> didrocks, you mean CRT?
<didrocks> then, some part of the display is distored
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> that's what I have there :)
<didrocks> loicm has some too
<MacSlow> didrocks, wow... you got that with and LCD?
<didrocks> only with unity (think that nux is guilty)
<didrocks> MacSlow: right…
<didrocks> compiz only don't get it
<MacSlow> didrocks, spooky!
<didrocks> and the more "interesting"
<didrocks> is that I get it when I only have one display
<didrocks> if I use the twinview mode, no issue at all
<didrocks> (even on the screen having it)
<DBO> didrocks, turn of lighting in compiz
<DBO> off*
<MacSlow> didrocks, uff... when did that happen first?
<DBO> didrocks, i am 99% sure this is a compiz setting needing tweaking
<DBO> I saw it once...
<MacSlow> DBO, you mean GL-lighting so the cube looks nicer upon rotatino?
<MacSlow> rotation
<didrocks> DBO: I think it's already turned off, let me check
<didrocks> MacSlow: mid-november IIRC
<DBO> MacSlow, yeah that
<DBO> it causes some issues with other shiz right now
<DBO> seems nux messes up the lighting for compiz somehow
<didrocks> let me check lightning again
<DBO> im not sure why to be honest
<DBO> didrocks, if its not that start messing around with other settings
<DBO> its something in there I am like 99% sure
<didrocks> I turned it off already
<didrocks> DBO: ok, will try some config change
<DBO> 80% sure
<MacSlow> didrocks, do you still get this issue LP: #727890
<didrocks> MacSlow: when I added the ql items, I checked for that
<didrocks> it didn't happen
<didrocks> (tried 5 times to ensure)
<didrocks> has I was afraid of it
<didrocks> I think it's a race
<MacSlow> didrocks, hm
<didrocks> as*
<RAOF> Man, bzr is awesome.  “bzr lp-open” is love.
<RAOF> DBO: Eat hot lp:~raof/unity/multihead-fixes
<seb128> RAOF, you know about bzr lp-submit?
<didrocks> (I have to use it everytime with -R unity-team though)
<RAOF> Hm.  While I'm at it, I should probably see if it's trivial to fix the layout with DPI≠96
<didrocks> RAOF: DBO is changing a lot in the Layout code
<didrocks> RAOF: maybe worth to wait for a week?
<RAOF> DBO: Do you actually want the a nux branch?  It contains exactly the one-line change you suggested.
<rye> hi, this is still annoying me. Is there anything known about libappindicator failing to pick up changes for the underlying menu in case the menu has been modified by appending/inserting the entries at runtime?
 * rye meant that it is again him, "annoying rye"
<rodrigo_> is unity supposed to work on intel graphic cards?
<aruiz> rodrigo_, if there's a class of graphics card where it should work, that's intel's
<aruiz> unless it's poulsbo
<rodrigo_> aruiz, any idea what package do I need to install for the intel drivers? it seems to not work at all here
<aruiz> xserver-xorg-video-intel
<aruiz> robtaylor, try removing /etc/X11/xorg.conf if you happen to have one
<aruiz> oops
<aruiz> that's not rodrigo_
<aruiz> :-)
<rodrigo_> ok, I think I already have that one, checking
<klattimer> seb128, didrocks, kenvandine, I just pushed a branch here; lp:~karl-qdh/indicator-datetime/recurring-and-gsettings-fixes which fixes a whole bunch of issues - we get correct recurrence times and a few small gsettings fixes, I'm battling through to get colours added to the menu items too which seems to at least be feasible now
<klattimer> would you like me to file a merge request?
<klattimer> seb128: didrocks https://code.launchpad.net/~karl-qdh/indicator-datetime/recurring-and-gsettings-fixes/+merge/52059
<didrocks> klattimer: hey, will get over it if I find some time today, otherwise, kenvandine and seb128 knows more about it than I :)
<klattimer> ok
<seb128> hey
<seb128> klattimer, hi, I meant to talk to you today about your way to work, nice that you bring it on
<seb128> klattimer, could you try to get merge requests happening on a regular basis for fixes and incremental changes
<seb128> klattimer, like ideally you would have your work of the day landing to trunk every day in small diffs
<klattimer> seb128: I'd love to, but there are a lot of bits of evolution which are taking time to get the hang of
<seb128> stacking one week of work makes review not as easy and means that if that doesn't land we have nothing to land in natty
<seb128> klattimer, well it seems some of the gsettings watching and update issues could have landed as separated fixes during the week
<klattimer> well you can also see there's a lot of testing that's needed to go back and forth to try and tame eds into this indicator
<seb128> you seem to stack refactoring and simple bug fixes in the same vcs
<klattimer> seb128: agreed those smaller changes should have been in a separate branch
<seb128> we want at least the few liners fixed to land
<seb128> even if you still fight eds for other things
<seb128> but in any case today is tarball day so yeah please do a merge proposal with what you have
<seb128> then we can talk to ted and others about helping you to fix remaining issues so we can roll a tarball
<klattimer> seb128: it's already done, link above
<seb128> great
<seb128> kenvandine and ted should review that when they will be online
<MacSlow> hey andreasn
<coz_> hey all
<klattimer> seb128: I have a new branch which fixes colours
<klattimer> seb128: lp:~karl-qdh/indicator-datetime/fixed-appointment-icon-colours
<klattimer> how would you like me to merge these
<klattimer> would you like a merge request to the previous branch or to trunk?
<klattimer> actually hang on, I need to do a small fix in there still
<mpt> ronoc, hey, do you have a list of all the players that have integrated with the sound menu so far?
<ronoc> hmm lets see, banshee, rb, xnoise, spotify, symphony, amarok, mpd, apparently xmms, clementine
<ronoc> mpt ^
<ronoc> did I leave any out ?
<mpt> wow, that's a lot
<mpt> that's cool :-)
<ronoc> yup
<ronoc> mpt, moving over to the mpris only registration in December has removed unnecessary hurdles
<mpt> ah, of course
<ronoc> the weather is beautiful in Ireland
 * ronoc is surprised
<didrocks> ronoc: in Frebruary? Waow! The only time I really saw in my 6 months in dubin was April
<didrocks> February*
<didrocks> ok, March in fact :)
<ronoc> didrocks, clear skies, really really bright. really calm. great skies at night (i'm down the country on the south coast)
<ronoc> the air is so clean
<didrocks> ronoc: where are you btw?
<didrocks> (I visited a lot the country)
<ronoc> didrocks, makes me realise what the hell am i doing in smelly london
<didrocks> heh ;)
<ronoc> didrocks, a small town called Dungarvan in Co. Waterford
<didrocks> ok, I went to Wateford :)
<didrocks> Waterford*
<ronoc> didrocks, http://mjcurran.com/home/store_finder
 * didrocks can't type today
<ronoc> didrocks, i'm like that every day ;)
<didrocks> ronoc: heh :) I probably went not near from Dungarvan as I drove from Waterford to Cork
<ronoc> didrocks, around the bypass I would imagine
<didrocks> ronoc: exactly :)
<ronoc> didrocks, its where i grew up
<aruiz> ronoc, are you in Dublin atm?
<ronoc> aruiz, nope -> http://mjcurran.com/home/store_finder
<aruiz> ah yeah
<aruiz> weather bust me better there most def
<didrocks> ronoc: oh nice! the south coast is beautiful :)
 * aruiz never went to the south coast
<ronoc> didrocks, yeah its nice alright.
 * ronoc is wondering if he could move back here ...
 * ronoc back to bug fixing
<kenvandine> klattimer, in case you missed my comment yesterday, your indicator-datetime branch is MUCH better
<kenvandine> klattimer, it still doesn't get the timezone's right for events
<kenvandine> but it does show me the next 5 reliably :)
<klattimer> kenvandine: have you used todays?
<klattimer> the timezone stuff still needs playing with a bit
<klattimer> but I'm getting there
<klattimer> I've just added a new branch which even has colours for the events
<kenvandine> woot
<kenvandine> same branch?
<klattimer> well, the one which works well is
<kenvandine> i want to get your current fixes at least uploaded today
<klattimer> the colours are in a separate branch I'm working on
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> i had to remove a g_debug line to get it to build yesterday, casting to an int or something
<klattimer> oh yeah, sorry
<klattimer> I have a delay sometimes when I save :/
<kenvandine> no worries :)
<klattimer> it causes a few minor glitches when I push
<kenvandine> ok, didn't look at your changes yet... but after pulling i am getting mostly dupes in the menu
<kenvandine> which i didn't get before
<kenvandine> oh... but it got the timezone right :)
<klattimer> hmm
<kenvandine> it's showing my 1:1 with jasoncwarner 4 times, but displaying it in my timezone not Australia like it had been
<klattimer> for me I get recurring appointments with the right date/time and no repeats
<klattimer> kenvandine: can you run the indicator on its own with no watchers and send me a copy of the output
<kenvandine> you mean in the indicator loader?
<kenvandine> and without the service running?
<klattimer> no just the datetime service
<kenvandine> ok, what do you mean with no watchers?
<klattimer> INDICATOR_ALLOW_NO_WATCHERS=1
<kenvandine> ah, ok
<klattimer> I think I might have a buffer overflow somewhere but not sure where
<kenvandine> klattimer, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/574992/
<klattimer> kenvandine: wait 10 minutes
<klattimer> I want to see if it increases in size
<kenvandine> ok
<klattimer> looks to me like old items haven't been removed
<klattimer> kenvandine: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/889043/Screenshot-ecalindicator.png - this is what I see on my testing machine
<kenvandine> klattimer, yeah, your's looks sane
<kenvandine> not sure if other events would show multiple times like that... i am only seeing the dupe on the one event
<kenvandine> but since i see it 4 times, no room to see if i get dupes for others
<klattimer> kenvandine: as far as I can tell they all have different comps
<klattimer> so maybe your duplicate calendar problem is interfering with it
<kenvandine> not this one, this event is on one of my google calendars
<klattimer> hmm
<kenvandine> and it is only on one of them
<kenvandine> klattimer, note before i pulled your changes a few minutes ago, it was displaying it only once
<klattimer> kenvandine: what I see is 3 completely different ecal components
<klattimer> all with the same data
<klattimer> so there's got to be something up in eds
<kenvandine> weirder is that there are 4 of them displayed :)
<klattimer> kenvandine: try evolution --force-shutdown then start evolution and restart the indicaotr
<kenvandine> klattimer, no difference
<klattimer> kenvandine: I'm adding in a toggle to prevent an overlap occurring
<klattimer> if that's happening then it *might* cause your problem
<klattimer> but I need to make sure things don't get overwritten
<klattimer> this should also fix some quirks I'm seeing in the colours
<ronoc> kenvandine, i'll have a release for you in a bit
<kenvandine> ronoc, cool
<kenvandine> ronoc, bug fix only right?
<klattimer> kenvandine: lp:~karl-qdh/indicator-datetime/fixed-appointment-icon-colours
<ronoc> kenvandine, yup
<klattimer> kenvandine: if you can try the above branch
<klattimer> I think it might fix your trouble and some of mine
<klattimer> if so we can work out the merge path from here ;)
<kenvandine> ah ha!
<kenvandine> so having the colors helped a lot
<kenvandine> it is on other calendars which i don't have enabled
<klattimer> :)
<klattimer> right
<kenvandine> so hadn't you fixed that before so it didn't display the disabled calendars?
<klattimer> now checking a calendar is enabled in evo is a different challenge
<klattimer> because evo stores this in gconf or gkey files
<kenvandine> didn't you do that with gconf?
<klattimer> kenvandine: nope not yet
<kenvandine> humm
<klattimer> because I'm not sure which method evo is using atm
<kenvandine> so why wasn't this happening earlier?
<klattimer> kenvandine: because it was borked in many other ways
<klattimer> there was no generate instances in the earlier version
<klattimer> and getting objects is not the same as generating instances
<jcastro> DBO: https://code.launchpad.net/~cando/unity/fix_692444/+merge/48767
<klattimer> even though the manual says its a combination of that and generate recurring
<jcastro> hook that up yo
<klattimer> I'll dig into evolution enabled/disabled calendars
<klattimer> see if I can get a handle on doing it
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> klattimer, good progress... :)
<kenvandine> klattimer, can you propose this for merge so we can get the current bug fixes in today?
<klattimer> kenvandine: in a little while I'm just trying to fix a small bug
<kenvandine> ok, just want to make sure we do it in time for tedg to review and get released today :)
<rye> hi, people. May I talk to somebody from the libappindicator team?
<rye> in particular I am interested in why the following test - http://paste.ubuntu.com/575010/ - does not actually work for dynamic gtk.MenuItem()s
<kenvandine> rye, let me look
<klattimer> kenvandine: https://code.launchpad.net/~karl-qdh/indicator-datetime/fixed-appointment-icon-colours/+merge/52080
<kenvandine> rye, so the problem is that the dynamic item doesn't change label or get removed right?
<rye> kenvandine, after dynamic item is added, everything gets broken, so no changes to menu are seen for all the entries.
<rye> kenvandine, in that test after I add new gtk.MenuItem() i change its label (not working), change the static item label (also not working) and then hide and remove the dynamic item from the menu (which is not working as well)
<lamalex> seb128, is there a policy for bugs  filed by apport with a failed trace?
<lamalex> it's pretty hard to figure out what went wrong without a stack trace :(
<seb128> lamalex, no, there is stock replies on the wiki you can use to ask the submitter to use gdb and get a stacktrace
<lamalex> ah ok
<seb128> or close the bug saying that apport didn't work and that he should submit a new report using apport again if that's still an issue
<seb128> when I do that I tend to add a comment saying that the versions changed and it might be fixed so we close the bug but that he should open a new bug if he gets a crash again with the current version
<kenvandine> rye, your code looks like it should work... i am betting there is either a appindicator or dbusmenu bug here
<jcastro> cyphermox: you still looking after multimonitor?
<jcastro> andreasn:  Man, this is a thing of beauty: https://mozillalabs.com/messaging/messaging-menu
<rye> kenvandine, well, i did dbus-monitor and found no requests after i added the dynamic item, don't know where to direct the bug report in this case. Is that a responsibility of libappindicator to call dbusmenu methods?
<kenvandine> libappindicator
<rye> kenvandine, ok, thanks!
<kenvandine> rye, i had it drop to a debugger for me and i tried setting the label then used get_label to test it
<kenvandine> it got the new label
<kenvandine> but the indicator wasn't getting updated
<kenvandine> so yeah, it looks like it isn't listening anymore
<lamalex> I wish I could bind everything to super like osx keybindings
<lamalex> I keep hitting super-tab for alt-tab :P
<rodrigo_> is there a unity key shortcut to select the indicators?
<jcastro> it was super-s in the last release
<jcastro> but I think it's conflicting with compiz stuff right now, there's a few cases where we need to sort that
<rodrigo_> yeah, seems super-s does nothing on trunk
<cyphermox> jcastro, no, Mirco and Sam merged a branch based on mine to lp:unity, according to the bug report's linked branches. I think it's time I update the bug report :D
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> MacSlow: so, upon logging in it seems my panel is now fixed in multimonitor mode, but notify-osd still doesn't
<cyphermox> jcastro: how does notify-osd show up... on the last monitor?
<kenvandine> what happens with appmenus in multimonitor mode?
<jcastro> MacSlow: so I guess my question is, does notify-osd care about where the panel is or is this a pure notify-osd bug?
<kenvandine> does it display the menu on the appropriate screen?
<jcastro> cyphermox: shows up, just off by itself on the 2nd screen
<cyphermox> kenvandine, no, it shows on primary.
<jcastro> kenvandine: no, there's a bug report on that, currently I have to mouse all the way over
<MacSlow> jcastro, isolated to notify-osd
<kenvandine> ugh
<jcastro> MacSlow: ok weird, that's been working for years until unity. :)
<MacSlow> jcastro, where does it show up... and where would you expect it?
<kenvandine> glad i don't have two displays :)
<cyphermox> jcastro, link the bug? I'd be interested to try my luck if nobody else is working on it
<jcastro> I would expect it to show on the primary monitor
<MacSlow> kenvandine, I don't like the "forest" of possible multi-monitor setups :)
<kenvandine> jcastro, i would expect it on the monitor that has the focused window
<jcastro> what? no
<jcastro> it should never move around
<kenvandine> that is most likely where you are looking
<cyphermox> kenvandine, ah, but then there would be no consistency on where it shows up :/
<kenvandine> indeed
<jcastro> cyphermox: looking
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/683084
<cyphermox> even the primary monitor for osd doesn't necessarily feel "right", since it would be in the middle of some setups, or sometimes at the far end, etc.
<jcastro> right, so put it where the panel is
<jcastro> that's what the user designates as their primary monitor is
<kenvandine> cyphermox, right... and... the primary monitor might be the one least likely to be used... like on a laptop with a second display plugged in
<kenvandine> jcastro, oh... you can set that?
 * kenvandine hasn't used multimonitor in years
<cyphermox> kenvandine, do you mean when the laptop has its lid closed?
<jcastro> yep
<MacSlow> jcastro, my second lcd just "died" two days ago so I can't re-test although the fix that went in 0.9.30 seemd good when I ran it
<kenvandine> cyphermox, no... i used to leave it open and have my big monitor on next to it
<kenvandine> and mostly focus on the big monitor
<cyphermox> kenvandine, well, that's how I work in the office ;)
<jcastro> MacSlow: ok, want me to keep an eye on it and make cyphermox fix it?
<jcastro> err, I mean, give him valuable input. :)
<MacSlow> jcastro, yes... and I'd like to be CC'ed at least
<cyphermox> kenvandine, but they both have a different use -- one ends up being bigger than the other in terms of character sizes and all, due to different resolutions... so one is better for a particular use than another
<cyphermox> jcastro, the what make me what?
<jcastro> ok, let me get this in a bug report
<kenvandine> to me i think the lesser of the evils is display it on the screen that has the window which is currently focused
<kenvandine> but i know then it varies...
<jcastro> no way dude
<MacSlow> jcastro, work on n-osd is only possible on weekends for me atm... and there aren't many weekend-slots left over before 11.04 :/
<kenvandine> no perfect solution to that problem :/
<jcastro> MacSlow: k, I'll bitesize it then, is it complicated?
<MacSlow> jcastro, yes
<jcastro> ok so don't bitesize it then?
<MacSlow> jcastro, due to the nature of setups and tasts people can have
<kenvandine> at least then it is displayed in the familiar location on the monitor i am currently looking at
<cyphermox> MacSlow, how do you forsee it working?
<MacSlow> jcastro, but the behaviour (any change) has to go through design
<jcastro> sure sure
<rye> or display the notification on all the monitors :)
<MacSlow> cyphermox, I do whatever I get told from design... that's the way it works... otherwise I'm in trouble
<kenvandine> :)
<cyphermox> rye, huh, I don't agree with that ;)
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notify-osd/+bug/331369
<jcastro> aha!
<cyphermox> MacSlow, then do you want to bring it up with them and CC me or something?
<rye> cyphermox, well, i am using laptop screen as a main one and push windows I am not immediately interested to the big external screen... so primary monitor is laptop one. and if notifications are there then it is ok for me
<cyphermox> rye, then afaik it's already ok for you, no?
<MacSlow> cyphermox, until there isn't a flood of complains on LP it'll not be addressed... as n-osd isn't the focus this cycle
<jcastro> kenvandine: looks like it's supposed to be where the panel is
<jcastro> kenvandine: so now I pull out my regression card!
<cyphermox> I honestly don't see so much of an issue with it being on the primary monitor, even if it ends up being in the middle of the logical X screen
<cyphermox> (at least for me, I just don't see an annoyance with it showing up there, others may disagree)
<rye> cyphermox, let me test, since last time i tried (yesterday) the panel was in the middle of my laptop and was not really nice to use...
<rye> cyphermox, looks like it does not respect the primariness of the display at all :-/
<MacSlow> rye, the panel was in the middle of your screen?!
<rye> MacSlow, omigod, it is now even more messier :http://ubuntuone.com/p/fx9/
<MacSlow> rye, are... twin-view
<rye> MacSlow, yes, that's twin-view, has not yet re-enabled multiple screen mode
<MacSlow> rye, that's laptop with exteranl screen I guess from the look of the nvidia-settings tool
<rye> MacSlow, yep, laptop screen part is at the left and external screen is at the right
<MacSlow> rye, and it's in "classic desktop"-mode too
<rye> MacSlow, no, in classic mode panel is located on the top of my primary display
<tedg> klattimer, Your datetime patch for the colors is conflicting with kenvandine's update to the query.  I'm not sure of the API there, can you take a look?
<MacSlow> rye, hm... a bug with unity then
<klattimer> tedg can you reverse kenvandines query change it's no longer needed
<rye> MacSlow, what's interesting is that panel in this case accepts clicks on the top of the screen (basically if i click the ubuntu logo now i will switch the focus to firefox running)
<MacSlow> rye, but hard to say if unity doesn't set the struts right... or twin-view is lying to us (unity)
<rye> MacSlow, os yes, unity bug with multiple screens in twinview mode
<MacSlow> rye, yeah... input-window and drawing-window are two seperate things
<tedg> klattimer, Ah, K
<MacSlow> rye, I guess if you "blindly" navigate to the top of the screen you'll be able to access the menus... and they open up at the top of the screen?!
<rye> MacSlow, in case i can do anything to help testing that, debug or something like this - feel free to ping me (#canonical/#ubuntuone - rye)
<rye> MacSlow, yes, they open on top
<rye> MacSlow, more thing, in case launcher is displayed it accepts clicks with the same offset
<MacSlow> rye, don't know if that's filed already or not... but if not please file it
<MacSlow> rye, you're running last weeks release or trunk?
<rye> MacSlow, the latest natty package, is there a ppa i can try?
<MacSlow> rye, nope... only trunk (from source) or whatever is in natty's repo
<MacSlow> rye, I'll try to get my second screen fixed/replaced... I'm not sure about other DX-team-members with a similar setup
<rye> MacSlow, well, then i am running 3.6.0-0ubuntu2
<MacSlow> rye, I know it works a lot better with intel :-P
<rye> MacSlow, hm, let me test this :)
<rye> MacSlow, i can even provide VNC to this machine if somebody wants to have a look how that works... if it works with compiz
<MacSlow> rye, pfff... never tried that.
<rye> okay, plugging intel netbook w/ unity
<cyphermox> MacSlow, that looks like how unity should show up in some cases with my multimonitor patch  -- e.g. resolution changes didn't always get done properly
<cyphermox> rye, I bet if you restart unity it displays fine, after you enabled twinview
<MacSlow> cyphermox, there are fixes in unity that deal with res-changes now
<cyphermox> MacSlow, ah, ok
<MacSlow> cyphermox, I think I reviewed and updated your patch even so it could move in
<cyphermox> yeah
 * MacSlow hopes he doesn't mix up names and patches now
<MacSlow> :)
<cyphermox> no, I'm Matt ;)
<MacSlow> resolution- and screen-changes should be handled correctly now
<MacSlow> but in rye's case it doesn't seem to work
<cyphermox> also notice how the panel gets drawn at the offset of the screen where it should be drawn, assuming the bottom of the primary screen was flush with the bottom of the secondary.
<MacSlow> which let's one assume nvidia's driver is lying to us :)
<cyphermox> maybe ;)
<rye> MacSlow, well, i plugged in intel box and, it shut down internal screen and enabled external one at a quite low resolution, with unity components completely missing
<MacSlow> I hope xrandr 1.4 support comes to nvidia's binary driver at some point
<MacSlow> read something about this on phoronix in jan
<MacSlow> rye, bummer :/
<rye> MacSlow, that deserves another screenshot
<MacSlow> rye, make sure to attach them to bugs please
<cyphermox> MacSlow, smspillaz's idea of using onScreenChangeNotify to set the resolution seemed to work better, except that it would always be lagging behind and set your stuff to the *previous* resolution you had :)
<didrocks> ogra: agateau: I got some overwrite issue in libunity-2d-private
<MacSlow> cyphermox, yikes
<rye> MacSlow, with intel i have unity on a primary screen, but nautilus and _tooltips_ from unity icons appear on a second screen :-/
<ogra> didrocks, oh ?
<didrocks> ogra: agateau: /usr/lib/qt4/imports/Unity2d/qmldir is libunity-2d-0 s well
<ogra> what did you overwrite
<MacSlow> rye, :(
<cyphermox> rye, screenshot?
<agateau> didrocks: that's quite old, libunity-2d-0 is supposed to be replaced with the -private one
<MacSlow> rye, file bugs please
<didrocks> agateau: seems it didn't on my system :)
<didrocks> agateau: just dist-upgrade here
<ogra> didrocks, that was never in ubuntu
<nmarques> good afternoon everyone
 * didrocks checks, maybe I got a ppa
<ogra> ubuntu had libuqpanel0 and thats being replaced by libunity-2d-private0
<didrocks> ogra: yeah, local install, so probably the ppa
<didrocks> nevermind then :)
<didrocks> thanks!
<ogra> :)
<rye> MacSlow, and unity on intel loses some if its icons (blank spaces remain and running app pointers too) after a while for some reason, ok, will revert to a single monitor setup and start filing bugs
<didrocks> rye: this one is already filed
<didrocks> rye: just ensure looking at duplicates first :)
<MacSlow> rye, thank!
<rye> didrocks, sure, it is just not that comfortable to user a browser with a panel in the middle :)
<MacSlow> rye, thanks!
<didrocks> rye: really? who would have guess? :-)
<nmarques> didrocks, when you have some spare (if there's such a thing) let me know, I have all the stuff ready, and I could use some guidance :)
<nmarques> didrocks, and fire up Unity for the first time ;)
<didrocks> nmarques: just drop the question, I'll answer them little by little :)
<nmarques> didrocks, this is what I've done so far
<nmarques> didrocks, I've used your patch on gnome-session and it has GNOME (gnome3), classic gnome and Unity
<didrocks> excellent!
<nmarques> didrocks, I have built compiz from your sources and patches (and it's working cool)
<nmarques> didrocks, I have one doubt
<nmarques> didrocks, 65compiz_profile-on-session you place it on a spot I don't have
<nmarques> didrocks, I've given it executable bits and dropped it on /etc/profile.d (not sure if it's the best option)
<didrocks> yeah, you need it
<nmarques> also tweaked it for a session called Unity and not xgnome
<didrocks> well, anyway, all you need is the env to be exported before gnome-session run
<didrocks> (so that compiz is picking the right profile)
<nmarques> didrocks, ok, then I have a problem :)
<nmarques> because it's only loaded after user logs in
<nmarques> let me fix that :)
<didrocks> :)
<m_conley> hey all - I just got alpha 3, and it rocks.  Great job everyone!
<andreasn> jcastro, ah, yeah! cool to see it in action!
<nmarques> didrocks, done, it's not properly set
<nmarques> didrocks, this makes compiz load unity.ini, right ?
<didrocks> nmarques: no, that's where it's misleading! :)
<didrocks> so, basically, there are two "profiles" notion in compiz
<nmarques> I've seen them in your package
<nmarques> normal.profile and extra.profile If I'm not mistaken
<didrocks> hum? not that :)
<didrocks> so, basically you set an env variable to a profile
<didrocks> this profile is retrieved in /etc/compizconfig/config
<nmarques> didrocks, it's blank :/
<didrocks> then, it's adding general_
<didrocks> nmarques: that would we easier for you running ubuntu I guess as well :)
<didrocks> and this one refers a profile = unity
<didrocks> with the chosen backend
<didrocks> (gconf in our case)
<nmarques> sec I'll locate it
<nmarques> strange thing
<nmarques> libcompizconfig is placing a blank config file :/
<nmarques> let me take a look, I'll get back to you soon once I sort this out
<nmarques> ok, fixed
<nmarques> didrocks, http://susepaste.org/40941685
<nmarques> didrocks, those are the contents of /etc/compizconfig/config
<didrocks> nmarques: please install ubuntu in a VM, I had to tweak that to get it working, will be easier for you to see what's needed :)
<didrocks> hard to explain, better when looking at it :)
<didrocks> ok
<nmarques> sec
<didrocks> so yeah
<didrocks> that should take unity.ini
<bcurtiswx> U1 daemon revolving door has commenced again.. woo
<nmarques> I will run a VM
<nmarques> didrocks, I have a daily built fro 2 days ago (Natty), but the installer fails for a real install, hopefully will go better on a VMN
<didrocks> nmarques: anyway, your config looks fine
<nmarques> didrocks, I can use gconf if that makes it easier
<nmarques> didrocks, I've also packaged and installed gconf backend :)
<didrocks> nmarques: ok, just ensure to set the default plugin list in it as I'm doing :)
<nmarques> didrocks, http://susepaste.org/78994653
<nmarques> didrocks, I know you can't see them all, but they are all there ;)
<didrocks> nmarques: just ensure that you have an "unity profile" (look at the debian/*gconf* list)
<nmarques> I do have a unity profile, though I did had to create it
<didrocks> nmarques: I mean, in gconf
<nmarques> didrocks, /apps/compizconfig-1/profiles/unity
<nmarques> didrocks, thats what you mean right ?
<nmarques> on gconf
<didrocks> nmarques: exactly!
<nmarques> I don't have  ;)
<nmarques> I'm going to populate it now
<didrocks> you should if you want to use the gconf backend :)
<nmarques> with the data from the compiz-gnome.gconf-defaults from your package
<didrocks> you can't imagine how long it took me to figure out this profile stuff
<nmarques> didrocks, lame question... how do you create those keys? gconftool-2 ?
<didrocks> nmarques: yeah, on debian, we have a system doing that, I think it's using gconftool-2
<didrocks> oh right, it is
<nmarques> didrocks, done and documented ;) I need the RPM to do this for me
<didrocks> nice :)
<nmarques> next step will be ?
<didrocks> well, should be working
<nmarques> didrocks, no valid session found popup :/
<nmarques> leaves me with a cursor and a background
<didrocks> nmarques: so, you made a mistake in the sessions in /usr/share/gnome-session/sessions/<file> reference from /usr/share/xsessions/*desktop
<nmarques> the /usr/share/gnome-session/sessions/unity.session contents are: http://susepaste.org/82939856
<didrocks> nmarques: sounds correct, do you reference to it in a session file from /usr/share/xsessions/ ?
<nmarques> http://susepaste.org/65865377
<nmarques> thats the contents of the file unity.desktop on /usr/share/xsessions
<didrocks> --session=unity not Unity with your setup
<didrocks> it's the filename
<nmarques> --session=unity.desktop ?
<didrocks> no
<didrocks> just --session=unity
<didrocks> as told above :)
<nmarques> brb :/
<nmarques> didrocks, not much fun :/
<didrocks> nmarques: there is something not running it? try looking at ~/.xsession-errors and such
<nmarques> didrocks, http://susepaste.org/85945309
<didrocks> VirtualBox -> no opengl it seems
<didrocks> lspci: command not found
<didrocks> so yeah, try on real hardware
<didrocks> and look at this file :)
<nmarques> nah
<nmarques> gnome-session[14926]: WARNING: Cannot use session '/usr/share/gnome-session/sessions/unity.session': no 'GNOME Session' group.
<didrocks> nmarques: did you check the file and compared to the one we use on ubuntu?
<didrocks> (the warning isn't in the pastebin)
<nmarques> didrocks, I don't have a ubuntu install at the moment :/
<nmarques> didrocks, it's from an older log
<didrocks> nmarques: that would make things far easier for you and I
<didrocks> sorry, but I'm really busy :/
<nmarques> np
<didrocks> and I can't look at every mistake in config file :/
<hytreem> guys im disappointed
<hytreem> i just read the blog posts on the new scrollbars and you used eclipse as an example, but eclipse isn't supported for the global menubar
<lamalex> these kinds of bugs blow my mind, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/723936
<lamalex> how is this happening?
<lamalex> Cimi__, congrats on landing those scrollbars!
<Cimi> lamalex: thanks :)
<bcurtiswx> lamalex, i didn't realize people would hate not having the beep :-\
<lamalex> bcurtiswx, so that is intentional?
<bcurtiswx> i doubt it was intentional AFAIK
<lamalex> oh, I thought you were saying "I did this"
<bcurtiswx> oh.. lol.. i'm not that smart :P
<lamalex> :P
<lamalex> so it should be marked wontfix and called a feature :P
<bcurtiswx> if i had my way, definitely
<lamalex> Cimi, on the page to install it says "you may need to export LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR"
<lamalex> may
<lamalex> ?
<Cimi> lamalex: LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR=true evince
<Cimi> or export LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR=true
<Cimi> and evince
<lamalex> Cimi, right, but it says "may" it should say "will"
<lamalex> may means maybe
<lamalex> might
<lamalex> it's confusing, you should update the page
<Cimi> ok
<jcastro> anyone getting invisible boxes in the top left again?
<jcastro> I can't click in a box-like area on mine
<Cimi> lamalex: where's that?
<Cimi> ppa?
<lamalex> yeah, on the ppa page
<Cimi> lamalex: did, anyway you're now a member too
<lamalex> oh.. really?
<lamalex> hm
<lamalex> I had no idae
<lamalex> so Cimi will apps launched from the launcher have the scrollbar?
<lamalex> or only apps launcher from the terminal
<Cimi> lamalex: now, only from the terminal
<Cimi> lamalex: on natty it will be totally different
<lamalex> k
<lamalex> cool
<lamalex> the video looks really cool
<nhaines> Cimi: Ooh, neat.  Is this available in Alpha 3?
<coz_> hey all
<Cimi> nhaines: no, PPA, but stay tuned
<lamalex> does anyone know what part of the stack the kinetic scrolling is from? oubiwann is that a MT modification?
<oubiwann> lamalex: you're talking GTK, right?
<oubiwann> lamalex: utouch hasn't done any touch/gestures+physics yet
<oubiwann> bratsche looked into it, but anything that you'
<oubiwann> re seeing should be in the toolkit
<lamalex> maybe it's touchpad driver
<oubiwann> lamalex: ah, that could be too
<oubiwann> lamalex: cnd had to take off, otherwise we could ask him
<lamalex> the way it's implemented is horrible, but I'm not sure where it is so I don't know where to file a bug
<oubiwann> lamalex: go ahead and file it in utouch for now... we can sort it out
<oubiwann> (if you give enough specifics about the context, etc. ;-)
<hytreem> will the appmenu be good in 11.04?
<lamalex> hytreem, everything will be good in 11.04
<oubiwann> lamalex: assign it to LP id chasedouglas
<hytreem> will it support eclipse and libreoffice?
<lamalex> it just keeps sending the scroll event, so if you do a hard scroll on a tab, then ctrl+w, it sees ctrl+scroll and zooms/out really fast then closes your tab
<lamalex> or if you alt-tab it scolls what you switch to
<lamalex> it's driving me nuts
<lamalex> oubiwann, what package should I apport-collect on?
<oubiwann> ugh... that's a good question
<oubiwann> what package is the synaptics x evdev driver in?
<lamalex> k
<lamalex> thanks
<lamalex> xserver-xorg-input-evdev
<lamalex> oubiwann, I can't assign chase
<oubiwann> lamalex: got a bug number?
<lamalex> i don't know why but he doesn't show up
<lamalex> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/728643
<oubiwann> lamalex: no worries
<oubiwann> taking care of it now
<lamalex> Jeeze how many bugs do I need to tag before needs-design gets autocompleted.
<oubiwann> hehehe
<nhaines> Cimi: aww... well, I'm already having fun with Unity anyway.  I may or may not try the PPA but the video definitely excites me.  I'm looking forward to it.  :)
<mhall119> okay, question about the new scrollbar design
<mhall119> how will that work on touch displays, where you don't really have a cursor hover?
<mhall119> or will it automatically behave like an iphone/android scroll area?
<cyphermox> mhall119, afaik, you still do get *something* to scroll with, but I guess it would be different than say, android and iphone because the movement would be reversed
<mhall119> I meant, will it rely on scroll events on the view pane, rather than click and drag events on the scrollbar itself
<cyphermox> I don't know, I wasn't involved in the implementation or design :)
<cyphermox> but thinking about it now, and thanks for you for bringing it up, if it just reacts as it does now, and afaik it already would work for touch, the movement is reversed (as I wrote above)
<lamalex> mhall119, on a touch device you wouldn't be using a scroll bar
<lamalex> you'd just be dragging the content
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> that makes sense
<lamalex> :)
<jcastro> m_conley: chrisccoulson: seems people are getting mixed up a bit about the messaging indicator, like pointing people to the other guy's earlier PPA, etc.
<jcastro> perhaps we should clear up something on the add on page or something
<jcastro> throwing in a thanks to the guy for the intial work, etc.
<chrisccoulson> jcastro, yeah, possibly. i thought that might happen :(
<m_conley> jcastro: ah, very good point - I forgot to acknowledge him.
<m_conley> jcastro: I'd forgotten all about that, and didn't consider the mixup
<jcastro> this is a great example of someone "just hacking it to make it work" inspiring upstream projects to take the idea and run with it
<jcastro> or something like that
<m_conley> jcastro: mmhmm - sounds good
<lamalex> Woo just had the first 'fix released' for the NEW queue cleaning
<lamalex> that always feels good
<m_conley> jcastro: alright, the project page and add-on page have been updated.  thanks for the heads up.
<jcastro> woo, thanks!
<jcastro> high fives all around!
<Daekdroom> Can anyone else check if they're having problems in latest natty unity regarding minimizing banshee and rhythmbox?
<Daekdroom> Whenever I minimize them, the workspace doesn't lose focus on the window.
<mainerror> works well for me
<jcastro> mine's fine
<mainerror> oh hey jcastro, I'm almost setup for the expo hide/unhide bug :)
<jcastro> oh nice dude
<jcastro> lmk when you submit the branch so I can get someone to review it
<mainerror> cool cool
<lamalex> vish, is there a tag for a regression?
<lamalex> Who is around, anyone?
<lamalex> I need someone with autohide enabled to confirm https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/726907 for me
<lamalex> there's a bug with enabling/disabling autohide that prevents me from just enabling autohide and testing myself
<lamalex> id have to restart unity and whatnot
<lamalex> jcastro, ^^
<jcastro> there's a regression tag
<jcastro> click on adding a tag and start typing it, it will autocomplete
<jcastro> lamalex: looking
<jcastro> lamalex: yep, I can confirm that
<didrocks> lamalex: this is a dup, the issue is in nux
<lamalex> didrocks, can you find the dupe and mark it?
<didrocks> there were a bug filed for that IIRC
<lamalex> or give me a hint of the title
<didrocks> lamalex: quite busy there, I don't know, it's been filed a week ago IIRC
<jcastro> lamalex: you can tag it "likey-dupe" or something
<jcastro> there's a tag they made for "this is a dupe I am sure of it I just can't find it right now"
<lamalex> haha
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags
<jcastro> "likely-dupe"
<lamalex> didrocks, is this the bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/726248
<didrocks> lamalex: right!
<lamalex> :) thanks
<didrocks> well done ;)
<jcastro> autohide in general seems worse than last unity release
<lamalex> Let me say again how much I hate autohide
<didrocks> lamalex: btw, some people just answered on some bug you set as incomplete, think to recheck them! (I closed my email client for the noise to focus :))
<didrocks> jcastro: oh please, I fix a bunch of bugs spending a whole afternoon on it :/
<lamalex> following up on incompletes is the hardest part of this whole thing for me
<lamalex> I still don't have a workflow for it really
<didrocks> lamalex: rely on bugmail for that
<didrocks> it's the easiest
<jcastro> lamalex: talk to pitti or bryce or jfo
<jcastro> they have awesome bugmail workflows
<didrocks> I proposed my script to the dx team more than once :)
<didrocks> it's triaging all emails in right directory from assignee/subscribe by team/project
<didrocks> jcastro: can you get reproducible false positive testcase for autohide?
<lamalex> i can has?
<lamalex> didrocks, where does it run? on the server?
<jcastro> didrocks: no, I've been messing with it for a while, "weird"
<didrocks> lamalex: yeah, on the server: mail.canonical.com for me
<didrocks> maildrop
<jcastro> is all I can come up with
<didrocks> jcastro: hum, I still see a false positive due to drag and drop, nothing else :/
<didrocks> jcastro: but I think I'll add some keybinding, like "false positive there? hit this!"
<jcastro> this one alex just duped for example
<jcastro> I can reproduce it once
<jcastro> now I can't anymore
<didrocks> and that will spew all internals :)
<jcastro> then my lancher was "stuck" open
<jcastro> now it works again
<lamalex> didrocks, will it create the  folders for me?
<didrocks> jcastro: right, this is not due to autohide, this is nux :)
<didrocks> lamalex: yeah
<lamalex> effin a
<didrocks> lamalex: I can help you to setup that tomorrow if you want
<didrocks> and just explains how it works
<lamalex> yes please
 * didrocks wishes launchpad was not so complicated to triaged X-Launchpad-Rationale
<didrocks> jcastro: yeah, so I'll add a debug tab with a keybinding for this
<didrocks> jcastro: when you have a false positive, you will just have to hit this
<didrocks> jcastro: the thing is that design is changing the spec every week, so I refactor all 5 times :/
<didrocks> to avoid having 50 variables
<didrocks> right now, we have 15, which is already too much
<jcastro> right, so like, I am not sure what it's supposed to do
<jcastro> like it started kind of 50% transparenting for me when I hovered over the bfb
<didrocks> jcastro: yeah, that's part of it :)
<jcastro> and then DBO told me that was on purpose
<didrocks> jcastro: 25% exactly
<jcastro> !
<didrocks> it's going from 25 -> 75%
<jcastro> ewwww
<lamalex> sometimes I just want to delete bugs, because they're so poorly reported that I don't know what to do
<didrocks> then, when you hit 0x0 (to 1x1), it translates that as "time event"
<lamalex> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/724477 what?
<didrocks> and go very fast from 75 -> 100%
<didrocks> jcastro: also, there are lot of different cases, like, you click on an launcher icon,
<didrocks> then if you don't move the mouse
<didrocks> it hides
<didrocks> if you move the mouse
<didrocks> it's locked again
<didrocks> you hit super, you move the mouse over it, it locks
<jcastro> also, I get confused with the super keyboard shortcuts
<jcastro> and launcher/dash
<didrocks> and the latest one (not yet implemented), you hit super, you don't move the mouse, it should hide when you release super
<didrocks> jcastro: super is:
<jcastro> like, sometimes I want the launcher, but sometimes I want the dash
<didrocks> tab super -> show the dash
<didrocks> tap*
<didrocks> press super (more than 250ms) -> show the launcher
<jcastro> yeah I am not used to that
<jcastro> I'm sure we'll nail the timing down
<didrocks> jcastro: seems you don't like everything I did: fade over bfb, super handling and autohide :p
 * didrocks will go and cry in the corner :)
<jcastro> I like autohide
<didrocks> not all autohide behavior ;)
<jcastro> I was just getting used to "mouse to bfb, then launcher comes out automagically"
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> not my call :)
<didrocks> just implemented it
<jcastro> heh
<didrocks> but I got used to it
<didrocks> jcastro: also, you should try "slide only"
<jcastro> I can get used to it
<mainerror> me too I just throw my cursor to the upper left corner and the launcher appears :D
<jcastro> yeah I turned it to slide only
<didrocks> maybe you will it better :)
<didrocks> so, slide is:
<didrocks> 0% -> 45%
<didrocks> hit the corner -> transform in timing mode (45% -> 100%)
<lamalex> christ you know what would be amazing? Something that when a bug status changed, like from incomplete -> confirmed, it marked the bugmail in your incomplete folder as read
<didrocks> lamalex: the thing is that you don't have "history" in the bugmail, but yeah, that would be sweet :)
<lamalex> didrocks, what do you mean yo don't have history?
<lamalex> the bug number is in the email, right? So there is a way to link them
<didrocks> lamalex: yeah, but that would be quite heavy, a real X-Launchpad* header will be better :)
<didrocks> lamalex: btw, at least, we have automagic revert on design bugs :)
<didrocks> incomplete -> triaged
<lamalex> didrocks, is the bug number not in any lp header?
<lamalex> it's in the subject..
<didrocks> lamalex: it is, when then, you need to get a script connecting to Launchpad library…
<didrocks> lamalex: what would be sweet is a:
<didrocks> X-Launchpad-OldStatus
<lamalex> what? why would it need a script connecting to lp
<didrocks> and X-Launchad-NewStatus
<didrocks> to put some bugs in another folder
<didrocks> like "bug status changed"
<lamalex> It wouldn't need to connect to lp, it could just have an sqlite db with it
<didrocks> lamalex: I was reacting on your "lamalex | christ you know what would be amazing? Something that when a bug status changed, like from incomplete -> confirmed, it marked the bugmail in your incomplete folder as read"
<lamalex> I know
<didrocks> hum… depends, for instance, I deactivate my own bugmail
<didrocks> like, I don't receive my emails
<didrocks> (for launchpad)
<didrocks> so it can go out of sync
<lamalex> well then this script wouldn't work
<lamalex> but you would just turn that off
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> not really fan to sync the status locally, but yeah… why not
<lamalex> ugh an update just changed my caplocks binding to ctrl
<didrocks> lamalex: switch to azerty! we don't have those issues :)
 * didrocks tries to convince
<lamalex> well didrocks that means buying a new keyboard
<lamalex> or prying the keys off of this and rearranging them
<didrocks> lamalex: heh :)
<didrocks> that doesn't really work
<didrocks> like 1 is &
<didrocks> and 1 is Shift + &
<didrocks> and a lot of other "fun stuff" like that :)
<lamalex> well then there you go
<lamalex> 1 more reason I'm not going to do that :P
<didrocks> lamalex: shouldn't I avoid mentionning that? ;)
<lamalex> no because I would be pissed at you after I went through all of that effort and then found that out :P
<lamalex> figuring out what release a bug was fixed in is kind of a pain in the ass if the  commit that fixed it was not explicitly marked
<didrocks> heh :-)
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> totally +1
<lamalex> and when you use trunk sometimes you say, uh wait is this fixed released?
<didrocks> heh :)
<didrocks> yeah, being aware of what's in trunk is important for that kind of task
<didrocks> hence the fact, I pester people to put them as "fix committed"
<didrocks> and milestone to next target
<didrocks> with the script doing all the changelog for us, it's nice (closing, retargeting to next target if not closed) :)
<didrocks> win almost 2 hours a week of donkey work
<lamalex> ah ok
<lamalex> ill do that then
<didrocks> thanks!
<didrocks> ok, time to go to bed
<didrocks> see you guys
<nhaines> Huh, since Alpha 3, I get two network manager indicators in my panel.
<lamalex> hmm.. does API get email sent to the dx list?
<Daekdroom> nhaines, that happens every once in awhile since Alpha 2, iirc
<coz_> hey guys
<nhaines> Daekdroom: restarting unity-panel-service clears it right up.
<nhaines> coz_: hiya  :)
<coz_> nhaines,  hey guy :)
<mainerror> I have a quick question regarding this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/718889
<mainerror> expo is the workspace switcher right?
<a3Dman> how to make overlay scrollbars default?
<zekopeko> lol, I just came to ask the same question
<a3Dman> zekopeko, ;)
<RAOF> Just export the variable system-wide.
<RAOF> See, for example, /etc/X11/Xsession.d/80appmenu
<zekopeko> RAOF, mark pointed me to /etc/X11/Xsession.d/80appmenu  as an example
<zekopeko> lol
<zekopeko> but where do I put the variable?
<RAOF> What do you mean?  You'd create a file, let's call it /etc/X11/Xsession.d/80overlay-scrollbar, and in it put the line “export LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR=foo”
<zekopeko> just what I was thinking but wasn't sure
<zekopeko> thanks! be back in a minute
<RAOF> (When we do this in the packaging we'll guard that export with a test to make sure the overlay-scrollbar is available, but that's the idea)
<kenvandine> whew... DX uploads are done :)
<tedg> kenvandine, Woot!
<kenvandine> tedg, see your IM though :)
<kenvandine> found a bug, but gotta jet now
<lamalex> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/727524
<lamalex> what the heck is a digitizer?
<lamalex> is that some kind of a11y device?
<nhaines> lamalex: it's a touch-sensitive display.  *maybe* a digitizer tablet like a Wacom tablet.
<coz_> wacom tablet
<lamalex> ah ha
<coz_> although last I tried wacom on natty it was very jittery :(
<nhaines> Some of the fancy tablets have Wacon digitizers in the display.  :)
<nhaines> In fact, since Wacom tablets usually let you move the stylus over the surface of the tablet to move the cursor, maybe it is a touch screen mentioned in that bug.
<RAOF> Yeah, they're talking about a touch-screen there.
<RAOF> Or the stylus-equivalent.
<coz_> __yhvh__,   <a3Dman> how to make overlay scrollbars default?
<coz_> <zekopeko> lol, I just came to ask the same question
<coz_> <a3Dman> zekopeko, ;)
<coz_> <RAOF> Just export the variable system-wide.
<coz_> <RAOF> See, for example, /etc/X11/Xsession.d/80appmenu
<coz_> <zekopeko> RAOF, mark pointed me to /etc/X11/Xsession.d/80appmenu  as an example
<coz_> <zekopeko> lol
<coz_> <zekopeko> but where do I put the variable?
<coz_> * rodrigo_ has quit (Quit: Leaving)
<coz_> <RAOF> What do you mean?  You'd create a file, let's call it /etc/X11/Xsession.d/80overlay-scrollbar, and in it put the line “export LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR=foo”
<RAOF> UTF-8 fail :)
<coz_> :)
<coz_> __yhvh__,  thats what you wanted to know ...yes?
<__yhvh__> coz_: yeah cheers, was just reading the wiki before asking :P
<coz_> ah ok
<__yhvh__> coz_: thanks
<coz_> __yhvh__,  you should really thank RAOF
<coz_> :)
<Omega> coz_: Do the prefixed numbers mean anything?
<coz_> Omega,  i would speak to DBO
<Omega> DBO: ping
<RAOF> The numbers prefixed on the things in /etc/x11/Xsession.d?  They're used for lexographical ordering.
<Omega> Ah.
#ayatana 2011-03-04
<didrocks> good morning
<nhaines> didrocks: good morning!
<didrocks> hey nhaines
<oSoMoN> good morning
<MacSlow> hey fols
<MacSlow> folks
<zniavre> good morning
<zniavre> how to restart/reset unity-2d panels please ? (some indicators are missing)
<lucazade> zniavre: killall unity-2d-panel
<lucazade> and it will restart auto
<zniavre> ok thank you it did the trick but indicators still missing
<ion> Which ones?
<zniavre> i guess sesssion/date/sound
<ion> Ah, the fixed version of unity-2d hasn’t reached natty yet, it seems. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-2d/+bug/724717
<zniavre> in fact i got only network icon in "systray"
<ion> The version in the unity-2d-team/unity-2d-daily PPA works.
<zniavre> ha
<zniavre> ok
<lucazade> yes, only ppa version is fixed
<zniavre> thank you i will try as soon as possible
<zniavre_> thank you unity-2d is working quite well with ppa's
<rodrigo_> error: cannot pass objects of non-POD type ‘struct std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >’ through ‘...’; call will abort at runtime
<rodrigo_> error: cannot pass objects of non-POD type ‘struct std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >’ through ‘...’; call will abort at runtime
<rodrigo_> any idea why I get that with this:
<rodrigo_>   g_variant_builder_add (&b, "(ssiiii)",
<rodrigo_> 			 _proxy->GetName (),
<rodrigo_> 			 proxy->GetId (),
<rodrigo_> 			 geo.x,
<rodrigo_> 			 geo.y,
<rodrigo_> 			 geo.GetWidth (),
<rodrigo_> 			 geo.GetHeight ());
<rodrigo_> I've tried casting, but then it complains also
<rodrigo_> ah, it's a std:string, I guess I need to convert that to a C string
<aruiz> rodrigo_, the wonders of  C++ :-)
<rodrigo_> aruiz, yeah, took a bit of time, but found it
<rodrigo_> _proxy->GetName ()->c_str ()
<aruiz> now hope for everything to go okay encoding wise
<aruiz> :-)
<rodrigo_> aruiz, hehe
<rye> hi people, that's me again, with gtk.MenuItem in appindicators not playing well. What I noticed with Gimp is that sometimes menu does not get redrawn (e.g. when i close the toolkit window, menu seems to be stuck, since there is a new item in Windows->Recently closed one). And now I have noticed yet another fault
<rye> when gtk item is hidden one cannot show it easily
<rye> Here's the test script that shows how it fails: http://paste.ubuntu.com/575460/
<didrocks> rye: you should poke tedg mainly for appindicator stuff, he's not there right now (US Texas time)
<rye> didrocks, thanks!
<mterry> Hello!  I recently discovered that unity intercepts F10 presses.  Why was that done at the unity level?  (gtk+ was already handling it, did you just want to get all toolkits at once?)
<mterry> njpatel, didrocks: ^^
<didrocks> mterry: I didn't implemented that, but yeah, it's a default key in compiz
<didrocks> I don't really know the reason (it's done under atk hat IIRC)
<didrocks> for me, alt should act like this
<mterry> didrocks, it's causing bugs because it can be out-of-sync with GTK+ (for example, gnome-terminal allows you to turn off normal F10 processing, but that no longer works)
<didrocks> mterry: agree, like bobyu override my F9 which I use for htop :)
<mterry> hmm, I'll find who committed it and bug them
<didrocks> mterry: pretty sure it's atk related IIRC, so rodrigo_ or api
<didrocks> oh, it's neil!
<mterry> neeeeeiiiiilll!
<didrocks> mterry: rev 853.4.4
 * didrocks leaves, I don't want to see this, it will become ugly with blood all over the place :)
<mterry> :)
<mterry> njpatel, anyway, when you're back, let's chat about F10 and the best way to deal with gnome-terminal
<njpatel> mterry, all toolkits at once
<njpatel> mterry, I didn't realise it screws with terminal, however you can change it if you want in ccsm
<mterry> njpatel, sure...  so your recommendation is that we patch any apps that interact with the gtk key and have them also toggle the gconf unity key?
<mterry> njpatel, what about the keyboard shortcuts dialog?
<mterry> njpatel, which source should gnome-terminal prefer?  should we link against libunity to see if it's running before using the ccsm key?
<njpatel> mterry, "interact with the gtk key" ?
<mterry> njpatel, also, as I recall, gnome-terminal is able to change it just for its own app.  Couldn't do that with unity
<mterry> njpatel, gnome-terminal turns off the accel for itself.  So now you are recommending that it also toggle the gconf key?
<mterry> njpatel, maybe other apps look at/edit that accel too, but I haven't looked
<njpatel> mterry, no, no way am I recommending that, I was speaking on a case-per-case basis
<njpatel> mterry, I guess this needs to be solved outside of just terminal
<njpatel> gconf key isn't good, you don't have any locking so if someone doesn't restore it your screwed
<njpatel> maybe F10 is just wrong for this
<mterry> njpatel, can you make the key handling run-last instead of run-first?
<njpatel> maybe we should have a Alt+F10 to keep it out of normal application scope
<njpatel> mterry, compiz is taking a grab so there's nothing I can do there
<mterry> njpatel, alt-F10 is also used by gnome to toggle maximization state
<mterry> njpatel, can you pass it to focused app though, and see if it handled it?
<mterry> njpatel, do you know if there's a way for user to edit gtk's use of F10?  Because we'd likely need to patch that too so there isn't confusion.  Doesn't seem to be in Keyboard Shortcuts like I thought
<njpatel> I'm not sure X allows that, and not sure if Compiz supports that if it does
<mterry> njpatel, what other toolkits were bugging you?  just qt?  maybe you could just patch it
<njpatel> mterry, no idea dude, tbh I didn't know it was a feature until somepone told me
<njpatel> mterry, I was told F10 just didn't work at all with appmenu anymore, was that not the case?
<mterry> njpatel, I patched gtk to make it work
<njpatel> heh, when?
<mterry> njpatel, I dunno, a while ago.  During natty
<mterry> njpatel, but my way worked with gnome-terminal, because it was gtk-oriented.  So I was flummoxed for a while with this bug until I realized unity had been grabbing it too
<njpatel> yeah, I was asked to make it system-wide for a11y
<njpatel> mterry, Alt+F10 doesn't work in compiz anyway, so I'd suggest we move over to that as we still need a global shortcut to focus the panel
<mterry> njpatel, sure, but does system-wide mean qt+gtk or does it mean everything else under the sun?  (motif?)
<njpatel> mterry, everything
<mterry> njpatel, right, but what else is there (real question)?
<njpatel> mterry, this is because it needs to open "the first available menu"
<njpatel> XUL, libreoffice, clutter apps, etc
<mterry> oh right  :)  damn xul
<njpatel> we need a key to open the first menu so you can get to the other system menus too
<njpatel> let me just move to Alt+F10. Then if F10 works through the toolkit, sweet, but at least a11y-wise we can guarantee something
<mterry> njpatel, ok.  Maybe we should patch Keyboard Shortcut dialog to hide that option, if it only works in metacity
<mterry> the alt+f10 option
<mterry> but that's a separate issue
<njpatel> right
<mterry> njpatel, thanks!  sorry for confusion about whether f10 was working in gtk or not
<njpatel>  np dude, sorry I didn't realise the impact of the change
<njpatel> mterry, if you want to propose a branch or file a bug and assign to me, then that would be sweet
<mterry> njpatel, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/726639
<njpatel> sweet
<kenvandine> aruiz, hey, did you notice that lo-menubar aren't displaying submenus for "New" and "Recent Documents"
<kenvandine> aruiz, but i think it is for all the others
<mterry> njpatel, though, that bug was about wanting the keys for midnight commander.  Maybe it uses alt+F10 too?  ;)
<aruiz> kenvandine, working on it as we speak
<njpatel> mterry, heh, updated and milestoned
<aruiz> kenvandine, there is a regression in 3.3.1
<kenvandine> aruiz, cool
<aruiz> labels stopped being shown
<aruiz> and submenus stopped being populated
<aruiz> :/
<aruiz> (some)
<aruiz> I'm working with the LO guys on this
<kenvandine> aruiz, also, when i open a document the menubar menus go away
<kenvandine> but creating a new document gives me the menubar
<aruiz> kenvandine, yeah, working on it too
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> :)
<aruiz> it all became hectic with that regression I'm afraid
<kenvandine> no worries, just making sure it was being addressed
<kenvandine> aruiz, ping me anytime you want me to update the package so users can get the goodies :)
<aruiz> kenvandine, will do
<aruiz> I'm in the middle of trying a few different things
<kenvandine> klattimer, have you noticed that the color labels in datetime stop getting displayed over time?
<rye> tedg, ping
<klattimer> kenvandine: yep, https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-datetime/+bug/728956
<kenvandine> cool
<tedg> Howdy rye
<rye> tedg, I am coming from bug #728503 where it looks like a regression in natty for libappindicator/dbusmenu, the same script modifies the menu in latest maverick properly, but it fails to do this in natty.
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 728503 in libappindicator (Ubuntu) "libappindicator stops updating the menu after gtk.MenuItem is added" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728503
<rye> tedg, hi :)
<rye> tedg, one more thing is that I noticed that when I close the gimp and it adds new entry to the list of closed windows the main Fil menu is also stuck. I need to re-open the window and then File menu updates itself. May be a completely different one though
<tedg> rye, Do you have libappindicator 0.2.97?  There was a bug in the Python bindings in earlier versions.
<rye> tedg, 0.2.97-0ubuntu1
<rye> tedg, yes, i also observed that bug, when python bindings were completely broken due to unresolved symbols
<tedg> rye, Ah, okay.  That's better now :)
<kenvandine> klattimer, that shouldn't be fix committed since it isn't merged into trunk yet
<klattimer> oh sorry
 * kenvandine changes
<coz_> hey all
<coz_>  hey guys
<jcastro> njpatel: didrocks: lamalex: DBO: only 21 bitesizers in the pile. Need more to nom nom.
<didrocks> jcastro: I added as much as possible recently if you didn't notice ;)
<didrocks> not sure there are more with the current stack TBH
<jcastro> I was kind of yelling at the DXers
<jcastro> not platform. o/
<jcastro> I try to start every morning making fun of DBO
<didrocks> jcastro: who doesn't? :)
<didrocks> more seriously, there are a lot of possible bitesize pending on design approval
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> nice work merging in olivier's branch
 * jcastro goes off to get his pic and bio
<didrocks> yeah, was a nice one from him, should have take time to see why the current implementation didn't work in every case :)
<lamalex> jcastro, I tagged one yesterday
<lamalex> :P if I see more today I'll tag em
<lamalex> Has anyone seen API recently?
<lamalex> didrocks1, ping
<didrocks1> I didn't
<lamalex> When you get time can we go over your maildrop script? If your'e busy now it can wait (I too have other things to work on :P)
<didrocks> yeah, later please:)
<lamalex> sure, I was just giving you a reminder
<didrocks> no worry :)
<tedg> klattimer, Do you know how to use the prerequisite branch feature in LP merge requests?  It seems like your week numbers one is after the color fix.
<lamalex> seb128, for https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/727714 can I change your whole report to "places needs keyboard navigation?"
<tedg> klattimer, I refilled it assuming so, we'll see if that cleans up the diff :)
<seb128> lamalex, if you want
<lamalex> I'm pretty sure once keynev is there, they will be activatable :P
<klattimer> tedg: sorry, I don't know how to use it as yet, but I'm sure I'll figure it out now you've mentioned it
<tedg> klattimer, No problem, it's under the advanced thingy at the bottom.
<nhaines> Hmm, unity_support_test crashes every time I log in on this old computer over here.
<nhaines> I might check my aperture window before I file a bug but I'm pretty sure it's not AGP.
<jcastro> didrocks: got time to talk Places today? kamstrup's not around
<om26er> mterry, Hi! it seems that empathy's 'Contact' menu items dont work with appmenu, and also after opening that menu for the first time it becomes blank the next time its opened
<om26er> *sighs for empathy menus*
<om26er> mterry_, Hi! it seems that empathy's 'Contact' menu items dont work with appmenu, and also after opening that menu for the first time it becomes blank the next time its opened
<mterry_> om26er, guh, I fixed empathy a while ago.  something must have changed
<didrocks> jcastro: depends on when exactly and what's the topic :)
<om26er> mterry_, when you fixed last time, the menu appeared but menu items still didn't work ;) (no effect when clicked)
<om26er> now they vanish after openeing
<jcastro> didrocks: quickly support
<jcastro> http://www.grillbar.org/wordpress/?p=544
<jcastro> these are kamstrup's instructions
<mterry_> om26er, i remember clicking them and them working, huh
<didrocks> jcastro: yeah, I tried the python place :)
<jcastro> didrocks: I am doing a blog about Places
<jcastro> basically I need to know if we can do "or just fire up quickly and it all magically works!"
<jcastro> or "we're working on making this magically work in quickly, so please help test now so we can get feedback"
<didrocks> jcastro: no, someone as to do a template from this
<didrocks> jcastro: yeah :)
<jcastro> excellent
<jcastro> and you need someone to do it or are you assigned to it?
<didrocks> I'm not assigned, so if someone can do it, it will be better
<didrocks> not like if I had a life already :p
<jcastro> ok I will put out a call for a template then
<jcastro> thanks that's all I needed!
<om26er> mterry, also shotwell still have the issues with appmenu, I should report bugs ;0
<mterry_> om26er, is this December again?  geeze
<om26er> mterry_, hehe it pain. so should I file for dbusmenu or appmenu-gtk?
<mterry_> om26er, probably dbusmenu, I can move if needed
<didrocks> jcastro: nice!
<didrocks> jcastro: btw, there is still this Dee file to copy
<didrocks> (the override one)
<jcastro> yeah it's in his instructions
<didrocks> jcastro: will be (ugly) fixed on Monday
<jcastro> this call is for stalwart pioneers who want something to do this weekend
<didrocks> ok :)
<didrocks> jcastro: it works great and it's fun (enjoying it there)
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> oh cool, new mp from alejandro!
<jcastro> maybe this one will get merged
<lamalex> pinero?
<om26er> unity becomes slow after the use of a few minutes, when its first started its really snappy then becomes slow. this is independent from the number of open applications since it becomes fast after crashing given there are a lot of apps already running
<om26er> could that be a memory leak or some other leak ;)
<jcastro> lamalex: ah yargh, I always confuse him with someone else
<lamalex> ah
<didrocks> om26er: hum… can be :/
<didrocks> om26er: I don't experience that though
<didrocks> om26er: can be a driver memleak as well, unfortunately
<om26er> didrocks, only happens on my netbook, works fine on the PC
<didrocks> om26er: can worth looking at the graphical card difference
<om26er> one is 9800gtx+ the other is 945GM/GMS/GME so could be related to intel maybe
<didrocks> maybe, will be useful to see which process is mem hungry if there is one
<lamalex> DBO, I am seeing a bunch of "____ app won't run from launcher" bugs
<didrocks> and see if that happens with plain compiz as well
<lamalex> Can I assign these to you to look at, do you have a debugging process for this sort of thing?
<DBO> lamalex, i blame the oompa loompa's
<DBO> if an app wont run
<DBO> all we do is take the .desktop file and tell gio to launch it
<DBO> after that it's in gods hands
<DBO> even if somehow we confirmed this bug
<lamalex> do we get a return code if it launchers or not?
<DBO> I wouldn't know what to do about it
<lamalex> like a pid, or something, idk
<DBO> beyond "yeah I forked a process"?
<DBO> yeah we can see if a fork happened but I *really* doubt thats the case
<lamalex> what does your code do if a fork doesn't happen?
<DBO> fail silently like all self respecting launcher code :P
<lamalex> DBO, you don't log an error?
<lamalex> no g_error
<lamalex> ?
<lamalex> ok can I submit a patch that changes the launcher icon to a sad face?
<didrocks> (g_error are for weaks, bamf doesn't have any error :))
<lamalex> hahah
<DBO> lemme check
<lamalex> bamf doesn't do the launching though, right? so that's ok
<DBO> lamalex, we do one better than not report the error
<DBO> we also leak the memory
<DBO> in three places
<DBO> god we are good!
<didrocks> that's the punishement to use evil apps :)
<lamalex> haha
<lamalex> you must pay for your actions
<DBO> I already did
<DBO> remember mutter?
<DBO> remember clutter?
<DBO> I seriously occasionally still have dreams about mutters window stacking methodology
<DBO> I think its a very mild form of PTSD
<lamalex> hah
<kklimonda> DBO: mutter is really that bad? how are gnome folks dealing with it then?
<DBO> kklimonda, mutter is that bad if you wish to insert a UI element into the stacking order
<DBO> kklimonda, say the gnome folks wanted DND windows (like when you are dragging a file around) to be dropable on the panel
<didrocks> DBO: Iremember the extensive discussion on that :)
<DBO> in mutter, that would be an epic pain in the arse
<kklimonda> so they just sidestep the problem by not doing dnd on panel? :)
<DBO> right
<DBO> or anywhere that is drawn by mutter
<DBO> its actually quite a hilarious shortcoming of mutter
<DBO> well not mutter
<DBO> of GNOME Shell
<kklimonda> they probably see it as an important feature.. ;)
<DBO> kklimonda, they probably dont give a two shakes considering how little GNOME Shell seems to care about working with non-GNOME apps
<kklimonda> DBO: quite frankly I find it disturbing :/
<DBO> kklimonda, telling it like it is
<nmarques> didrocks, hey... fixed the stuff yesterday and it's kinda work, the only problem now is that compiz crashes if unityshell is enabled, that aside everything seems to be working
<DBO> kklimonda, I found myself having occasional conversations with GNOME folks, and frequently when you bring up non GNOME apps the reaction you get is akin to "what about them?"
<lamalex> didrocks1, how does unity --distro work?
<lamalex> or rather how do I use it
<lamalex> seb128, I am not seeing https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/727824 with trunk. want to test if it's been fixed already
<didrocks1> lamalex: it's pretty silly, it removes well-known install directories (I have to add nux)
<didrocks1> lamalex: so, it's basically sudo unity --distro
<lamalex> hah ah
<didrocks1> then, you can launch unity
<didrocks1> yeah, I was tired to remove those by hand :)
<didrocks1> hence the "unity" wrapper just being a dev tool
<lamalex> :P
<lamalex> ok
<didrocks1> not end user once compiz can respawn when dying anyway :)
<lamalex> didrocks1, doesn't remove h/usr/local/lib/compiz/libunityshell.so
<lamalex> ugh
<kklimonda> hey, why doesn't notify-osd merge messages from the same user again?
<lamalex> kklimonda, I filed a bug on that the other day
<kklimonda> it was supposed to be a killer feature, and I'm actually surprised when it works ;)
<lamalex> I think
<didrocks1> lamalex: hum, seems you are using tweaked option then
<didrocks1> lamalex: should be installed by default in your home dir
<didrocks1> (with just cmake ..)
<lamalex> yah I think that was from a long time ago
<lamalex> glad it's gone now
<didrocks1> gone and dead :)
<lamalex> jcastro, got another one for your list :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/727840
<jcastro> nice
<jcastro> DBO: remember between 2 and 3 is Q+A in here if people ask questions
<om26er> is there going to be a new build of overly-scrollbar in the ppa?
<didrocks> om26er: new release on monday
<om26er> is there going to be a new build of overly-scrollbar in the ppa?
<didrocks> om26er: new release on monday
<didrocks> om26er: you can cherry-pick and build as you do for unity, I'm using the same packaging method :)
<om26er> didrocks, yes Sir!
<DBO> jcastro, crap...
<DBO> hold on
<jcastro> it's ok it's not like a formal class
<DBO> jcastro, I got a conflict today
<jcastro> just basically pay more attention to the channel for an hour
<DBO> noice
<jcastro> DBO: ok lamalex covered for you last time, maybe he can hang out again
<DBO> lamalex, cover for me again? I swear my schedule conspires
<lamalex> I did what?
<lamalex> I would never cover for you
<DBO> thanks :)
<DBO> you're the best
<lamalex> I'd rat you out first chance
<lamalex> honestly sometimes I email oubiwann with made up shit you did
<DBO> that explains everything
<DBO> argh its almost 2 and I haven't eaten yet
<DBO> back after lunch and meeting
<oubiwann> heheh
 * kenvandine wonders why tedg is never around when i want to yell at him
<aruiz> kenvandine, suspicious
<aruiz> :-)
<kenvandine> :-D
<aruiz> kenvandine, you can yell at me as an outlet
<kenvandine> he broke dbusmenu in commit     revno: 249.2.2, but i am not sure why it breaks :)
<aruiz> kenvandine, dear dear
<Daekdroom> Is anyone else having problem with minimized windows still having mouse focus?
<cjohnston> jderose: ping
<Apselyguy> need to ask someone about unity ubuntu ?
<Apselyguy> can you download this OS and have it upgade my Ubuntu studio ?
<lamalex> Hey someone with autohide, can you please help me understand what's going on in https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/728598
<christip> lamalex, that's quite odd, I try to explain it to you. You drag & drop a file to the launcher trash icon. The behaviour of the launcher is perfect until you hit the most left pixel of your screen with your pointer. Then the launcher will auto-hide.
<christip> It doesn't matter where you hit the left-most pixel of your screen. Just drag a file to the left-most position and the launcher will hide.
<lamalex> oh really? ok
<lamalex> thanks
<kenvandine> tedg, your back!
<kenvandine> tedg, r249.2.2 in dbusmenu is what broke indicator-me status menus
<kenvandine> tedg, but i don't see why
<kenvandine> tedg, just like you thought, the remove stuff
<tedg> kenvandine, Sweet!  I'll look into it.
<tedg> kenvandine, Thanks for breaking that down.
<tedg> kenvandine, Which branch are you getting that rev number from?
<lamalex> hey jono_ http://enemieslist.net/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=4
<lamalex> play a show with them
<lamalex> or put out a split or something
<kenvandine> trunk
<kenvandine> bzr log -n2
<kenvandine> i think... now i am not so sure
<kenvandine> one sec
<kenvandine> yeah, trunk
<kenvandine> merged in at 251
<kenvandine> which has some other things too
<kenvandine> but reversing that specific commit fixes it
<lamalex> DBO, is this bitesize do you think? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/727702
<lamalex> i dont know how much of the launcher relies on .desktop files
#ayatana 2011-03-05
<Daekdroom> I don't quite understand why unity-panel-service only grabs metacity theme from Ambiance and Radiance, even if you use those window borders with other GTK themes
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, you still there?
<htorque> hello everyone, i got a small invisible (desktop-blocking) window on every workspace - is this a known problem?
<htorque> unfortunately i have no idea what i did to cause it. here's its xwininfo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/575909/
<hytreem> hi
<hytreem> im on 10.10 and wanna try out the latest appmenu
<hytreem> how would i do that?
<hytreem> ok nevermind
<hytreem> i downloaded the appmenu
<hytreem> how do i install it?
<hytreem> HELLO?
<kklimonda> !weekend
<ubot5> It's a weekend. Often on weekends the paid developers and a lot of the community may not be around to answer your question. Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would or try again during the working week.
<ion> O HAI
<hytreem> hey
<Omega> I see Unity talk in here all the time, but never Ayatana talk.
<Omega> Does anyone know if there is a way to flush the notify-senf buffer?
<Omega> notify-send even.
<hytreem> hi
<hytreem> will ubuntu once be a paid OS like windows or macosx?
<hyperair> no.
<hyperair> what gives you that idea?
<Omega> No, it will not, more information here: http://www.ubuntu.com/project
<Daekdroom> That is one of the most absurd questions I've ever seen here
<Omega> D< Omega> How do you escape a ' in sh? I can't do '\''
<Omega> Oops.
<Omega> It could be an honest question, no need to attack hytreem.
<Daekdroom> Well, it could.
<hytreem> it is
<hytreem> i have read a lot of articles about ubuntu
<hytreem> and some say that the way things are going now in the ubuntu project it will be a paid OS
<achiang> from the front page of ubuntu.com - "Ubuntu is, and always will be, absolutely free."
<hytreem> that's just a promise though
<Daekdroom> That's a premise from the project
<hytreem> and there won't be a paid version?
<Daekdroom> It's not named Ubuntu because the name looks cool or anything (does it? :p). There's a philosophy behind it
<hytreem> and a free version we'll use?
<hytreem> i know but these articles are scary
<hytreem> they say that ubuntu now tries to be the cool kid on campus so it generates a lot of popularity and then when it's like fully ready to compete with osx and windows it'll be a paid OS
<Omega> hytreem: The community would never allow that to happen.
<hytreem> are you sure?
<Omega> If that is on the horizon the project will be forken, probably under a new name.
<Omega> Yes.
<hytreem> one blog post earlier said that the community is becoming less important
<Omega> forked*
<Omega> But the software is still free software.
<Omega> The source code has to be released alongside the binaries.
<Omega> And with that someone can build a free Ubuntu (if it becomes paid)
<hytreem> so i dont have to worry at all? i can keep using ubuntu FOREVER FOR FREE?
<Omega> Yep.
<Omega> Forever.
<hytreem> and for free?
<Omega> I guarantee you that.
<Omega> Correct.
<hytreem> like not paying any money?
<Omega> No money at all.
<hytreem> wow
<hytreem> why are there articles about this then?
<Omega> And the free isn't only gratis, but also be able to look at the internals of ubuntu.
<Omega> And share ubuntu.
<Omega> With anyone you want
<hyperair> hytreem: you can't believe everything you read online.
<hyperair> boycottnovell write articles too
<hyperair> ridiculous article that do nothing but spread lies
<hytreem> i know hyperair, but it's not just 1
<hytreem> "boycottnovell"?
<hyperair> boycottnovell.com
<Omega> hytreem: The articles you read are talking about something different (if the ones you are talking about are the ones I think you are)
<Omega> They are probably talking about the governance of the Ubuntu project.
<hytreem> Omega, yes that too, and then it tries to predict the future which often seems to look bad, the opposite of what the site promises and what you promised too
<hytreem> hyperair, that site redirected me to another site
<hyperair> journalists like to do that. it generates readership.
<Omega> No, these two things are different.
<Omega> The promise is about the Ubuntu project always being free.
<hyperair> hytreem: right, techrights has taken over the job of spewing garbage.
<Omega> The articles are talking about the community's role in Ubuntu's governance.
<hyperair> which article are we talking about anyway?
<hytreem> Omega, yes
<hytreem> and then it goes on to say that the community will end up having been a puppet that has popularized the by then paid OS
<hyperair> hytreem: could you give us a link?
<Omega> I don't know what article you have been reading then.
<hyperair> i'm now interested in seeing who wrote that.
<Omega> The ones I read were well written and not sensationalist.
<hytreem> i've read tons by googling but i'll bring out one, hold on
<Omega> (Actually, I attended the meeting)
<hytreem> http://skitterman.wordpress.com/2011/03/02/business-opportunity-in-ubuntu/
<vish> hytreem: that says nothing about Ubuntu being sold ;)
<hytreem> comments also contribute to my summarization
<vish> even about , anytime in the future
<hytreem> hold on i'll give more
<hyperair> hytreem: you need to read the entire conversation in context.
<hytreem> he has quoted?
<Omega> Yes.
<Omega> There was a meeting a few days ago.
<hyperair> hytreem: i have come to believe that 80% of the people who post comments are idiots, or are masquerading as idiots.
<vish> ++++++++++++++
<hyperair> one idiot will come up with some preposterous idea
<hyperair> the rest will follow like sheep.
<hyperair> and then everyone turns into an idiot.
<hytreem> that is very likely yes
<hyperair> the remaining 20% choose to stay silent, because it's like trying to fight off a sharkfest
<Omega> hytreem: Do you have any more questions?
<vish> comments section is like folks trying to audition to become a standup comedian
<Omega> If you do, don't be afraid of asking.
<hytreem> you guys have convinced me i must say
<hytreem> the community can drop the project and fork away
<hyperair> there's always debian to run to in the event of a crisis.
<Omega> Yes, anyone can fork.
<hyperair> but i don't believe crisis will come.
<Omega> That is the beauty of Free Software :)
<hytreem> Omega, actually i have but it has nothing to do with this, when do you see programs like ProTools coming to Ubuntu?
<hyperair> what's protools?
<hyperair> ah, don't we have jokosher?
<vish> i think he means the adobe ones....
<Omega> Yes and Ardour
<hyperair> yeah
<hytreem> hyperair, good for bringing that up, i also read some more neutral posts about the trouble relationship between debian and ubuntu, any ideas on that?
<hyperair> hytreem: my impression is that ubuntu developers in general don't resent debian
<hytreem> ProTools is what a friend of mine uses on his Mac to produce high quality music, there are some well known artists who solely use that
<hyperair> and that a miniscule percentage of debian developers resent ubuntu.
<hytreem> resent?
<Omega> The relationship isn't really bad to be honest. The Ubuntu Community Council consists of many Debian Developers.
<hyperair> https://encrypted.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=define%3Aresent&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<hyperair> yes, the relationship between ubuntu and debian is actually really good
<hytreem> a common statement i have read is that and i quote: ubuntu profits of all the work done at debian
<hyperair> and many ubuntu developers, myself included highly recommend pushing fixes as far upstream as possible, which include to debian
<vish>   encrypted.google.com  !!!
 * vish reads more about it..
<hyperair> hytreem: that's probably something you read from some noisy idiot in some comment.
<Omega> vish: http://duckduckgo.com :)
<hyperair> vish: heheh i use https-everywhere.
<Omega> hytreem: That is not really accurate, we all stand on the shoulders of giants, it's what open source is all about, sharing.
<hyperair> vish: incidentally, i get secure.wikimedia.org as well.
<hyperair> vish: when accessing wiki stuff i mean
<hytreem> so i have nothing to worry about? other than protools coming to ubuntu?
<hytreem> Omega, when do you see that happening btw?
<vish> meh, i think i'll let the system absorb me :-D
<vish> too much hassle;..
<hytreem> it will likely not become opensource
<hyperair> vish: it won't be too much hassle when someone wielding firesheep steals your session cookies over wifi
<Omega> Hah, firesheep, it's been possible long before the shiny GUI :P
<vish> ;p
<hyperair> or when someone serves you upsidedownternet via arpspoof.
<hyperair> Omega: yeah, i know, but firesheep made it available to the skiddies.
<hytreem> what's a skiddie?
<hyperair> script kiddie.
<hytreem> oh
<Omega> hytreem: I do not know, you can look at free software alternatives in the meantime, like Jokosher and Ardour.
<hyperair> https://encrypted.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=define%3Ascript+kiddie&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<hytreem> Omega, i have tried those but the problem is that they are not advanced enough
<hyperair> even ardour? i hear that was pretty damn awesome though
<hytreem> from what I have seen from my friend, he connected a small keyboard to his mac, chose to play a certain type of beat and repeated that for a while and he had a song
<hyperair> hytreem: well, i suggest systematically highlighting the missing features and filing feature request bug reports on ardour. =p
<hyperair> that should really be possible with ardour as well, i think
<hyperair> sounds like a pretty basic feature
<hyperair> but i haven't actually tried
<hytreem> if that would be true hyperair I could become a musician
<hyperair> well have fun then =p
<hytreem> now I can't because I cannot afford a mac with protools
 * hyperair gave up on making music.
<hyperair> i much prefer listening to music
<hytreem> i like both
<Omega> hytreem: With Ubuntu we want to make sure this never happens to anyone, that's why it's free :)
 * hyperair is happy to make music with frets on fire though
<hytreem> what do you mean with "this omega?
<Omega> < hytreem> now I can't because I cannot afford a mac with protools
<hytreem> yes
<hytreem> oh
<hytreem> i understand
<hytreem> well omega
<hytreem> i cannot afford a mac to be more precisely
<hytreem> i could afford protools
<hyperair> get hackintosh ;-)
<hytreem> and a small keyboard to connect
<Omega> Give ardour a try.
<hytreem> i heard it wouldn't run well because i have suckish hardware
<hytreem> ok Omega
<hytreem> ardour seems to use something weird for the menu bar
<hytreem> will it be a supported program for the next ubuntu version?
<hyperair> hmm it's 6am here. i better sleep before the sun rises
 * hyperair grins, showing off his fangs
<Omega> hytreem: If you have further questions, ask them in #ubuntu, if you have ardour questions, ask in #ardour.
<hytreem> ok
<hytreem> thank you
#ayatana 2011-03-06
<coz_> hey guys
<htorque_> hello everyone, i got a small invisible (desktop-blocking) window on every workspace (bottom half) - is this a known problem?
<htorque_> unfortunately i have no idea what i did to cause it. here's its xwininfo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/575909/
<artfwo> htorque_, it's likely bug 709461
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 709461 in Unity "Application windows can sometimes fail to display and will mask regions of the screen" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709461
<elricL> Hello/
<elricL> May i know if the unity developers use any IDE? I just forked the code and is a maze to me.Is there any documentation to tell which part does wat?
<wmpedersen> Hey, I'm looking to get involved with development, and Jono recommended this. What can I do?
<dnielsen> wmpedersen, what is your skillset?
<wmpedersen> coding, best with C#/C++, have to read up a bit on python
<Omega> Can someone confirm this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/725351 it'll take one minute tops.
<wmpedersen> I didn't think that was a bug, kind of like MS's snapping thing
<Omega> It has to be a bug, there are two sets of window controls.
<wmpedersen> ah, I was looking at the wrong thing
<Omega> wmpedersen: Can you reproduce it?
<wmpedersen> Omega: No, Once I maximize a window, I don't see how to pull an unfocused one on top
<Omega> Unity needs to be set on dodge active window
<wmpedersen> Yeah I got that. The setting in compiz?
<Omega> Indeed.
<wmpedersen> I'm still a little fuzzy. Even with that setting, you can only move the unity icons.
<wmpedersen> Without a panel it seems impossible to get an unfocused window
<Daekdroom> Omega, I didn't get how to reproduce it
<wmpedersen> Omega, I can confirm that bug
<Daekdroom> Oh, I noticed it
<Daekdroom> The more the bugs I subscribe to, the less emails I get from Launchpad bout them :(
<wmpedersen> I can understand why it's happening at least
<Daekdroom> Gee, why won't rhythmbox export the album cover to soundmenu but banshee can do that?
<kklimonda> sounds like a bug
<kklimonda> it worked fine
<Daekdroom> Can anyone try to reproduce bug #729392 for me?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 729392 in unity (Ubuntu) "[unity] minimizing an application doesn't make it lose window focus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729392
<Omega> wmpedersen: Change the status to confirmed please :)
<Omega> Or, I'll do it myself.
<marnux> ubot5: i can't seem to reproduce, when i minimize focus changes to other window that is open and panel has menu for the focused window
<ubot5> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Daekdroom> marnux, is your unity launcher set to never hide?
<marnux> Daekroom: yes
<Daekdroom> Ok, I have been messing around here and noticed some stuff regarding that.
<marnux> oh no my bad, didn't have anything overlapping launcher so it stayed open
<marnux> thought i set never hide
<marnux> bear with me, running unity only since last late night
<Daekdroom> marnux, I could reproduce it with 'dodge active windows' too, but it only happened until I made the launcher appear
<Daekdroom> then the window would lose focus
<marnux> i seem to have other problem with my drivers which makes it difficult to determine exact origine
<marnux> going to switch drivers again
<marnux> Daekroom: i can confirm the keeping focus part until the launcher is showing, my panel is buggered due to dirver i think so can't confirm that part
<marnux> driver*
<Daekdroom> marnux, ok, thanks
<Omega> Daekdroom: I can confirm this, it's also part of what I described here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/725351
<Daekdroom> Omega, thank you.
<kklimonda> bah, why doesn't Unity restart itself?
<nlsthzn> Greetings all, how can I get apps like dropbox and keepassx to use the systray?
<nlsthzn> in 11.04 obviously :p
<kklimonda> dropbox should use application indicators area
<kklimonda> by default only Java, Wine and Skype have access to the old systray in Unity
<nlsthzn> kklimonda: noob quesion, where is the application indicators area (the top right?)?
<kklimonda> nlsthzn: yes, it's the place where you see bluetooth icon, and the network-manager one
<nlsthzn> kklimonda: sorry, that is what I meant when I said systray... no applications except the default ones show here... no other application I have tried shows anything hrer
<nlsthzn> *here
<kklimonda> nlsthzn: most application don't have to show up there.
<kklimonda> nlsthzn: dropbox should
<kklimonda> but KeepassX most likely doesn't support indicators, and is not whitelisted for the old "systray"
<nlsthzn> kklimonda: well dropbox is up and running and nothing :/
<nlsthzn> very odd...
<Daekdroom> nlsthzn, nothing odd about that
<Daekdroom> What is supported is: any app using indicators, wine, java and skype
<kklimonda> didn't they add support for app indicators to Dropbox?
<Daekdroom> Did they?
<kklimonda> I do remember reading about it some time ago
<nlsthzn> So best way to describe this is to say it is the way it is, and change the way I operate... oh well... said I would give it a good go, thanks all for your assistance and keep up the good work
#ayatana 2016-03-06
<illicittiger> Hello everyone, I have a quick question about the Ubuntu sound indicator. I'm trying to integrate my application with it, and I'm running into some troubles.
<illicittiger> Anyone around who may be able to help?
